# **Waiting and Waiting...2018 Mommies To Be! <3**



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome ladies! :wave: :flower:

After a pregnancy scare this month and a heart to heart with my DH we have decided that we would like to have a 3rd baby. This will be my 3rd time here in the WTT forum and each time I've been in a wonderful thread with other women that were also WTT at the time. I saw that we didn't have one for 2018 yet and with 2017 almost upon us I decided to go ahead and make one! 

This thread is for anyone planning to TTC in 2017 or 2018 to have a 2018 or 2019 baby so basically anyone planning to TTC anywhere between April 2017 and December 2018. It's not set in stone yet but I'm hoping to start TTC in September 2018 for a June 2019 baby. 

If you would like to join the WTT journey with me please feel free to post your TTC date, which # baby it will be, if you're hoping for a :blue: or :pink: or planning to gender sway, ect. I'll be updating the list on second post of this thread as we gain more members. :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

:bunny::dust:*~*TTC/NTNP List*~*:dust::bunny:



_**May 2018**_

_*AliJo*_ - Baby #3, NTNP and hoping/maybe swaying for :pink:

*Penguin20* - Baby #2

_*BellaRosa8302*_ - Baby #3

_*xMissxZoiex*_ - Baby #2 (Baby #5 after 3 premature birth losses)

*ja14* - Baby #2

*Lavochain* - Baby #2

*Babybump87* - Baby #3, hoping for :blue:

*SarahLou372* - NTNP Baby #2

*LadyVictoria* - Baby #1

_*Jasy*_ - Baby #2

*Stacip* - Baby #2

*Demotivated* - Baby #2

*lesondemavie* - Baby #2 

*ssarahh* - Baby #2, going team :yellow:

*Bumblebee24* - Baby #2, NTNP and going team :yellow:

_*blauren*_ - Baby #1

*Sophie1205 * - Baby #2

*JennP* - Baby #1

_*BrittneyAnne*_ - Baby #1

*aidensxmomma (Terah)* - Baby #5 (Baby #2 with OH) :yellow:

*sarah34* - Baby #2

*AnjaaniPari* - Baby #1 w/ PCOS, taking Clomid




:coffee:*~*WTT List*~*:coffee:



_**June 2018**_

*TwilightAgain* - Baby #1

_*AngelOb *_ - Baby #2



_**July 2018**_

*daniyaaq* - Baby #3, hoping for :blue:

*Thorpedo11* - Baby #3, swaying for :blue:

*LadyVictoria* - Baby #1



_**August 2018**_

_*LabRatPack*_ - Baby #1, hoping for :pink: and OH hoping for :blue:



_**September 2018**_

*KalonKiki (Keely)* - Baby #3, hoping/swaying for :pink: and going team :yellow:

*Snufflepop* - Baby #3





_**October 2018**_

_*Jay900*_ - NTNP Baby #1

*MeMeBear* - NTNP Baby #1, hoping for :pink:




_**November 2018**
_





_**December 2018**_

*kksy9b (Kaity)* - Baby #3





:shrug:*~*WTT Unknown Date*~*:shrug:


*tverb84 (Tara)* - Baby #1

*darkriver* - Baby #3, hoping for :blue:

_*LykaWolf*_ - Baby #1

*jessicasmum* - Baby #4, maybe going team :yellow: and hoping for :blue:

*Weebles* - Baby #3, going team :yellow:

_*emma4g63*_ - Baby #3 




:bfp::yellow:*~*Expecting Members*~*:yellow::bfp:


*amotherslove* - Due 06/11/18 with Baby #2 (3rd pregnancy) :yellow:

*Alligator* - Due 07/11/18 with Baby #1 :yellow:



:baby::blue::pink:*~*Babies Born*~*:pink::blue::baby:


*lilmisscaviar* - Due 09/23/17 with Baby #4 born 08/24/17 Jacob :blue:

*swedengirl* - Due 12/15/17 with Baby #1 born 12/03/17 Unknown Name :pink:

_*mandaa1220*_ - Due 01/08/18 with Baby #2 born 01/08/18 Hayden :pink:

*wantingbubba7* - Due 01/22/18 with Baby #2 born 01/05/18 Unknown Name :pink:

*karoolia* - Due 03/05/18 with Baby #1 born 02/23/18 Nolan Thomas :blue:



:angel::cry:*~*Angels Remembered*~*:cry::angel:


_*karoolia*_ - April 2017 MMC :yellow:

_*aidensxmomma (Terah)*_ - April 2017 CP :yellow:, June 2017 CP :yellow:, and October 2017 MMC :yellow:



:coffee::shrug:~*Waiting to Hear From*~:shrug::coffee:


*ashleyg* - Due 12/25/17 with Baby #3 :yellow:

*KailaB24* - Due 02/25/18 with Baby #1 :yellow:

*Laroawan* - Due 03/13/18 with Baby #1 (baby #2 after a premature birth loss) :blue:


----------



## tverb84

Hey Keely! Congrats on deciding to have a third baby!! :thumbup: You can add me to get because I still have no clue when I'll have kids and it would be very hard since I'm in college right now.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey Tara! It's great to see you here hun, glad to have you. :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

I can't believe it's going to be 2017 next week!! How was your Christmas?


----------



## KalonKiki

I can't believe that 2017 is almost here either! My Christmas was pretty good, DS and DD were so happy with their presents. :cloud9: <3
How was your Christmas hun?


----------



## sarah34

I will be having my coil removed end of march/beginning of April, can I join please? :) xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Since you're in my March/April 2017 thread you probably already know that I plan to TTC around that time lol. This is baby #4 for me. We're hoping to sway blue to try to even out the genders but I'd be just as happy with another girl since my girls were so easy. More than likely this will be our final baby.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome ladies! :wave: :flower:
I've added you both to the list on the second post. Let me know if your date changes or if there ends up being anything else you want to add. :D


----------



## lpjkp

I'm so excited to join this thread...my little guy will be approaching 4 in 2017,and myself and my husband have finally decided that 2017 is the time when we would like to start trying for our second child!
We have a holiday coming up in August, so will most likely start trying in September 2017...gosh,it's scary and exciting at the same time!


----------



## KalonKiki

lpjkp said:


> I'm so excited to join this thread...my little guy will be approaching 4 in 2017,and myself and my husband have finally decided that 2017 is the time when we would like to start trying for our second child!
> We have a holiday coming up in August, so will most likely start trying in September 2017...gosh,it's scary and exciting at the same time!

Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:
I added you to the list, let me know if you want me to add anything else or if your date changes. :D

I might be joining you in September 2017 as that's the earliest we'd want to start trying. :blush:
I'm counting myself as September 2018 for now though as a lot is going to depend on finances but that's the latest that I want to start trying.


----------



## bam418

We're waiting until March to fully decide (Hubby's work stuff), but it looks like we will be TTC starting in June 2017! It would be our first (and only)! 

So nervous for all of this stuff as I never even thought I would want a baby. It's so exciting and scary all at the same time.


----------



## KalonKiki

bam418 said:


> We're waiting until March to fully decide (Hubby's work stuff), but it looks like we will be TTC starting in June 2017! It would be our first (and only)!
> 
> So nervous for all of this stuff as I never even thought I would want a baby. It's so exciting and scary all at the same time.

Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:
I added you to the list, let me know if your date changes or if I should add anything. :D


----------



## tverb84

KalonKiki said:


> I can't believe that 2017 is almost here either! My Christmas was pretty good, DS and DD were so happy with their presents. :cloud9: <3
> How was your Christmas hun?

It was really good thanks. :) Roxy got spoiled which was no surprise. :haha:


----------



## ssarahh

Can I join? I am WTT until January 2018 for my second. 

at the moment, I don't have a gender preference. Time may well change this though.


----------



## Annunaki

Hello!! We are starting to try in Aug2017 for baby #1 (between us). My husband and I would like a girl this time around:pink:. We will not be gender swaying nor will we know until birth what the sex of the baby is :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome ladies! :wave: :flower:
I've added you both to the list. Let me know if anything changes. :D

ssarah - My DS is a September baby (September 23, 2013) too! It was a wonderful time of year to have a baby. :cloud9:
January is a great time of year to TTC, my birthday is in October and I love it and January is when my DS was conceived. <3

Annunaki - Good luck, I hope you get your girly! We're going team :yellow: this time too but this will be our 3rd baby and we have one of each already. DH and I are also both kind of hoping for another :pink: but we'd be ecstatic with either as long as baby is healthy and my pregnancy goes smoothly. <3


----------



## lpjkp

Annunaki said:


> Hello!! We are starting to try in Aug2017 for baby #1 (between us). My husband and I would like a girl this time around:pink:. We will not be gender swaying nor will we know until birth what the sex of the baby is :happydance:

In an ideal world,I would love to not find out this time and have a lovely surprise at the end! My husband,however,is a little too impatient for that and I wonder how long 9 months will feel not knowing?

That said,I would be happy with either a girl or a boy this time round-it would be nice to have a girl to even it off,but my little guy is pretty awesome and hasn't put me off the idea of having another little boy yet!


----------



## Annunaki

My husband was not on board with the idea of waiting to know the sex of the baby but he already has had a son and I told him that it meant a lot to me to wait as my mother did (I was supposed to be Bartholomew lol). He has since agreed that it would be fun but I understand getting impatient and giving in will be on my mind. However, what has made the idea more fun to me recently is buying baby stuff (I know dangerous game) that is unisex. I love your sons name btw, we have our girls named picked out but we are stumped on boy names!


----------



## ssarahh

Thank you! 

We will be staying team yellow again this time. I loved the surprise and it did give me that little bit extra motivation during labour. 

I'm already looking forward to being pregnant again. X


----------



## KalonKiki

Finding out with my DS and DD was so wonderful and I'm glad that I did but especially now that we have one of each I think it would be really lovely to find out at birth, especially since I was a team :yellow: baby (and my mom's only team :yellow: baby). :cloud9:
I'm also hoping that I can go without an epidural this time. I could have gone without it during my labor with DD and really regret that I got it anyway. It was just so great the first time but it didn't work properly the second time so it wasn't worth it. :nope:
Hopefully finding out at birth will give me extra motivation during labor too! :haha:
I think the only problem DH and I will have is finding names for both genders that we can both agree on. With DS we couldn't agree on a girl name and fortunately didn't need one. With DD we couldn't agree on a boy name and fortunately didn't need one. I'm not looking forward to having to fight with him about names for BOTH genders. I'm not a fan of unisex names and neither is DH so that's not an option :dohh:
However it may be possible to find a name that has both a male and female form (for example DD's name is Thea Denise so if she had been a boy she could have possibly been Theo Dennis).


----------



## tverb84

Happy new year!!!! \\:D/


----------



## Snufflepop

I'll join you ladies. We currently have two children and are 50/50 about having a third. I think we will probably end up going for it as we both come from larger families (both one of 4) so 2 kids doesn't seem enough. I think we both feel in our heart that somebody is missing. 3 would definitely be our limit though and it will only happen if the circumstances are right in terms of house/finances etc. 

We will be wtt til at least Autumn 2018 as we have a lot going on this year, I have quit my job and am returning to a previous career but it means doing a period of around 12 months professional study first, then once I have a new job we want to move house as we have outgrown our current home. 2018 seems so far away but I know it's the right decision. I'll be happy to get to know you ladies while we wait. Happy new year to you all.


----------



## KalonKiki

Snufflepop said:


> I'll join you ladies. We currently have two children and are 50/50 about having a third. I think we will probably end up going for it as we both come from larger families (both one of 4) so 2 kids doesn't seem enough. I think we both feel in our heart that somebody is missing. 3 would definitely be our limit though and it will only happen if the circumstances are right in terms of house/finances etc.
> 
> We will be wtt til at least Autumn 2018 as we have a lot going on this year, I have quit my job and am returning to a previous career but it means doing a period of around 12 months professional study first, then once I have a new job we want to move house as we have outgrown our current home. 2018 seems so far away but I know it's the right decision. I'll be happy to get to know you ladies while we wait. Happy new year to you all.

Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:
I put you under September 2018 for now, let me know if anything changes or if you want to add anything. :D

It sounds like we're pretty similar. 2018 is the best time for us too as I know this year just isn't feasible but I don't want too big an age gap at the same time. I came from a really big family (#4 out of 10) but DH is #1 out of 2 (technically #2 out of 3 from his dad but he doesn't know is older sister and didn't grow up with her). 3 or 4 children feels like a good balance for us but 4 would be our maximum and we'd have to be in a really good position financially. I really don't want to WTT any later than September 2018 but my husband still isn't absolutely certain yet, a lot will depend on our financial situation.


----------



## Bumblebee24

:happydance: HaPpY nEw YeAr ladies

May I join you, my contraceptive implant is due out January 2018. We haven't yet decided if we are or aren't going to try but there has been talk of seeing what happens that year with not try not preventing, for baby number 2 team yellow :thumbup:


----------



## ashleyg

Hi! I'd love to join you ladies if that's okay? :D

Currently 6 days late for my period, with back and forth positive and negative tests...so waiting to see what the result is. BUT I am thinking it is a chemical :/ 

DH and I are waiting to try until beginning on 2018. Probably around March (unless we decide to move it up.) We currently have a 2yr old girl and an almost 7 month old baby boy! Can't wait to chat with you wonderful mamas while we wait!:flower:


----------



## ssarahh

I'm finding it quite exciting that I can say 'we are TTC next year'. 

&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Bumblebee24

ssarahh said:


> I'm finding it quite exciting that I can say 'we are TTC next year'.
> 
> &#65533;&#65533;

Ooo gosh putting it like that is quite scary :winkwink: but ooo so exciting


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome ladies! :wave: :flower:
I added you both to the list in the second post. Let me know if anything changes or if you would like me to add anything. :D

ashleyg - I don't know if you remember but we were in TTC for #2 together. It's great to see you in here TTC in 2018 with me again. :hugs:

ssarahh - It is a little daunting to think of it that way isn't it? I'd be freaking out right now if we decided to try this September instead even though that would give us roughly the same age gap that DS and DD have! :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

I thought your username looked familiar! Good to talk to you again mama <3
How have you been?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I have to say that I envy you ladies who can go team :yellow:

I don't think I could do that lol. Every ultrasound pic I get I scrutinize trying to figure out the gender from the various ways that people have come up with. I wish I could though because it would make it even more of a surprise.


----------



## KalonKiki

ashleyg said:


> I thought your username looked familiar! Good to talk to you again mama <3
> How have you been?

I've been great! DS and DD are both growing up a little too fast for my liking though. :wacko:
How have you been? I know it's a little late but congratulations on the birth of your DS! :blue: :cloud9: <3

lilmisscaviar - I have a feeling that I would probably know after the first scan around 8 weeks since Ramzi's theory was correct for us both times. :haha:
I'm just hoping that I don't accidentally get a look at the bits during the anatomy scan or I'd definitely know what we were having. :dohh:


----------



## ashleyg

KalonKiki said:


> I've been great! DS and DD are both growing up a little too fast for my liking though. :wacko:
> How have you been? I know it's a little late but congratulations on the birth of your DS! :blue: :cloud9: <3
> 
> lilmisscaviar - I have a feeling that I would probably know after the first scan around 8 weeks since Ramzi's theory was correct for us both times. :haha:
> I'm just hoping that I don't accidentally get a look at the bits during the anatomy scan or I'd definitely know what we were having. :dohh:

I know I can't believe it's been 7 months almost since my little guy was born! :( and thank you! I kind of stopped coming on here after he was born...too busy lol. 

DH and I were talking tonight and we're actually thinking of moving up TTC date to this year :wacko: We still need to talk about it more in depth but it's a possibility. Not sure if that makes me crazy or what lol.


----------



## KalonKiki

Part of me really wants to TTC this year too but the more rational part of me is saying to wait until next year and just enjoy the 2 I have while they're still really little for the time being.


----------



## ashleyg

That's what we are wanting to discuss more too. Originally that was the plan, just to enjoy these two for right now...but since hubs is military he has to leave for 6 months right around the beginning of 2019...so if we waited like we planned he'd be gone while I have a newborn and I don't want to be alone for that part :nope:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Ashley we'll be having close kids too. We originally planned on TTC this spring but I have PCOS and don't ovulate every cycle. I kind of have to plan TTC around the cycles I do ovulate instead of my cycles around TTC, if that makes sense. It makes for months of painful charting lol. If I happen to ovulate sooner than we planned, we might go ahead and try to catch the egg since my doctor told me it is not going to get any better with age, so if we're going to have another baby, it'll have to happen fairly quick. We plan on our fourth baby to be our final baby.


----------



## kksy9b

Hey Keely! Mind if I join? I loved having the old thread last time and wanted to pop in on here too. It is only a slim chance we will go for #3...A lot depends on what gender this baby is. But if we do, we would be TTC December 2018. Won't make a final decision until after baby is weaned (which will hopefully not be until next summer or so).

To introduce myself to everyone- my name is Kaity. I'm 29, a SAHM and have been married to my husband for 9 years. We have a 2.5 (almost 3!) year old son, Charles. I'm currently pregnant with #2, due any day now and we are team :yellow: so anxious to find out! It has been a pretty hard pregnancy this time around and right now feel like this baby will be our last. However, the door is not completely closed and we are going to wait awhile before we make the final decision. I am looking forward to getting to know everyone on our journey!


----------



## ashleyg

lilmisscaviar said:


> Ashley we'll be having close kids too. We originally planned on TTC this spring but I have PCOS and don't ovulate every cycle. I kind of have to plan TTC around the cycles I do ovulate instead of my cycles around TTC, if that makes sense. It makes for months of painful charting lol. If I happen to ovulate sooner than we planned, we might go ahead and try to catch the egg since my doctor told me it is not going to get any better with age, so if we're going to have another baby, it'll have to happen fairly quick. We plan on our fourth baby to be our final baby.

Hi mama! Weren't we TTC together last year? I believe you were in the Fab testers thread! It's funny to see a lot of ladies trying again when I plan to lol 

That's exciting you're going to try again! Are you guys going to start with the charting or just kind of do the NTNP until you've got everything kind of charted and figured out?


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey Kaity! Of course you can join hun, it'll be so wonderful WTT with you again. :hugs:
So exciting that baby should be here any day now! I can't wait to find out what you're having. :happydance:
With any luck we'll be pregnant around the same time again like we were with our DSs since we're thinking it'll be September 2018 for us.

Ashley - I completely understand not wanting to be alone. That's why I'm really hoping for a baby born between May-July so that DH will be home with us during the newborn phase this time. He's a high school teacher so it would be great to have him home for the first couple of months after baby #3 is born. Not going to lie though if he isn't ready by October 2018 I'll just start TTC whenever he decides that he's ready anyway, I'd really rather not have to wait a whole other year when the age gap is more important to me than the time of year that baby is born. 

A September-December baby would not be ideal for us as we have birthdays in September, October, November, and I don't want to have a baby in December because of Christmas but at the same time I don't want much more than a 3 year gap between DD and #3. The earliest I would even consider TTC is April for a January baby and I'd be open to May as well for a February baby but I'd want to skip June since DD is a March baby. Anything after that until December/January is fair game though.

Now that I think about it (thanks Kaity!) I should really introduce myself for those that don't already know me. My name is Keely, I'm 25, married to my DH for 2 years this June but together for 5 years this June, and have 2 beautiful LOs, a 3 year old boy named Liam and a 10 month old girl named Thea. I'm also a SAHM for the time being but intend to become a high school teacher like my DH once the kids are in school. Obviously we're WTT for #3 but it's uncertain right now whether or not #3 would be our last since 4 is our maximum.


----------



## KalonKiki

I have edited the list to include my and Kaity's names in parentheses next to our usernames. If you would like me to add your first name next to your username please let me know. :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

KalonKiki said:


> Ashley - I completely understand not wanting to be alone. That's why I'm really hoping for a baby born between May-July so that DH will be home with us during the newborn phase this time. He's a high school teacher so it would be great to have him home for the first couple of months after baby #3 is born. Not going to lie though if he isn't ready by October 2018 I'll just start TTC whenever he decides that he's ready anyway, I'd really rather not have to wait a whole other year when the age gap is more important to me than the time of year that baby is born.
> 
> A September-December baby would not be ideal for us as we have birthdays in September, October, November, and I don't want to have a baby in December because of Christmas but at the same time I don't want much more than a 3 year gap between DD and #3. The earliest I would even consider TTC is April for a January baby and I'd be open to May as well for a February baby but I'd want to skip June since DD is a March baby. Anything after that until December/January is fair game though.
> 
> Now that I think about it (thanks Kaity!) I should really introduce myself for those that don't already know me. My name is Keely, I'm 25, married to my DH for 2 years this June but together for 5 years this June, and have 2 beautiful LOs, a 3 year old boy named Liam and a 10 month old girl named Thea. I'm also a SAHM for the time being but intend to become a high school teacher like my DH once the kids are in school. Obviously we're WTT for #3 but it's uncertain right now whether or not #3 would be our last since 4 is our maximum.

Yeah that's definitely something you need hubby there for. I can't imagine being alone with a newborn! I know what you mean about not wanting another baby during certain months. That's why we were talking about trying March/April and even May because we would get a December/January/February baby and I would prefer to be farther along in my pregnancy during the winter. Summer pregnancies suck so much lol.

I'm just still SO nervous for 3 kids. Like I know I for sure want another but I'm scared haha. We are debating about when to actually start TTC because with our son it took almost 6 months to get pregnant. So I'm trying to avoid that this time and hopefully be able to conceive at the beginning of the year. 

I love your kiddos names, so cute! We sound similar! I'm turning 25 this year and hubs is 27, almost 28.


----------



## aidensxmomma

:wave:

Hi ladies! Can I join you? 

I'm Terah. I'm 25 and have four beautiful babies - an 8yo DS named Aiden, a 7yo DD named Madalynn (Mady), a 4mo DS named Everett, and an angel daughter named Seraphina who would be 5yo now. Everett was mine and DH's first together and we'd like to have 1 or 2 more. 

Our original plan was to start TTC around May 2017. But our plan is pretty flexible since I'm exclusively breastfeeding and Everett can't tolerate formula. I haven't got my cycles back yet and if they don't come back until I'm done breastfeeding, it'll be at least until September. Provided everything goes well until then, I'm going to plan on September 2017 being our TTC date. :)

I'm honestly not quite prepared to handle another pregnancy since my pregnancy with Everett was so bad, but I have PCOS and endo along with a history of losses, so I would rather try sooner than later.


----------



## KalonKiki

aidensxmomma said:


> :wave:
> 
> Hi ladies! Can I join you?
> 
> I'm Terah. I'm 25 and have four beautiful babies - an 8yo DS named Aiden, a 7yo DD named Madalynn (Mady), a 4mo DS named Everett, and an angel daughter named Seraphina who would be 5yo now. Everett was mine and DH's first together and we'd like to have 1 or 2 more.
> 
> Our original plan was to start TTC around May 2017. But our plan is pretty flexible since I'm exclusively breastfeeding and Everett can't tolerate formula. I haven't got my cycles back yet and if they don't come back until I'm done breastfeeding, it'll be at least until September. Provided everything goes well until then, I'm going to plan on September 2017 being our TTC date. :)
> 
> I'm honestly not quite prepared to handle another pregnancy since my pregnancy with Everett was so bad, but I have PCOS and endo along with a history of losses, so I would rather try sooner than later.

Terah it's so good to be WTT with you again hun! I'm still so happy that you got your beautiful rainbow boy. :cloud9: <3
I went ahead and put you under September 2017 for now as WTT for Baby #5 since Seraphina will always be a part of your family. :hugs:
Let me know if your date ends up changing. We may end up being TTC buddies as September 2017 is the earliest we're considering TTC right now. :D

Ashley - Thank you! I like your LOs names too, Aubrey was on my girl list but DH vetoed it. I actually really loved having a September baby and found it worth the 3rd Trimester during the summer and would honestly love to have another Fall baby if we didn't already have so many birthdays and then the holidays around then. I'd consider it if I could have an early September baby. I'm also nervous about 3 kids. I constantly wonder if I'm making the right decision in wanting another as I already really love having 2 children and I'm worried that 3 will be so hard that I'll regret not stopping at 2. Then again I worried about going from 1 to 2 and I love having 2 so much more than I did having 1 so my worries are likely silly. :haha:


----------



## tverb84

Keely, do you mind putting my name next to my username in brackets?

Hey aidensxmomma ltns!!


----------



## ashleyg

KalonKiki - 

You're crazy girl! haha. I absolutely HATED being pregnant in the summer time. I was alwas hot and felt like my boobs were always sweating :rofl: I love the winter so having a baby December/January/Febuary would be amazing!
Yep those are the same worries I have lol. When we first brought my son home, I was freaking out thinking we made a mistake having a 2nd baby but now I love it :D


----------



## KalonKiki

Tara - I put your name in parentheses next to your username on the list. :flower:

Ashley - I'm one of those people that's cold most of the time and we had a pool in our apartment complex, lol. I also stayed at home from the day I found out I was pregnant (coincidentally I put in my 2 weeks notice at work and found out I was pregnant on my last day there) so I didn't get out of the apartment much during my pregnancy and didn't have to deal with the heat very often. I actually really liked being able to just slip on flip flops while I was big and pregnant during the summer. Being big and pregnant during the winter sucked! My coat didn't fit so I could only button it part of the way and it was so hard trying to put socks and boots on. And that whole "Winter pregnancies are great because you're hot all of the time" thing didn't happen for me, I was still cold. I think being heavily pregnant during the Spring is a good compromise between the two. That being said I loved having a March baby, I think that March and September were great months to have babies. I'm hoping that I'll like having a May or June baby too.


----------



## ashleyg

I wish I could have stayed in my house all summer lol but I felt bad keeping my daughter inside all the time. When I was pregnant with her though I don't think I left the house AS often. But when I did I lived in those maxi dresses. It was nice and breezy hahah. I think because I live in California, we don't really have a "spring". We go straight from winter to summer it feels like lol. So I never really get to enjoy the nice cool spring weather. I think we get like maybe a few weeks of 70 degree weather and then its up to the high 80's and then from like June-October it's like 112 :nope:


----------



## KalonKiki

Yikes I can see why you hated being pregnant during the summer then! I was born in San Francisco but grew up in Illinois and currently live in Missouri. We definitely have all 4 seasons here and it gets really cold in the winter. It actually snowed today and my DH had the day off work, it was like 11 degrees F with the wind chill. During the summer it can get pretty hot but it's pretty rare for it to get above the 80's. However during the winter it's very common for it to go under 30 degrees and sometimes even in the negatives.


----------



## ashleyg

Those summers sound so nice! The winters here aren't _super _cold, but they're cold enough to me lol. It's usually in the 40's-50's during the daytime which I love! I hate it when it starts to get warmer. Negative degrees sound a little too cold though haha.


----------



## KalonKiki

Yeah I'm not a fan of anything below 50 degrees, lol. It's exciting thinking about having a big bump around DD's 2nd or 3rd birthday. I wonder how DS will react to the news that he's getting another sibling when he's 5/almost 5. :cloud9: <3
I'm also already thinking about ideas of how we would announce our pregnancy. We likely wouldn't do a nursery as baby will either be rooming with us or in DS or DD's current room while DS and DD room until Baby #3 is old enough to room with one of them. I may have DS move into DD's room for a little while until Baby #3 was old enough to room with either DS or DD depending on gender but that would have it's problems too. If I could fit the double bed into DS's room then we would be able to design another nursery but I wonder what the point would be if Baby #3 will end up room sharing with a sibling eventually anyway. It would just be easier to move DD into DS's room temporarily especially if Baby #3 is :pink: as we could just get them matching bedding and whatnot for the room and move DD back in there once Baby #3 was old enough. DD's nursery is super cute so I wouldn't mind reusing it for another girl and having them share that theme until they were old enough that they wanted something more grown up. If Baby #3 is :blue: we could just use DS's old crib/toddler bedding as he will probably have outgrown it by the time that Baby #3 would switch places with DD in his room.


----------



## tverb84

It was cold here today and yesterday. My feet were freezing yesterday and I wish I wore warmer socks. :dohh:


----------



## KalonKiki

It's really cold here right now. We're curled up on the couch under blankets watching TV. DH and I talked about WTT goals and he wants $10,000 in savings before TTC. It's not impossible but we'll definitely be WTT until at least next year. I just hope it's not any longer than October. :nope:


----------



## ashleyg

I know what you mean about figuring out where to put the 3rd baby lol! Yours definitely sounds like it would be just as much work as ours would be. I def agree about moving your oldest two into a room together until you can put baby #3 with either DD or DS depending on gender of baby. That was the plan for us if we were going to wait a little longer to try for baby #3 but right now I definitely could not put my 2yo and my youngest in a room together. My DD likes to stay up in her crib and play around for a bit until she falls asleep. Plus she has night terrors at times where she wakes up screaming so I would not want to interrupt my DS sleep lol. 

Right now we have a 4 bedroom house, but the last bedroom is a guest room for when my MIL comes to visit us throughout the year. So what I was thinking (and I've already been pining ideas lol :haha:)was to make the nursery into like a guest room/nursery type thing. So decorate it like a nursery but also have the guestbed there for when MIL comes to stay with us when baby is born since baby sleeps in our room for a few months anyways. I'll just find some bedding for the guest bed that matches the style of the nursery. Then when my oldest two can share a room (or when baby #3 shares a room with either DD or DS depending on gender) I'll make the guest room back into just the guest room again. Soooo much work lol


----------



## Laroawan

Can I join? I am very sad to be back in the wtt stage again. I am hoping to TTC in June again. We had miscarriage in Feb 2016 and then got pregnant again right away. Our DD was born unexpectedly 31 weeks in October with a rare genetic condition and sadly only lived for a week.

We are WTT while we greive and wait for our doctors to make a gameplan for us.


----------



## ashleyg

I'm so incredibly sorry for your losses :hugs: <3


----------



## KalonKiki

Laroawan ordinarily I would be ecstatic to be back in WTT with you but I am so sorry about the circumstances that have brought us back together. I'm incredibly sorry for your losses, my heart is breaking for you. :hugs:
Rowan is a beautiful name for your angel girl, it was actually my boy name for a long time but DH vetoed it when we were pregnant with DS. <3
I put you down under June 2017 for Baby #2. Let me know if anything changes or should be added. I really hope that your doctors are able to make a solid game plan for you and that you get your rainbow baby this time around. :flower:

We're renting a 3 bedroom house right now but I'm hoping to buy a 4 bedroom house at some point in the future. We have a similar set-up for what you're thinking in DD's room but we don't use the double bed as a guest bed. I sleep in it right now and co-sleep part-time with DD. Here are some pictures of DD's nursery. I was given free reign by DH to design the whole thing myself since he got to pick the theme for DS's room and I'm very proud of the job I did with it. :cloud9:
The pictures are from when we were still pregnant and the crib bumpers were only put on for pictures, I didn't feel comfortable leaving them. They came with the bedding set so we didn't have the option of not buying them. We also don't have the newborn insert in the car seat anymore, the Pack 'n Play is now in the living room for her to play in while I do housework and Nibbles the squirrel is in her toy bucket. We use Nibbles as a prop for every monthly photo.


Spoiler
https://i66.tinypic.com/3384.jpg


Spoiler
https://i65.tinypic.com/2qx55p0.jpg


Spoiler
https://i68.tinypic.com/zuqzqd.jpg


Spoiler
https://i64.tinypic.com/2db1myc.jpg


Spoiler
https://i63.tinypic.com/8zeed5.jpg


Spoiler
https://i68.tinypic.com/2d9et2.jpg


Spoiler
https://i68.tinypic.com/160zdvs.jpg


----------



## tverb84

The name nibbles for a squirrel is too cute!


----------



## ashleyg

Her room is so cute, you did a great job! Lol and I love the name Nibbles the squirrel :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks ladies! Admittedly Nibbles wasn't our idea, it's what the company that made the nursery bedding and whatnot named the squirrel. :haha:

How are you all doing? DH and I talked more about it and we set some goals, mostly financial on DH's end and personal goals (like starting on my degree and losing weight) on my end. DH admitted that the reason he isn't more positive about the idea of a 3rd child is that he's afraid that we won't be able to support a 3rd baby or something will happen to prevent us from having another and he doesn't want to be disappointed. He'd rather go into it thinking it won't happen and be pleasantly surprised if it does. In the meantime I'm choosing to be the positive one and do everything I can to meet our WTT goals.


----------



## tverb84

I'm doing good! I started my second semester yesterday and I already like it!

Next Saturday I'm getting my first tattoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

That's awesome Tara! I'm glad that you're enjoying your second semester. :happydance:
What are you planning on getting? :D


----------



## ashleyg

KalonKiki said:


> Thanks ladies! Admittedly Nibbles wasn't our idea, it's what the company that made the nursery bedding and whatnot named the squirrel. :haha:
> 
> How are you all doing? DH and I talked more about it and we set some goals, mostly financial on DH's end and personal goals (like starting on my degree and losing weight) on my end. DH admitted that the reason he isn't more positive about the idea of a 3rd child is that he's afraid that we won't be able to support a 3rd baby or something will happen to prevent us from having another and he doesn't want to be disappointed. He'd rather go into it thinking it won't happen and be pleasantly surprised if it does. In the meantime I'm choosing to be the positive one and do everything I can to meet our WTT goals.

LOL but still! It's a cute name :D

Besides a financial issue, why would he think you wouldn't be able to have a third? When are you guys thinking about ttc again?

I am doing okay! AF still isn't here so I'm just kind of in limbo right now...can't really use OPKs because I have no idea where the heck in my cycle I'm at lol. I've tried using a few but they're all basically white so idk. I ordered a pack of them so I can start testing and tracking but hopefully AF shows up soon!


----------



## KalonKiki

It's just the financial issue. He isn't sure we'll be able to save all of the money he wants to by September 2018.

I'm sorry that AF still hasn't shown! It's so irritating when cycles go wonky on you. I'm *still* in my fertile period, I swear it's been the longest fertile period ever. I've been getting EWCM for way longer than normal. We pretty much haven't had :sex: at all this cycle after our scare last cycle. I think my body knows I haven't gotten any yet and is just waiting for it. :haha:
I kid, I kid, but seriously it's annoying. :wacko:
My temps are no help either because DD has been sleeping like crap for the last half of the night every night since this cycle started. So many of my temps are invalid and I only have dotted line cross hairs on my chart (basically FF's way of saying that based on your temps vs your symptoms they have no idea when you've actually ovulated so they're taking a best guess). :cry:


----------



## ashleyg

You guys can still save during the 9 months you're pregnant!

Hahah I don't blame you for not :sex: after a scare! Your body is just waiting to make a baby lol!"

Oh man...temping. I couldn't do it because I don't wake up at the same time every morning and my youngest comes into bed with me during the later part of the morning so it would be inaccurate.


----------



## KalonKiki

It's not me, it's DH. I'd happily jump his bones but I think it's just too soon for DH as I've propositioned him a few times and he's shot me down every time. :haha:

I've told him that but he's adamant that we need to save the money before TTC. He's one of those people that seems to think that baby comes immediately after you start trying even 2 children in. For some reason he just thinks that something would happen and we couldn't save the rest of the money while I was pregnant. :roll:


----------



## ashleyg

KalonKiki said:


> It's not me, it's DH. I'd happily jump his bones but I think it's just too soon for DH as I've propositioned him a few times and he's shot me down every time. :haha:
> 
> I've told him that but he's adamant that we need to save the money before TTC. He's one of those people that seems to think that baby comes immediately after you start trying even 2 children in. For some reason he just thinks that something would happen and we couldn't save the rest of the money while I was pregnant. :roll:

LOL poor guy. Does he like know when your fertile window is? :haha: He must be traumatized for a bit.

Maybe he will change his mind a little closer to your TTC date? You never know! Keep showing him cute baby things and maybe it'll get to him ;)


----------



## KalonKiki

No he has no idea. These days I only know when I am because of my CM, my cycles are irregular while I'm breastfeeding. After DS weaned it took 4 more cycles to get back to having regular 28 day cycles like I normally do. This one is going to end up being another 30+ for sure. Last cycle was 34 days.

I hope you're right! We had a lot more goals that didn't get completed with before TTC DD and he still gave the green light to TTC when I wanted to. I'm hoping that if we even have half of the money he wants saved in the bank and complete most of our other goals that he'll say yes. I really don't think that September 2018 is unreasonable. Especially since we'd have a 3 year age gap between DD and #3 and a nearly 6 year gap between DS and #3 and I really don't want much more of a gap than that.


----------



## ashleyg

KalonKiki said:


> No he has no idea. These days I only know when I am because of my CM, my cycles are irregular while I'm breastfeeding. After DS weaned it took 4 more cycles to get back to having regular 28 day cycles like I normally do. This one is going to end up being another 30+ for sure. Last cycle was 34 days.
> 
> I hope you're right! We had a lot more goals that didn't get completed with before TTC DD and he still gave the green light to TTC when I wanted to. I'm hoping that if we even have half of the money he wants saved in the bank and complete most of our other goals that he'll say yes. I really don't think that September 2018 is unreasonable. Especially since we'd have a 3 year age gap between DD and #3 and a nearly 6 year gap between DS and #3 and I really don't want much more of a gap than that.

I need to start checking CM. When/how often do you check? 
That's crazy your cycles are so irregular while nursing. I'm hoping that's not the case with me! 

You never know, he could def decide that he wants to start trying sooner if he see's that goals are starting to be met. Especially if he's already changed his mind before lol


----------



## KalonKiki

Yeah my cycles were anywhere between 25-38 days while I was nursing DS, so far it looks like nursing DD will be similar. 

The next bit is a bit TMI about CM so I'm putting it in spoilers:

Spoiler
Usually I start checking my cervical position and CM once it starts looking fertile on the toilet paper when I wipe. There is sticky, creamy, watery, and egg white CM. Sticky is the least fertile CM and egg white is the most fertile CM. It's really pretty easy to tell which is which, sticky will be tacky and not stretch very will, creamy will be thick feel like lotion and can be white or yellowish, watery will basically just look and feel slick and clear like water, and egg white will look like egg whites and be clear, thin, and stretch well. In order to check CM and cervical position you just make sure your hands are clean and just put a finger or 2 up there (sorry TMI) and then see what it looks like on your fingers. While they're up there you should be able to feel your cervix although sometimes it can be higher up and be harder to reach. If your cervix is low, soft, and open/opening then that's a good indicator that you're fertile, especially if you have watery or egg white cm. I just check once a day when I suspect that I'm fertile, usually after washing my hands after going to the bathroom or while I'm in the shower. By the way EWCM will not disperse in water, it's just look like a thick string of CM and you can still stretch it on your fingers if your fingers are wet while in the shower for instance.


----------



## ashleyg

Did you TTC while nursing? 

Thank you for the info! And not TMI at all! I did some form of CM/cervix checks when I was TTC DS. It I can't remember what to look do or how often I checked so I feel like I'm starting over lol. Since I'm using OPKS ill use those as well to help match up with the checks to confirm if I'm getting close to ovulation or not. So, I literally never get ANY cm on toilet paper when I wipe. I always had to stick fingers up there to check lol. Do I just start doing that when my OPKs get darker? I really don't have any indication when I wipe about CM.


----------



## KalonKiki

That's strange that you never get any when you wipe but I'm used to getting tons when I'm fertile. :haha:
I finally didn't have anything when I wiped this morning so I think I'm finally exiting my fertile period. Once a day should be enough but I would definitely wait until the afternoon or evening to check since I've noticed that for myself at least what I get in the morning can be different from what I get for the rest of the day. Going based on your OPKs is a sound idea if you can't go based on the toilet paper.


----------



## tverb84

I'm getting a tattoo in memory of my best friend who passed away in 2009. I'm getting more excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

KalonKiki said:


> That's strange that you never get any when you wipe but I'm used to getting tons when I'm fertile. :haha:
> I finally didn't have anything when I wiped this morning so I think I'm finally exiting my fertile period. Once a day should be enough but I would definitely wait until the afternoon or evening to check since I've noticed that for myself at least what I get in the morning can be different from what I get for the rest of the day. Going based on your OPKs is a sound idea if you can't go based on the toilet paper.

Yeah I never get any at all when I wipe. Idk if that's why it took a while to conceive our son? I've heard that a lot of CM makes it easier for the sperm to get to the egg.

Thanks! I'll probably try checking twice a day until I can see a pattern or line it up with my OPKs and just go from there


----------



## Annunaki

I just did the same thing with my CM and OPK's, I dunno why but I was thrilled when the OPK's lined up with my heavy amounts of CM lol. I adjusted my period calendars to match my new O dates and luckily this increased my luteal phase enough to hold on to a pregnancy :) yay. 

I did the OPK's once a day (starting a few days before cycle day 1) and then continued even through my period lol until I got a positive then did them twice a day to see how long it lasted. I even did one when I knew I wasn't ovulating just to see if they worked (and made DH do one) hehehe.


----------



## KalonKiki

Tara - I think I remember you mentioning your best friend at one point. I'm sorry again for your loss. I'm sure that it will be a beautiful tattoo. :hugs:

Ashley - It's possible that could be why, did it take a while to conceive your DD too?

Annunaki - Yay for having a LP long enough to support a pregnancy! :happydance:

We finally got DH's W2s in! We're getting enough back that we can bank it and use our return to pay our car payment and our rent for the entire next year. We're going to have $1,000 a month free! I'm so excited, it's looking like it will really be possible for us to save up the money that DH wants to in order to TTC next September. <3


----------



## ashleyg

Hahaha shockingly no! She was a complete surprise lol


----------



## tverb84

Only one more week!!!! :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

tverb84 said:


> Only one more week!!!! :happydance:

Yay Tara! :happydance:

Sorry I've been quiet ladies, it's been a busy last couple of days. We're thinking about buying a house, we're not entirely sure though. More than likely we'll wait until we have more money saved.


----------



## tverb84

What kind of house? 

Now it's five days!!!!


----------



## darkriver

Hi can I sign up! I would like to start ttcing beginning my 30th birthday. i have to wait for my cardiologist to clear me first and it could be a while. It will be august and will be baby no3 and hope for a boy.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey darkriver, welcome hun! We were in WTT last time together too. :hugs:
I went ahead and put you down for August 2018, Baby #3 and hoping for a boy. Let me know if anything changes or if you would like to add anything. :)

It's a Cape Cod style house. It's 3 bed 2 bath with a basement, formal dining, 1 bed 1 bath guest house, and 3 car garage. DH is hoping to schedule a viewing for this Saturday. This is the house:


Spoiler
https://i64.tinypic.com/fktjpe.jpg


----------



## darkriver

Just realised I have a September baby to born 11th of September 2013.


----------



## tverb84

That's a really cute house Keely!:thumbup:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Baby dust to everyone&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## swedengirl

Heyy! Sorry I totally ignored this post as assumed it was for people WTT until 2018. Could you put me in? We are planning to begin trying in March so if I am lucky first time around it might not be a 2018 baby but chances are it wont be first time around!


----------



## KalonKiki

You're more than welcome to join! I'll add you under March 2017 as soon as possible. Let me know if anything should be added or changed. :flower:


----------



## swedengirl

KalonKiki said:


> You're more than welcome to join! I'll add you under March 2017 as soon as possible. Let me know if anything should be added or changed. :flower:

Great thank you! :hugs: It is baby number 1 for me.


----------



## AliJo

I kind of feel crazy for even posting here. I haven't even looked over here till now otherwise I probably would have joined earlier! 

We'll be semi NTNP starting May 2018, but if I'm not pregnant by July we'll be trying for sure! Wanting a girl and may try to sway it that way. I don't know how much I believe that it'll help our chances, but might as well try! 

We have two amazing little boys so far! We plan on having four children, so if we don't have our girl (DH says we WILL have one.. we shall see!) we will try once more! I do think there would be talks of a fifth child if we have four boys, though. I hope it doesn't come to that! I can see myself caving and trying even with four boys keeping me busy! 

We also will be finding out the gender.

I will enjoy getting to know everyone during our waits!


----------



## darkriver

AliJo said:


> I kind of feel crazy for even posting here. I haven't even looked over here till now otherwise I probably would have joined earlier!
> 
> We'll be semi NTNP starting May 2018, but if I'm not pregnant by July we'll be trying for sure! Wanting a girl and may try to sway it that way. I don't know how much I believe that it'll help our chances, but might as well try!
> 
> We have two amazing little boys so far! We plan on having four children, so if we don't have our girl (DH says we WILL have one.. we shall see!) we will try once more! I do think there would be talks of a fifth child if we have four boys, though. I hope it doesn't come to that! I can see myself caving and trying even with four boys keeping me busy!
> 
> We also will be finding out the gender.
> 
> I will enjoy getting to know everyone during our waits!

Not crazy at all. As soon as I held 3 month old I knew I wanted another. Would love a little boy.


----------



## bekk

Hi! Am I able to join here?

We will be TTC #2 in August, once LO turns 2

We'll be going team yellow again, although I'm sure OH will want to find out- this will be his first biologically, but I'm swaying more towards hoping on another little boy!


----------



## AliJo

darkriver said:


> Not crazy at all. As soon as I held 3 month old I knew I wanted another. Would love a little boy.

I get crazy looks! I was talking about having another one right after DS2 was born. My stepmom gave me a look like "What?!" Might be because I just delivered and I'm talking about having another one even though the last time she saw me I couldn't even talk! 

Let's hope we both get what we want!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome ladies! :wave: :flower:
I think I've added everyone in the right spot on the list with the correct information but feel free to take a look at the list in the 2nd post and let me know if anything needs to be changed or added. :D

Not crazy at all AliJo! I was talking to DH about what kind of age gap he wanted between #1 and #2 while we were still in the 1st Trimester with #1. :haha:
I successfully swayed :pink: with my DD, if you decide that you'd like to give gender swaying a try I'm more than happy to tell you how I did it. I'll be swaying :pink: again this time. :cloud9: <3


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Alijo I'm the crazy one lol. We've been kind of NTNP since my DD was born last August and were going to start officially trying in March of this year but now I've discovered I am pregnant again! Our first two were close and call me crazy but I really liked that. They kept each other company and are best friends. I am a little nervous this time though because I've had an early miscarriage before and have been having some spotting already. Really hope this bean sticks and my rainbow DD has a sibling close in age to grow up with.


----------



## tverb84

Congrats!


----------



## ashleyg

I feel even more crazy lol. My first two are 21 months apart and We're thinking about starting TTC in March which would make my son and this next baby only 18 months apart :wacko: Not sure what that makes us! LOL!


----------



## KalonKiki

lilmisscaviar said:


> Alijo I'm the crazy one lol. We've been kind of NTNP since my DD was born last August and were going to start officially trying in March of this year but now I've discovered I am pregnant again! Our first two were close and call me crazy but I really liked that. They kept each other company and are best friends. I am a little nervous this time though because I've had an early miscarriage before and have been having some spotting already. Really hope this bean sticks and my rainbow DD has a sibling close in age to grow up with.

Congratulations on your :bfp:! Your due date is my DS's birthday. :cloud9:
I'll add you to our list of preggos in the morning. H&H 9 months and lots of sticky dust! Keep us updated as you have time so that I can make sure that all of your info on the list is up to date. :happydance: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

Congrats!!
Is there any you ladies would like to do before the next baby? I would like to lose weight (5lb down already) and move house. As my flat isnt big enough for two small people never mind 3.


----------



## bekk

Congrats!
I'm also on the warpath to loose some weight before we start trying. Having put on 4 stone during my last pregnancy I'm hoping to shift this last stone then try my hardest to keep healthy! Luckily our house move is coming soon, this weekend and we're out of this disgusting flat- we currently have lots of damp and mice! And our letting agency don't care one bit so this move couldn't come quick enough!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm also hoping to lose weight, I'm 1 lb down with 19 to go. We're saving money as well and I also want to start working towards my degree.


----------



## swedengirl

I am hoping to get into a good gentle exercise routine. I am also planning to start a beginners yoga next week as heard yoga is good during pregnancy.Any of you have any experience on that?

My fiance and I also have a list of things we want to do together before we TTC. 

It seems like lots of you ladies already have kids. I am wondering what you think about with regards to finding out the sex or not for your first baby? Did you find out? Do you wish you did/didn't?:blue::pink::yellow:


----------



## KalonKiki

lilmisscaviar I added you to our Expecting Members section of the list. :happydance:

Anyone that announces their :bfp: will be moved to the Expecting Members section of the list in the second post and will have a :yellow: (or two, three, ect :yellow: if you announce a multiple pregnancy) next to their due date until we receive a gender update, then I'll replace the :yellow: with :blue: or :pink: as necessary. If you do get your :bfp: please don't feel afraid to update us throughout your pregnancy when you reach certain milestones (like getting your :bfp:, finding out the gender, giving birth, giving baby a name, ect). Although you may put it in spoiler tags for just in case. We're all in this journey together and I look forward to seeing each of you through WTT, TTC, Pregnancy, and ultimately Babies. 

I really hope that we never have to add anything to the Angels Remembered section of the list but please also don't feel afraid to inform us if you experience a loss. We are here to support you, we'll be here to grieve with you, and we'll be wishing hard for your beautiful rainbow and feeling thrilled for you when you get your rainbow baby (or babies if you have multiples).

Anyone that announces the birth of their baby will have their baby's name, birthdate, and gender moved to the Babies Born section of the list in the second post on the first page so please don't forget to update us when you have you baby (or babies if you have multiples)!

swedengirl - I have absolutely zero regrets about finding out at my anatomy scan with both of my children. Discovering that you're having a :blue: or :pink: is a special, wonderful, and life changing moment no matter when or how it happens whether it's through a blood test, other test such as amniocentesis or CVS, ultrasound, or birth. I do however want to go team :yellow: this time because I already have one of each so I've experienced finding out that I'm having each gender at the anatomy scan and this will probably be my last opportunity to find out at birth. 

It really just all depends on what you feel is right for you and your OH. Are you a planner? Do you think you'll have trouble agreeing on a name for each gender with your OH? Are you an impatient person? Do you not like the idea of gender neutral clothes, themes, ect? Do you think it will be easier to bond with baby during pregnancy if you know the gender before birth? Then find out at the anatomy scan or at some other point in your pregnancy. 

Do you hate the idea of being swamped with pink or blue or do you like gender neutral themes, clothes, ect? Do you think it will be easy for you and your OH to agree on a name for each gender? Does the idea of finding out at birth excite you more than finding out during pregnancy? Are you a patient person? Do you think you could bond with baby during pregnancy without knowing the gender? Then find out at birth.


----------



## tverb84

I want to finish college which will be next April.


----------



## AliJo

Kalon - I would definitely like to know how you swayed! I have time to plan so give me some tips and I'll write up a play book! :haha:

Lilmiss - Congratulations!! Not crazy! If I didn't feel I needed to give my body more time I'd probably try sooner! I need to get back into shape first, though! My second oldest brother and I are only 15 months apart. We hated each other growing up but we're close now! 

Ashley - I would think a 18 month gap would be okay for my third as long as my first two keep each other company for the most part! When I first came home my brother, SIL, and niece were staying with us for a little while and it was amazing having DS1 content playing with his cousin! Much better than it is right now! 

Dark - I wanted a house before this one arrived as our apartment is pretty small. Things didn't work out and now I'm hoping to get a house when I go back to work. I'm also going to be trying to lose weight! 

Sweden - I found out and was happy to do so! I think whatever you want to do is what makes it special. My father always felt that it was meant to be known at birth and finding out takes away from the experience. Well, I completely disagree! The experience is what you make of it! If I have a girl next time I'll probably go team yellow with my fourth like Kalon is doing with her third to get the experience in a different way!


----------



## darkriver

Cycle day 1- Yay. Actually happy to see my period. About 31 days. I plan to start tracking for a year and then start temping six months before. Amelia and Lucy will be sharing a room by then.


----------



## swedengirl

Hi! 

Kalonkiki. Thanks for your great questions!

Yes I am a planner and yes in general I am quite impatient. With regards to the gender neutral aspect- I already have my colour scheme picked out and it is that minty green colour for the nursery for boy or girl. And clothes I won't worry too much about as I know I will be bombarded with clothes after the birth.

I do think it might drive me crazy not knowing. But I also like the idea of it being a surprise. My OH wants us to wait until the birth and I am a bit split. I think I'll find it hard to resist not knowing but think it might be worth it if I can! I guess I should probably see how I feel when it hopefully happens?


----------



## karoolia

Hi Everyone, 

I am pretty much brand new to this site and have been stumbling around, messed up my account a few times, but have figured it out now and am learning lots and feeling less nervous about this whole process. 

I was hoping I could join your WTT group? We are planning to start in March, but I am just coming off my birth control pills now so it could very realistically be several months before we are even able to conceive. So we will likely have a 2018 baby, if all goes according to plan. We have been married for just over a year and this will be #1 for us (no gender preference). I go back and forth wondering if I we are crazy for deciding to try now and feeling confident it is the right time. I guess that's normal? 

Anyway, would love some support along the way. Right now I am concentrating on exercising, eating right, and saving money.


----------



## darkriver

karoolia said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am pretty much brand new to this site and have been stumbling around, messed up my account a few times, but have figured it out now and am learning lots and feeling less nervous about this whole process.
> 
> I was hoping I could join your WTT group? We are planning to start in March, but I am just coming off my birth control pills now so it could very realistically be several months before we are even able to conceive. So we will likely have a 2018 baby, if all goes according to plan. We have been married for just over a year and this will be #1 for us (no gender preference). I go back and forth wondering if I we are crazy for deciding to try now and feeling confident it is the right time. I guess that's normal?
> 
> Anyway, would love some support along the way. Right now I am concentrating on exercising, eating right, and saving money.

Welcome to the club. Yeah its perfectly normal. I even pondered if I should start ttcing this year today.


----------



## karoolia

Thanks darkriver! Good to know I'm not alone!

It's strange, I am both very excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## KalonKiki

karoolia - Of course you're more than welcome to join us! :wave: :flower:
I went ahead and put you down for March 2017 Baby #1, please let me know if you ever need to add or change anything. :D

It's perfectly normal to feel this way. I felt so nervous when my date to TTC DD was getting closer and I wondered if we should wait longer and if it was really the right time ect ect but I've found that if you wait for "the right time" then it will never arrive, there's just a "right enough" time. You're not crazy at all. :hugs:

AliJo - RepHresh was the key to my :pink: sway. You can buy it from Walmart for about $6 to $7 and each box comes with 4 full applicators. I used it exactly as the instructions in the box suggest from the time AF ended to the time I confirmed O on Fertility Friend with OPKs and temps. It lowers the pH level of your vagina to 4.5 and also lowers the pH level of anything that enters (for example CM or semen) to 4.5 making it a fantastic :pink: swayer via Y chromosome genocide. I also tried to keep my testosterone levels as low as possible by trying my best to stay relaxed, not work out, not do anything competitive, ect. I also tried to avoid foods that were high in sodium and potassium for just in case and only took a folic acid supplement while TTC (I switched to a prenatal after getting my :bfp:) but didn't make any other changes to my diet. I also DTD in missionary, propped my hips for only about 5-10 minutes, and DTD for the last time on the day that I got my positive OPK and DTD almost every day from the time AF ended until then.

swedengirl - It never hurts to see how you feel about it once you're pregnant and getting closer to your anatomy scan. It sounds like going team :yellow: is looking like the best option for now though. :D


----------



## KailaB24

Joining in on the convo.. we are starting in July 2017 for a hopeful spring/summer 2018 baby! I am so excited and it feels great to have my DH excited about it as well :happydance:


----------



## AliJo

Kalon - I will be writing this all down! Hopefully it works for me. I'm a little bit too excited to try this out. Makes me almost want to try now! :haha: 

Dark - I don't want my cycle to return until I'm done BFing like it did last time. I have skin issues that pop up when my cycle is around and I'd like to have clear skin again for a little while! 

Kaila - Welcome! I agree.. it's always so much better when you're OH is completely on board and excited! I'm really glad my DH is completely happy to have more than a couple of children! He really wants his little girl, though!


----------



## KalonKiki

KailaB24 - Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:
I put you down for July 2017 Baby #1, please correct me if I'm wrong and let me know if anything needs to be added or changed at any point. :D

AliJo - No problem hun! I understand what it's like to stress and obsess about gender swaying while WTT so when it comes to :pink: swaying I like to try to save anyone as much time, effort and stress as I can since I've already done the super extensive research and found a simple, minimal effort method that definitely worked (at least for me). I owe everything to AtomicSagebrush from Gender Dreaming, she's a miracle worker. :haha:


----------



## karoolia

Welcome KailaB24! I'm glad to see another newbie around :) I'm so happy you and your OH are both excited, it definitely makes everything more exciting when you are both on the same page. 
In my case, I think my DH is even more excited than I am, haha, I'm sure if we had the money to manage it he would happily have a dozen kids if I agreed.


----------



## kksy9b

So Ben and I have started having the "do we want a third baby" discussion already. I kind of thought for him it would be a no go and I would have to convince him if/when that time came. But he seems fairly open to it (at least to the discussion). I would still say for me it is 90% closed to a biological third. However, the thought of another newborn is definitely making me more open (Keely- will definitely have to try your sway methods- we would be swaying :pink: but staying team :yellow: again!). And the further it gets from the rough pregnancy and scary labor/delivery of DS2 makes it easier to imagine going through it all again. I think our plan is to wait until Calvin is at least a year old before starting more serious discussions....unless we both decide sooner to just go for it :)

One thing we have started thinking about as well is adopting a third down the road instead of having another biological child. It is something we have talked about since we were 16 and first got together- have 2 of our own and then adopt. I would say we are 50/50 on the subject right now. If we did adopt, we would wait until Calvin was in school and then look at adopting a 3-6 year old girl. I started looking at what the process entails and it feels like it could be a good option for us- but there are a lot of unknowns at this point so again...no decisions anytime soon will be made.

And Ali- I'll be the crazy one with you with having a newborn and thinking of another already LOL. If you recall, at the end of our pregnancies I was DEFINITELY done with babies....but these sweet little things just have a way of pulling at our biological heartstrings and wanting to make more :) 

love that so many of us get to walk through this journey together again!


----------



## kksy9b

Sweden- i have done both ways now so can offer both experiences: 

With my first, we found out at the anatomy scan and i was so glad to have done so. I am way too much of a planner to have waited...i needed to know what the baby was so I could get clothes organized, decorate etc. from the moment i was pregnant I had such a bond with the baby and then finding out i was having a son was the icing on the cake. at the scan, my husband asked if i was happy and i burst into tears saying "we have a son! we have a charles." it is one of my favorite memories and in that moment saw this life with my little guy unfold. in the weeks leading up to the big day,having never been through labor and delivery, i was very nervous and scared about what to expect. being able to focus on getting to meet my sweet charles soon helped calm me. i am so thankful we found out the gender with him.

the second time around, my husband really wanted to stay team yellow. There is a good chance DS2 will be our last baby and DH wanted to have that experience of finding out at delivery. I thought he was crazy at first, but in the end I came around and was excited to wait. Other than the first few days after the anatomy scan where i wanted to rip open the envelope we had the gender in (in case we changed our minds), it was not hard at all to wait. In fact, it was kind of fun playing the "what if baby is a boy/girl" game and getting to imagine our lives with two boys or a boy and girl. i was chasing around a toddler and didn't have a lot of time to think about the gender honestly.we planned everything gender neutral and was nice to not be stuck in blue/pink. i had a very unexpected labor and delivery and didn't have time to think about the gender during it (hello almost roadside baby!). but once the baby was out and i saw they were okay, i turned to my DH and asked if it was a boy or girl. And he burst into tears saying "its a boy!" and I got to watch him fall in love before my eyes. that's another favorite memory. there is just nothing like it. i am very grateful to have waited. 

If we have a third, I want to stay team yellow again. I fall in love with my babies when i see that positive test line...for me it doesn't matter the gender. but to see my husband in that moment with our second son and him getting to tell me. to see the wonder in his eyes and watch as this mantle of fatherhood settled on his shoulders again with such ease and full of love....it is priceless and i would do it again in a heartbeat if we choose to have another.


----------



## KalonKiki

Kaity - Hearing Calvin's birth story the first time in your journal really reaffirmed how much I want to be able to go team :yellow: this time. I want to see DH get emotional for once. I want him to have the honor of telling me if we had another son or another daughter. The whole experience just seems so perfect this time around even though I'm so glad I found out with DS and DD at the anatomy scan. :cloud9:


----------



## AliJo

I really hope we have a girl so we can go team yellow with our fourth! I doubt we will with our next because we'll want to know so if it's a girl we can buy stuff. DH was so set on this one being a girl till the night before the anatomy scan and he just knew it was a boy. I'd hate for him to get himself so psyched up for a girl till the end then it be a boy. I actually think the hype of having another child would get rid of the sadness of it not being a girl initially. I really want to buy baby girl clothes, though!


----------



## KalonKiki

AliJo that's why I found out with my first 2. I wanted to be able to buy stuff and plan for a boy or girl, I'm not a fan of most gender neutral stuff. Especially with #2 we really wanted to know ASAP if our sway worked and we also wanted to know if we could relax or not because our DS had some boy related complications and it was a very stressful time for us. Now it doesn't seem like a big deal to find out because we have things from the kids we can reuse although we'd have to get more boy clothes if we had another boy because we didn't really keep DSs clothes after we found out we were having a girl since we thought we'd be done after 2.


----------



## AliJo

Kalon - I don't think I could convince myself for quite awhile to give up baby clothes. I hate how attached I get sometimes! 

Well, at least you didn't get rid of everything. My cousin is expecting her 3rd child next month. It was completely unplanned and didn't find out till she was 6 months along. She as on birth control and they've been done since their second who is 5 years old. Third girl.. she had literally just got rid of the rest of her baby items the summer before.


----------



## KalonKiki

Ouch that would really suck! I couldn't imagine getting rid of everything because I think I'm done having kids and then find out that I'm pregnant shortly after. I'm attached to some of my DD's baby clothes and it will be hard to get rid of them but I didn't feel the same attachment for DS's clothes. There are a couple I kind of miss but it wasn't terribly emotional to get rid of them.


----------



## swedengirl

Thanks for sharing your stories kksy9b!:hugs:

You have totally got me leaning to team yellow now!:yellow:

I hadn't thought about the moment my fiance can be the one to tell me. I think that must be a really special moment!


----------



## darkriver

I have been considering it. I am a solo mama so being able to look and find out is intriguing but I think I would want to know if it was another girl so I can deal with it if you know what I mean? This was would be my last baby and I would adore a little boy.


----------



## KalonKiki

Darkriver - I completely understand that! That's part of the reason I had to know last time. If I'd had another boy I would have much rather worked through any issues with gender disappointment during pregnancy than after I gave birth. That way hopefully by the time I gave birth I could have simply just fallen in love with my new little boy after getting all of the other feelings out of the way. <3


----------



## Peonyrose

Hi,

I'm new to this forum. I have been reading lots of posts first which has helped me to reassure myself that I can do it! We just feel it is the right time and are quite excited but also at the same time quite nervous. I am also self employed so this adds to the mix but we are saving well to ensure we can get through on just my husbands wages. 

I am coming off of the pill this Thursday and planning to TTC from April for a 2018 baby


----------



## karoolia

Hi Peonyrose!

You sound like me - nervous and excited all at once.Welcome to the group, it should be a fun journey all together!


----------



## aublake

Hi all,

I kind of stumbled upon this forum and I'm so thrilled to meet some like-minded people.

We have been married for two years and are going to begin trying in May. It will be our first and I have no gender preference, however, I think my husband would prefer a boy. He wants that a protective big brother for our other kids. We are hoping for a March/April 2018 delivery because I'm a teacher and my maternity leave would go right into the summer.

I know there is no way to be sure about the timing, but I am a huge planner! I will definitely be finding out the gender as soon as possible. I have tons of respect to those of you who wait. I could never do that! 

I have wanted to be a mom for my whole life, and I think we have waited about as long as I can stand. We are in a great place financially and in our marriage, we are just waiting so the birth can (hopefully) be timed with my job. Hurry up May!!


----------



## kksy9b

My best friend told me this morning she is expecting TWINS!! 8.5 weeks along and due in September. I am so so happy for her. And not going to lie, it really makes me want another. Just confusing because I thought we were DONE but I can't shake the idea of another


----------



## tverb84

Congrats to your friend!


----------



## ashleyg

I feel like I haven't popped on in a while! Should I still be on this thread if we are thinking of TTC starting in March?!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Can I join please? We are currently ntnp ~ but officially seeing our IVF dr to try for baby #2 in June this year. 
Im so excited.


----------



## AliJo

Kk - Congratulations to your friend! I'm sure as time goes on you're going to be more sure. I definitely want another one, but what I'm unsure about is the timing. I'm starting to think I want to try when DS2 is one. Don't know why. I'm sticking to my original time frame at the moment, but I have a feeling once he gets close to being one I'm going to have a lot of baby thoughts. 

Welcome to the new ladies! I hope we all can use this time to get to know one another. 

What has everyone been up to? I've just been hanging out with my boys. I'm eager for spring to come around. I really want to get out and go for walks.


----------



## MrsB17

-


----------



## darkriver

MrsB17 said:


> Can I come in? I'm probably (well, definitely) going to (at least) be a 2018 mummy. We're waiting to TTC. We're waiting on my husband getting a job but we will hopefully know very soon. Then we're going on our honeymoon in April which isn't going to be very pregnancy friendly so we're waiting till at least May. I am desperate to get started though! I can't stop thinking about TTC and babies.

Welcome.
Today my dinky baby rolled over 3 times! I want her to stay little forever.


----------



## karoolia

AliJo - I'm with you on eagerly awaiting spring. I love getting out for walks, but the last couple of months have been too icy and cold most days. Otherwise I mostly work and exercise. My husband is a doctor half way through his residency training so he doesn't have a lot of free time so I try to fill up my own schedule as much as possible.


----------



## AliJo

Karo - We live in the same state so I know what you mean on the weather!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been absent, it's just been crazy busy on my end. :wacko:

Hello and welcome to the new ladies! I think I got everyone down correctly on the list. Please let me know if I missed anything or if you ever need to change anything! :wave: :flower:

Kaity - Congrats to your friend! How exciting it would be to be expecting twins. :happydance:

Ashley - Of course you belong here hun! I have the list set up for anyone that wanted to NTNP/TTC from January onward. :D

My DD is going to be 11 months on the 3rd! :cry:
I can't believe how fast my babies are growing up. I think that's why I'm not feeling super broody or impatient for another baby right now. It goes so fast, I just want to enjoy this time knowing there will be another baby.


----------



## swedengirl

Hey! Just want to say Hello to the new ladies! So nice to have you all here going through a similar thing.


----------



## MrsB17

-


----------



## karoolia

MrsB17 - He is doing Family Medicine! In the US residency comes after med school and that is when you specialize so his 3 year residency is training him to be a family doctor. He gets paid to do it too, which is nice :) 

AliJo- Right?!Some days it is just so cold. Last year it really warmed up quick by early March so I am hoping for the same this year.


----------



## MrsB17

. !


----------



## kksy9b

Welcome to all the new ladies! I hope your waits go by quickly!

Ali- I don't think it's crazy to want a smaller gap! I was so nervous before Calvin was born not knowing what it would be like with 2...Now that it's a few weeks in it doesn't seem so bad and feels like it would be manageable with a smaller gap.

Keely- I can't believe Thea is almost 11 months and a year old next month...It feels like she was just born! I'm sure you're just soaking up the last of her baby days

Thank you everyone for the congratulations for my friend. I am just so excited for her. I've started planning her diaper party already and am looking up ideas for the shower. I'm going to co-host with my other best friend (the 3 of us have been friends for almost 20 years now and we always co-host when throwing celebrations for each other). I just can't wait!


----------



## tverb84

20 years is a long time to be friends!


----------



## KalonKiki

kksy9b said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies! I hope your waits go by quickly!
> 
> Ali- I don't think it's crazy to want a smaller gap! I was so nervous before Calvin was born not knowing what it would be like with 2...Now that it's a few weeks in it doesn't seem so bad and feels like it would be manageable with a smaller gap.
> 
> Keely- I can't believe Thea is almost 11 months and a year old next month...It feels like she was just born! I'm sure you're just soaking up the last of her baby days
> 
> Thank you everyone for the congratulations for my friend. I am just so excited for her. I've started planning her diaper party already and am looking up ideas for the shower. I'm going to co-host with my other best friend (the 3 of us have been friends for almost 20 years now and we always co-host when throwing celebrations for each other). I just can't wait!

I'm definitely soaking up the last of her baby days! I seriously can't believe that they're almost over already. It feels like she was just born for me as well. :wacko:
That being said I've been getting excited planning her birthday party! I really want to do a mermaid theme for my bitty Pisces. :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

Ugh. My 8mo is seriously SUCKING at sleep lately. He used to be SO good! Way better than my 2.5 yr old ever was at his age :haha: but lately it's making me re-think trying for baby #3. What if his sleep isn't as good as his sisters is right now? What if he's still waking up a ton close to when baby is born? Ugh :wacko:


----------



## karoolia

kk- congrats to your friend and your whole friend group, it sounds like you are more like a family. It sounds so nice to always have people to celebrate with. 

That is one thing that kind of makes me sad about our TTC plans. We both have wonderfully supportive family and friends, but right now we are living in a different country from most of them. We have friends where we are, but it isn't quite the same.


----------



## aublake

karoolia, I'm right there with you. We moved about a year ago and have friends where we are, but no one I would discuss TTC with. Thats one of the reasons I'm so glad to have found this little community!

I took my last BCP! I'm eager to have my cycle regulate. I feel like I was on the pill for so long I don't have any idea how my body works naturally.


----------



## karoolia

aublake - thanks! I feel the same about this community. 
I take my last BCP tomorrow! I am also wondering what my body will do, I have been on the pill forever. I'm hoping for a quick regulation to try in March, but we know it may take a while longer. When are you planning to TTC?


----------



## aublake

We are planning to start in May. It is probably a little early, but my prescription has to be refilled, and I HATE the doctor (irrational, I know). I didn't see the point in a doctor visit just to refill the prescription when I'll only use it for a month or two longer.
Plus, I wouldn't be upset if I happened to get pregnant early.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi everyone! :wave:

Sorry I've been MIA for a while! Things have been really crazy for us and I just haven't had a whole lot of time to get on the forums. 

Everett is 5 months now...it feels like he is growing up way too fast. And in just over 2 months, my oldest baby will be 9 :shock: 

My OH is going to be starting a new job soon, so I'm looking forward to that. Hopefully he likes it and he decides to stick with it for a career. We are awful adults...I'm 25 and he's 26 and neither of us knows for sure what we want to do when we grow up :haha:

We still plan to TTC in September, but we've pretty much been NTNP since Everett was born. My cycles still haven't come back due to breastfeeding, but I'm thinking they might soon now that our little guy has started eating solids, sometimes goes 3 hours between feeds, and is mostly sleeping through the night. It's been a pretty dramatic change to when he was eating every two hours around the clock.

I hope you all are doing well! :flower: 

lilmiss - Huge congrats! :happydance: Sending you lots of sticky baby dust! :dust:

darkriver - There isn't too much that OH and I want to accomplish before having another. Mostly, getting OH settled in his new job and getting into a better routine for the family. Although, I'm considering starting an exercise program of some sort for myself. Not so much to lose weight, though. I just more want something to do for me without having to worry about kids or anything. Plus, I've had issues with my anxiety getting worse since having my little boy, so I figure exercise might be a good way to help that before I try going back on any meds.

swedengirl - I have found out the gender with all four of my kids. I've always been really happy with my decision to find out. With my first, I just really wanted to know; with my second, I wanted a little girl and was just really impatient to find out :haha:; for my third, I had originally planned on staying team yellow but I had a really strong feeling she was a girl and once my ultrasound came, I didn't have the self-control to not find out :dohh:

And with my youngest, my OH really wanted to find out and I left it up to him since Everett was his first baby. I think it was definitely the best idea because I was thinking that I was going to have a girl. So when we found out that we were having a little boy around 18 weeks, it helped me get over that little bit of gender disappointment I had. By the time my little guy was born, I was so thrilled to have another son and I am glad I got out any negative feelings before he was born.

I would eventually like to stay team yellow, but I'm not sure it's going to happen. OH and I are definitely having one more baby, but I plan on finding out for the same reasons I found out with my youngest. If our next baby is another little boy, we will probably have a third together. But if our next is a girl, I'm not sure whether or not we will. So I'm not sure if there's going to be a chance for me to stay team yellow.

kk - Double congrats to your friend! That's really awesome that you guys have been friends for so long. :)

I'll also admit I'm a tad jealous of your friend :blush: I've wanted twins for as long as I've wanted to be a mom. Having my kids running around at home hasn't scared me away from wanting twins, so I doubt anything will. lol


----------



## KalonKiki

Ashley - Hugs mama! :hugs:
I feel your pain on the sleep front. Both of mine have been sleeping like crap lately too. I really hope they grow out of this by the time September 2018 arrives. :nope:

Terah - I went ahead and added you to the TTC/NTNP list. Good luck with OH's job! :thumbup:

The house we wanted to buy is currently pending sale. :cry:
It's both a good thing and a bad thing. If we're not buying a house it means that I can concentrate on going to school and getting into a career and we can become even more financially stable and be able to TTC when I'm wanting to. Obviously it's bad because it means that we're missing out on a house that we fell in love with and felt like we could live in forever and raise our kids in. :(

On a happier news front we're officially a cloth diaper family! We finally got the rest of what we needed and I sanitized and washed my pre-loved diapers. They're currently air drying and should be ready to use tomorrow. I'm so excited! :cloud9: <3


----------



## aublake

Ah! what brand are your cloth diapers? I have been researching and beginning our stockpile for our future kiddos. My biggest thought right now is if I should buy a stash of newborn size or just use disposable until they fit in cloth. I have read several blogs about the topic and I just can't decide if newborn diapers are worth the investment.


----------



## Alleke

I'm with you, too, ladies. 

We'll be TTCing for a Feb. baby, but Jan. forward is okay. I work in education, and I want maternity leave just before summer break. 

It's our first, and we're swaying pink. 

I'm hoping all works as promised, but I'm geriatric and have thyroid problems. Ahh, well. Life will be what it will be. For the next three months, I plan to work on that pre-pregnancy checklist (e.g. :wine: ...and check ups, discussions with DH, and overall health improvement).


----------



## tverb84

Hey aidensxmomma!! Ltnc I can't believe Noah is already five months old!


----------



## Laroawan

Thought I should check in here. I am starting to have baby fever again and hoping for some good news from our doctors. We are meeting with our geneticist Monday to discuss test results and hopefully our gameplan for next pregnancy.


----------



## ashleyg

KalonKiki said:


> Ashley - Hugs mama! :hugs:
> I feel your pain on the sleep front. Both of mine have been sleeping like crap lately too. I really hope they grow out of this by the time September 2018 arrives. :nope:
> 
> Terah - I went ahead and added you to the TTC/NTNP list. Good luck with OH's job! :thumbup:
> 
> The house we wanted to buy is currently pending sale. :cry:
> It's both a good thing and a bad thing. If we're not buying a house it means that I can concentrate on going to school and getting into a career and we can become even more financially stable and be able to TTC when I'm wanting to. Obviously it's bad because it means that we're missing out on a house that we fell in love with and felt like we could live in forever and raise our kids in. :(
> 
> On a happier news front we're officially a cloth diaper family! We finally got the rest of what we needed and I sanitized and washed my pre-loved diapers. They're currently air drying and should be ready to use tomorrow. I'm so excited! :cloud9: <3

I have no idea what's up with him! I've been on some sleep training FB groups and I'm trying to re-set all of his naps and see if that will help him at night. At least you have a year and a half to prepare and hope the sleep gets better lol! I don't know what I'd do if I have two kids that suck at sleep :nope:

I'm sorry about your house :hugs: It's terrible when you fall in love with a home and then it's not available any longer! 

Have fun cloth diapering! The prints are all so cute!!


----------



## Waiting4Tmrw

Hi there! I've been lurking on all kinds of boards while my DH and I WTT. Right now we are aiming for September 2017 to start trying for our first. 

We've been married for 2 years but together for over 10 (eek! that makes me feel old!). We still have a big to-do list to finish up before then though. DH thinks it's crazy to plan these things out as much as I am. Then I told him how much daycare costs a week and he got all wide eyed- finally seeing my reasoning for a baby fund!

We relocated a few years ago and just haven't been able to develop a solid support network like we had before, especially when it comes to starting a family.


----------



## karoolia

Hey Waiting4Tmrw! Welcome!

My DH thinks I'm nuts for having a baby fund as well. I think when you are a natural planner and you stop and think about the costs, it just makes sense. 

We have been together for 11 years, but only married for 1 so I know how you feel about that too! Good luck with everything. I have picked up lost of good tips here just from reading different threads.


----------



## lou belle

Hey there ladies I'm hoping to join you :wave: :flower:

We are getting married in June and will be ttc #2 immediately after the wedding! :happydance: We're staying :yellow: again as we just loved it last time.

We have a 3 year old DD who was incredibly unplanned and we are so grateful for her. I'm actually losing my mind I'm so excited to ttc :cloud9: 

We've had ttc date set for over a year now and I was able to control myself... now however as it is coming closer I can't even think straight!! 

I'm pretty sure (no expert!) That I'm ovulating and oh dear God the urge to just throw caution to the wind and just :sex: last night was so strong :dohh: Luckily my h2b was the voice of reason there and reminded me that I probably won't fit in my wedding dress if I get pregnant :haha:

Sorry for long post I'm actually going to go crazy from waiting. Hoping to teach myself to relax and learn a few things from you all :flower:


----------



## MrsB17

.


----------



## lou belle

Best of luck with your DH getting the job MrsB! I know it's such agony trying to be patient... fingers crossed for you guys! 

We're also waiting to hear more about h2b's job.. hoping we won't have to move again...


----------



## MrsB17

-


----------



## lou belle

Ugh lol its soo frustrating not knowing how it's going to play out isn't it? Thank you :flower:


----------



## AliJo

Kalon - Been a couple of days since you said it.. Okay like four days, but wanted to say sorry the house you wanted is pending sale! I'm so afraid of that happening to me. We went and looked at one and although I like it in a lot of ways I wouldn't care if someone snagged it. There is another we're planning on looking at here soon I hope. I have a feeling I'll be upset if this one sells out from under us. It's in a really nice neighborhood and has a fenced in back yard which makes me excited.

We're also not looking for a home that we plan on staying in for a super long time. Any house we get we're going to outgrow. I just want something with enough room for the two boys at least and hopefully enough for a third child for the early years. I definitely need to get something. I'm losing my mind in this apartment!


----------



## karoolia

Kalon - I'm sorry to hear about the house :( We are 1.5 years away from buying a house, but I stalk my favourites anyway and always feel kind of sad when they sell. I can imagine how much worse it must feel when you are actually about to buy. Hopefully another one comes along soon!

AliJo - how big is your apartment? If we have a baby sometimes next winter/spring as planned we'll have a few months in our apartment with baby before being able to move to a house. I keep wondering how to manage in a smaller space. Any tips?


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome to the new ladies! :wave: :flower:
I think that I got everyone's information correct in the list in the second post on the 1st page. Please let me know if you would like to add or change anything. :D

Thank you for all of the sympathy about the house ladies! It's still pending sale and the for sale sign is still in the yard and another one I liked but is currently out of our budget was pending sale for a while and is now listed as being "for sale" again so who knows, maybe whoever is considering buying it will back out. :shrug:
We're not really impatient to buy right now, we just really wanted that particular house. We're more than happy to wait, become more financially stable, and find another house that has the potential to be just as amazing, or maybe we'll build our dream home. This at least allows me to still keep my delusional fantasy about fixing up a gorgeous Victorian that has been for sale in another town 15 minutes away for ages. :haha:

The cloth diaper brands I have currently are:

Softbums (Echo and Omni shells and both drytouch and bamboo pods)
Applecheeks (1 size 1 envelope cover)
Fuzzibunz (perfect size, mostly mediums and 1 large, not the one size)
An unbranded pocket diaper, probably from China
Thirsties (1 hook and loop large size cover)
Rumparooz (1 one size snap cover)
Blissful Booty (1 one size hook and loop pocket diaper)
Rock-a-Bums (1 one size 5 in 1 diaper)
Charlie Banana (small pocket diapers)
Happy Flute (heavy wetter All-in-1s, maybe charcoal bamboo?)
Some unbranded preemie/newborn prefolds that I just pad fold into covers or pockets since they don't fit my kids as prefolds.

So far my favorites by far are the Softbums and I also really like the Applecheeks. I'm not the biggest fan of the rest and probably won't keep them in my stash for long, just until I have enough other diapers that I need to downsize my stash. The brands I'm most interested in trying are:

GroVia
Blueberry
Bum Genius
Smart Bottoms
Best Bottoms
Rumparooz (I really want to try their other types of diapers since all I have is one cover)

For anyone wanting to try cloth I'm more than happy to help alleviate any time and stress that I can! I did so much research and convincing DH for 3 years before finally getting to do it. I'm going to start by saying that I LOVE it! I really regret not pushing DH harder on the matter after moving here and getting our own washer and dryer around DS's 1st birthday. 

1. The first step is to test your water. Find a water strip that says "general hardness" or "total hardness". Avoid the free Whirlpool strips or Water Boss as they are inaccurate. 

2. Once you determine the hardness of your water you will need to figure out a good wash routine for your diapers based on your hardness level. For example my hardness level ranges from hard to very hard depending on water temperature so I use Tide Original Power detergent and Arm and Hammer Super Washing Soda. For a small load I do cold water, line 1 Tide, and 1/2 cup of Arm and Hammer in the prewash and hot water, line 3, and 1/2 cup of Arm and Hammer in my main wash. For a medium load I do cold water, line 2 Tide, and 3/4 cup Arm and Hammer in the prewash and hot water, line 4 Tide, and 3/4 cup Arm and Hammer in the main wash. I recommend visiting Fluff Love University's website to learn more about how to do your diaper laundry with your type of machine. I also recommend line/air drying your diapers as they will last a lot longer than if you put them in the dryer.

3. You will need to test your water for iron hardness. The easiest way to do this is by getting a cup, putting a tiny splash of sanitizing bleach in it, and then filling it with cold water. Then put an old white sock in it and let it sit for 15 minutes. Then pull the sock out. If it's still white then it's okay for you to use bleach when needed but if the sock turns orange that means that your water is iron hard and you won't be able to use bleach. There are a few alternatives to bleach on the Fluff Love University site but I only recommend using them if your water is iron hard making it impossible for you to use bleach. There are several reasons you may need to use bleach on your diapers: If you buy used diapers you will need to sanitize them, if your baby gets a yeast rash, or if they develop mold.

4. I recommend buying 1-3 diapers from several different brands each and several different types of diapers (covers and prefolds, All-in-1s, All-in-2s, pockets, ect for example) each so that you can test them out and see which kinds and brands work best for you and your family. When buying used diapers always buy with caution, ask the seller for lots of details such as the condition of the PUL, back and legs elastics, velcro, any stains, holes, tears, ect and ask for pictures of the outside, the inside, and the PUL if you can. Always pay for used diapers through PayPal so that if the diaper comes to you in worse condition than described and sold to you for you can dispute it and either get a full or partial refund.

5. I recommend doing diaper laundry anywhere from every 2-4 days. Going any shorter can mean that you don't have enough dirty diapers to wash properly in even a small load (your wash load should look like a stew) and going any longer than that can cause issues such as ammonia smell or mold or cause your diapers to stain. 

6. Everyone will tell you that they aren't necessary but trust me you are going to want a diaper sprayer. I'm desperate to get one, dunk and swish is so disgusting and the only thing I don't like about cloth diapering right now. You can do this cheaply by looking up how to build one yourself from parts at a home improvement store such as Home Depot or Lowe's for example. I also recommend getting a Spray Pal sprayer shield or a Diaper Dawgs spray collar to keep the sprayer localized to your diaper or you're likely going to end up with a mess everywhere, and that mess will include poop. :sick:

7. If you want to do cloth wipes I recommend doing the "dry" method over the "wet" method. There are lots of solution recipes online but I'm going to just be using water and a squirt of baby soap in my spray bottle as I've heard of people doing that and it seems to be the most cost effective and easiest way. Just put dry wipes (such as flannel or baby wash cloths for example) inside of a wipe dispenser and spray them wet with a spray bottle of your chosen solution recipe as needed.

8. You will thank yourself later if you have any pocket diapers you use stuffed ahead of time. I stuff mine as soon as they're all done drying on the rack or line before I put them away.

9. Have at least 2-3 pail liners and a good diaper pail. The Diaper Dekor is a popular choice but metal foot pedal trash cans work too. Also have a variety of wet bags and wet/dry bags.

10. Get yourself a decent sized diaper bag. I highly recommend Ju-Ju-Be diaper bags but anything labeled as a "weekender" bag from any other brand such as Vera Bradley, JJ Cole, or Petunia Picklebottom will work as well. From Ju-Ju-Be I recommend either a BFF (for single children in cloth diapers only, it's not really big enough for multiple children in cloth), a Be Prepared (this bag is amazing but bare in mind that it is heavy), a Super Be (my personal favorite for my 2 in cloth as it's big but light and can easily be organized with small bags/containers inside for your things), or the Be Right Back (a backpack style diaper back).

11. Not every diaper is suitable for nighttime. I highly recommend GroVia O.N.Es or fitted diapers with a cover (preferably wool or fleece instead of PUL though fleece is easier to care for than wool).

I can't think of any other cloth diapering advice but feel free to ask me anything if something else comes up!


----------



## AliJo

Karoo - My apartment is a 2 bedroom with little storage. When we first moved here DS1 was about 6 months. When they're little it really isn't that bad because they don't need much. How big is your place? I would think about what you want and make a list. Then decide what is most important and what can wait. Like a high chair can wait because they don't start solids till 4-6 months. If you were still there you could always get a space saver one. They also have swings that take up less space than others. Space became more of a problem when DS1 started getting bulky toys.


----------



## AliJo

Kalon - Thanks for the cloth diaper information! I will definitely save it. I do want to try cloth but we don't have our own washer and dryer.. but soon hopefully!! DH was actually the one to mention it when I was pregnant with DS1, so I know he's on board!


----------



## KalonKiki

I know what you mean, AliJo! For almost the entire 1st year of DS's life we were living in a 2 bedroom apartment likely similar to yours and didn't have our own washer or dryer either. I've been wanting to cloth diaper ever since I was pregnant with DS, before I even found out what gender I was having, but DH always shot me down. Obviously it was a decision we had to make together so I would give up on it for a while and bring it up again, rinse and repeat, and then finally after I discovered Softbums during a time when DH was starting to become more concerned with the environment than normal I FINALLY convinced him to make the switch. DD was 3 months old when this happened I think, it's taken us a while to build our stash because we just didn't have the upfront cash that was necessary at the time.

karoolia - Like AliJo said space isn't as much of a concern until they're older. We did just fine with DS in a small apartment for almost a year before moving into a 3 bedroom rental home, which we still live in. There's no way I could have had 2 or more children in that apartment though. I definitely recommend a space saver highchair. We've been using the same one since DS was being introduced to solids and we still love it.


----------



## MrsB17

KalonKiki- thank you SO much for all that cloth diaper info! I've just saved it. The list of cloth diaper brands is also fantastic. I've had a look around and it all looked a bit daunting so having a list of brands to look at is really helpful.


----------



## karoolia

Thanks for the tips ladies! 

We're in a two bedroom right now. Space-wise it isn't too bad and we have already planned how to rearrange the second bedroom for a baby, but we have very little storage space. 

We will definitely be moving July 1st 2018 though after DH finishes residency and starts his real doctor job. So even if we get pregnant right away baby would only be 6-7 months when we move. I'm hoping that is manageable. We definitely don't have enough space for a toddler to crawl around. 

Kalon - you are a cloth diaper expert! I am very impressed by the detail you gave. I have never given cloth diapering much thought other than to think I would find it difficult. I feel much better informed to actually consider my options now when the time comes.


----------



## KalonKiki

You're very welcome ladies! :flower:

I actually forgot to mention a few things though so I'll list them here:

12. You will need to prep your diapers and inserts/pods before using them if you buy them brand new. Each brand will have their own prepping instructions so make sure to look them up. This just involves washing your diapers and for PUL putting it in the dryer on high heat for a short period of time to seal the PUL. I'm not sure about other brands but I know that for my Softbums the regular bamboo pods need to be washed in hot water 5-10 times before they become fully absorbent. However they just came out with an amazing no prep bamboo pod that only needs to be washed once before use, yay! You can also look up how to prep your diapers on Fluff Love University. :yipee:

13. Fleece liners are your friend. They will provide a barrier if you need to use a non-safe cloth diaper cream (I recommend getting a cloth safe diaper cream though. Here is a good list of creams that are cloth safe: https://www.fluffloveuniversity.com/learn-about-cloth-diapers/diaper-creams-and-cloth-diapers/). They will also help make poop clean-up easier and they will help keep your baby's bottom feeling dry if they have a wetness sensitivity. EBF poop does not need to be rinsed off before washing but it can help with the smell in your pail and prevent stains if you rinse it anyway. You can buy fleece liners or make your own out of a blanket or yard of fabric. If you make your own they do not need to be sewn as fleece doesn't fray. I recommend either microfleece or polar/anti-pill fleece.

14. Other than B/S/T (buy, sell, trade) groups on Facebook my favorite online stores to get cloth diapers are Kelly's Closet, Nicki's Diapers, and Lil Tulips. You can also look it up online and see if there is a brick and mortar store that sells cloth diapers near you (the nearest to me is at least 2 hours away :cry:). Kelly's Closet and Nicki's Diapers both have a reward point system, every dollar you spend earns you 1 reward point and you can spend your points on things such as a free diaper. These are of course American based online stores so may not be an option for ladies outside of the US.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks for all the info on cloth diapering Keely! 

I am so in love with the idea, but we currently live in an apartment. There's 8 units in our building and only 1 washer and one dryer. :growlmad: So every week or two, we have to drag everything to the laundromat. It sucks and there's just no way I'd be able to get to the laundromat often enough to really make cloth a good option. Im hoping by the tine we have our next baby, we will be in a different place with our own washer/druer.

Right now we are living in a 3 bedroom upper apartment. It was fine before Everett was born, but now it feels so cramped. I really want to move somewhere bigger, but that's not an option quite yet. :nope: I think the worst part of it is that we don't have a yard at all. I really want a place for my big kids to play but if they want to go outside, we have to go to the park. Also, I feel really bad for my downstairs neighbor. Not only does he have to listen to my big kids running around, but now Everett has a jumper and likes to jump and kick the floor. :dohh:


----------



## mandaa1220

Hi all! I'm going to start TTC #2 in late June/ early July! Swaying pink through diet, testing ph levels, etc. I won't be going Too crazy to sway, but definitely want to try :)


----------



## tverb84

My brother and sil use a ciao high chair for Roxy that folds up and they can pretty much use it anywhere! My mom bought it last summer for Roxy's first birthday at babies r us.


----------



## Alleke

Thank you for all of the cloth diapering info! I would love to do it, but I live outside the US, and I'm afraid that it will be hard to find things. How much difference is there between the brands? Are they more or less equivalent or is there a big difference between how much you like the brands? I looked through a few baby stores, just to see what there is. Most of the items available are from brands I've never heard of. I looked online and found some to be European. I'll probably be having some friends and family bring things when they visit, but of course it's far easier to just buy what's available here.


----------



## mandaa1220

Alleke said:


> Thank you for all of the cloth diapering info! I would love to do it, but I live outside the US, and I'm afraid that it will be hard to find things. How much difference is there between the brands? Are they more or less equivalent or is there a big difference between how much you like the brands? I looked through a few baby stores, just to see what there is. Most of the items available are from brands I've never heard of. I looked online and found some to be European. I'll probably be having some friends and family bring things when they visit, but of course it's far easier to just buy what's available here.

Before my son was potty trained, we cloth diapered. We used mostly alvas from alvababy.com which is a Chinese based site. They're super inexpensive and cute!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Mandaa! :wave: :flower:
I'll put you on the list as soon as my DH is done with the computer. I hate trying to edit the list on my phone. :dohh:

Alleke there should be at least a few stores or brands available where you live or ones that would at least be able to ship internationally to you. I have a friend from India that's currently living in France that uses Softbums. I can ask her how she got them.


----------



## KalonKiki

Also Mandaa for your sway I highly recommend using RepHresh instead of changing your diet. It's much more effective and worked for me last time. :thumbup:


----------



## Alleke

Thanks for your ideas! I'll do some more looking around before I make any decisions. I'm glad to her your ideas and suggestions!


----------



## mandaa1220

KalonKiki said:


> Also Mandaa for your sway I highly recommend using RepHresh instead of changing your diet. It's much more effective and worked for me last time. :thumbup:

Do you just buy rephresh and use when specifically?


----------



## KalonKiki

mandaa1220 said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Also Mandaa for your sway I highly recommend using RepHresh instead of changing your diet. It's much more effective and worked for me last time. :thumbup:
> 
> Do you just buy rephresh and use when specifically?Click to expand...

Yep, I just bought it from Walmart over in the feminine products and started using it as soon as AF ended and stopped using it after I O'd. I used it exactly as the directions in the box suggest.


----------



## blauren

My husband comes home from deployment Fall 2017 and then we are off to Japan for the next few years. We married last June and I got off my birth control last August. I've been charting my BBT's and plan on using that method as a form of birth control until we start TTC early next year. I'm so excited and also terrified! We'll be in a different country without friends and family and the thought of experiencing pregnancy for the first time overseas is scary but I'm excited! :cry::happydance:


----------



## swedengirl

Hey Blauren!

Although a slightly different situation- I moved abroad to be with my fiance and I get nervous about having a baby away from home. I love where we live now, and feel very comfortable here and I have no experience of giving birth/pregnant before so not sure why I find it nerve wracking. I think it is maybe you pick up info growing up on how giving birth/being pregnant works in your country so it seems a bit more daunting being away from where you grew up. That is even with me being where I am for over 5 years and calling it "home".


----------



## darkriver

Hi everyone, I am afraid I will be leaving this group. I have to wait another few years due to personal things. Lots of baby dust to you all. x


----------



## blauren

Have you researched births in your area or have any friends there to guide you? The thought is daunting and I'm a little nervous but I know that there are a lot of groups and support available when the time comes for us. When do you guys plan on trying?


----------



## swedengirl

Yes I have researched it and know more about what to expect. Luckily have some good friends to help guide me through it all as it seems a bit more complicated. Although still a little nervous as it is completely different from where I grew up (UK)- for example you only have one scan at 18 weeks, where as I think you have around 3 throughout your whole pregnancy in the UK...

We will start trying from the 1st of March! So not long now!


----------



## blauren

Yay!! That's so exciting!!! I wish you lots of baby dust! 

I feel you on the scan part. Apparently they don't do as many in the military from what I hear, and they don't see you until your second trimester. I could be wrong, but a friend of mine is going through it right now and she was not happy about it. That's so exciting you're trying so soon!


----------



## karoolia

blauren - I'm right there with you. My husband and I are from Atlantic Canada, but moved to Iowa (mid-west USA) about a year ago, just after our wedding. We are planning to start trying soon and it is definitely scary being away from family and friends and in a different health care system. 

Like swedengirl said, research what is common in your area and don't be afraid to ask questions. If you can try to find some local friends who can give you advice. It isn't the same as having your lifelong friends there for support, but it is definitely valuable to have someone local to talk to.


----------



## swedengirl

Thanks blauren- I am really hoping it happens quickly!


----------



## blauren

Karoolia welcome to the States! What a time to be here, huh? :( I'm not sure what kind of birth plan you have in mind, but I know the c-section rate is high here. I've had a good chunk of friends have home births or deliver at a birthing center and they all have had positive experiences. I've had friends who delivered at hospitals via cesarean and vaginal. Some have had positive experiences and some haven't. Do your research! I've never been pregnant so I can't put in my two cents.


----------



## KalonKiki

blauren - Welcome to the group hun! :wave: :flower:
I put you under January 2018 since you said you'd be TTC early next year. Please let me know if anything changes. :D
Hugs! I can't imagine being so far away from family and friends but I'm sure that Japan will be amazing. :hugs: <3

darkriver - We're sorry to see you go hun. :hugs:
I put you under the Unknown Date portion of the list. Please let me know if anything changes.


----------



## karoolia

Thanks blauren! I definitely miss Canada, but we are in a very friendly city so we're happy here. My husband is actually here doing his medical residency in Family Medicine and he complains all the time about how there are too many c-sections. I haven't looked up any actual stats though. I imagine I'll be giving birth in a hospital. I don't know of any birthing centers around here and I don't think I'm brave enough for a home birth. The nice thing about having a doctor husband is that he knows which doctors to go to and which to avoid so at least I know the best one in town when the time comes!


----------



## mandaa1220

Csection rates in America are wicked high. I delivered my first in a birth center with a midwife and my next I'll be going for a homebirth.


----------



## mandaa1220

double post


----------



## tverb84

Last night I found out a friend of mine that I met in the EA program is expecting her third child in September!!! :happydance: I'm excited for her and her family!


----------



## AliJo

Tara - That's exciting! Congratulations to her! The baby train never slows down it seems! I have a cousin due in March and then my best friend from Michigan is expecting her second! 

The US is really bad at being way too medically involved in pregnancy. Everything they do has a time and place, but they over do a lot of it. Some of these are reasons why c-sections rates are so high over here. I had both of mine in a hospital and thankfully things went well. My second was with the midwife and if I could have her do my third I could, but I doubt they'll do it that way. You get whoever is on call there.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats to her, Tara! :happydance:
September is a great time to have a baby. :winkwink:

Part of me wants to go for a home birth next time, everyone makes it seem so glamorous. I'm scared to do it though because I had complications with both DS and DD. I also tested GBS positive both times and I'm not sure how that works out with home birth. Also the midwives around here are sketchy, DH's grandma's neighbor (in a town 30 minutes from here) lost her 1st baby attempting a home birth with a local midwife. I also have a good relationship of trust built with the OB here in town (he took care of me during pregnancy with DD and delivered her). I will probably just try to go without pitocin or an epidural next time but still do a hospital birth with the local OB.


----------



## swedengirl

Hey all! I just wanted to say that due to a shortage of condoms in our household this weekend, and only 9 days left of WTT, we decided to move up our TTC date to yesterday :haha:

I am also due to ovulate today so will be joining the TTC and TWW boards.

Although not been on here long it has been so lovely to chat with you all and thanks for all your tips and advice :hugs:

I am also just wondering what the routine is here? Do you normally come back and update if you conceive? As I noticed you are not meant to post BFP in this thread?


----------



## blauren

That is so exciting!!! I don't know what the rules are but it would be awesome to be updated. Congratulations and lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## swedengirl

blauren said:


> That is so exciting!!! I don't know what the rules are but it would be awesome to be updated. Congratulations and lots of baby dust to you!

Thanks blauren! I'll keep you updated via PM if the rules say no updates!


----------



## Laroawan

I am thinking about going off bcp this month to prepare for ttc in June. Figure this gives my body some time to self regulate and I can figure out my natural cycle again. Might try temping again just to make sure everything is still working properly.


----------



## Alleke

swedengirl said:


> Hey all! I just wanted to say that due to a shortage of condoms in our household this weekend, and only 9 days left of WTT, we decided to move up our TTC date to yesterday :haha:

I love it! Please share your outcome with me, as well... here, there, or anywhere!


----------



## aidensxmomma

darkriver - I'm sorry you have to wait longer :hugs:

Tara - Congrats to your friend! 

swedengirl - Congrats on moving up your TTC date! :happydance: Please keep us updated! I am pretty sure that you can't post BFP announcements in a new post in the WTT section, but within this specific post you can without breaking the rules. 

Larowan - I think going off birth control and having a few months for your cycle to regulate and for you to get familiar with it is a good idea. 

I like the idea of a homebirth, but I don't think I'd actually be able to do it. I like being in the hospital just in case there's complications. There were with Everett, so I'm not confident there wouldn't be with future babies. Plus, I've been GBS positive in half of my pregnancies, so there's a chance I'll have it again. The thing I don't like about having hospital births, though, is that you have to stay for a couple days after. I got lucky after having my third - they let me leave 26 hours after she was born and it was incredible. I felt so much better being able to rest at home. I really like the OBGYN I have now, although I've had some bad ones in the past. One thing I'm considering for next time around is having a midwife-led hospital birth. There's a few on the staff at my OBGYN's office and I met one after I had Everett, she was really nice and laid-back, so I might see her for my next pregnancy.

I still haven't gotten my cycles back yet and I'm starting to get a little antsy. I want to be able to try now! :brat: :haha: I really hate not knowing what's going on with my cycles, though. After spending so much time figuring them out while we were TTC, it's weird and frustrating to go back to not having a clue.


----------



## swedengirl

Ok I'll update on here unless I hear otherwise not to! Thanks for all your nice posts- it's nice to tell people who understand how exciting it is! I'll be the first in my friendship group to have kids so they are all a bit in an enjoying life without kids stage- so wouldn't get the excitement so decided I won't tell them until I hopefully get my BFP!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Swedengirl i think part of the fun is updating the thread post if you get a bfp... i love it when people get their bfps and share  good luck.


----------



## MrsB17

I need to catch up on posts in here!

AF showed up for me today, exactly two weeks since I got a positive OPK woo. Never used them before so I feel pleased that I timed that right. We'll see though! I'm going to start charting from tomorrow morning and will use OPKs again this month.

Hope you're all ok.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Can anyone see this squinter?


----------



## swedengirl

wantingbubba7 said:


> Can anyone see this squinter?
> View attachment 987491

I think I see something!!! Fx it gets darker!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

wantingbubba7 said:


> Can anyone see this squinter?
> View attachment 987491

Something seems to be catching my eye! It's hard to tell for sure with my laptop, though. I hope it gets darker for you! Good luck!


----------



## MrsB17

I do definitely see something but hard to tell if it's pink. Test again!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Todays test.. do you think its darker?
 



Attached Files:







20170222_055733.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## swedengirl

I can definitely see something catching my eye- but not 100% sure it is darker... 

But I am also rubbish at this! When I look at other ones they look completely white to me but people are saying Congrats!


----------



## LabRatPack

Hey ladies! Congrats on your WTT journey <3 

This is my first time posting in any threads but I'm definitely looking for some confidants to share these WTT thoughts with as hubby and I recently postponed our TTC until Aug/Sept 2018 and he's not much for chatting about it regularly until the time comes. I'm thrilled with waiting and can't wait until we start but trying to stay distracted and hear everyone's good news until then :) 

We are a house divided as far as the gender goes. Typical...I'm hoping for a girl, he's hoping for a boy. We'll see!


----------



## LabRatPack

Laroawan said:


> I am thinking about going off bcp this month to prepare for ttc in June. Figure this gives my body some time to self regulate and I can figure out my natural cycle again. Might try temping again just to make sure everything is still working properly.

Would you keep us updated on how this goes? We've been NTNP for about a year now and recently decided to purposefully postpone things for another year and a half so I'm going on the pill until then. I originally went off to try and regulate things (irregularity being the reason I went on to begin with) but things seem much more consistent now and I'm expecting a smoother experience this time around.

How long have you been on the bcp?


----------



## MrsB17

wantingbubba7- I can definitely see it but not sure if it's getting darker (I'm also rubbish at this though so wouldn't take my word for it!) Good luck!

LabRatPack- Welcome!!


----------



## KalonKiki

swedengirl - Congrats on TTC! I've moved you to the TTC/NTNP section of our list. Please keep us updated, I have special spots on the member list for those that apply to TTC/NTNP, Expecting, Babies Born, and Angels Remembered. :D

wantingbubba7 - I see a squinter! It doesn't look darker than the one from the day before but that's completely normal. It usually takes 2 or 3 days to see a darker line on a test. FXed this is a true :bfp: for you with a sticky bean! :happydance:

My DS is finally potty training! He still wears a diaper at night and he has yet to go #2 in the potty but he's doing great with #1, he's only had a few pee accidents in his training pants so far. My DD also had a few new teeth coming in finally. Our tax returns posted today too! :yipee:


----------



## swedengirl

Thanks Kalonkiki! 

Glad it is OK to keep you all updated- feel a special bond to you girls now!

Great that you are on to potting training and it is off to a good start. And woo to tax returns! I have heard they are not fun in the US.

Just wondering if any of you have experienced a metal taste from taking prenatals? I noticed a couple of weeks ago that I got this horrible metal/bitter taste soon after taking them. I have switched to folic acid only and it has disappeared but obviously now worried that I should be taking more and if I should go back on them!


----------



## KalonKiki

LabRatPack - Hello and welcome hun! I added you to the list under August 2018. Please let me know if anything needs to be added or changed at any point. :wave: :flower:
We'll be TTC around the same time. My plan for now is to TTC in September 2018 but it's going to depend on a few things.

swedengirl - Thank you!
You can always try gummy prenatals. I have to take them when pregnant because I get so sick I can't keep the normal prenatals down. I would definitely take a prenatal of some kind though, folic acid will be beneficial to baby when you fall pregnant but you need the vitamins that come from a prenatal.


----------



## swedengirl

The problem is I have no problem with the actual taste of the prenatals- I just think maybe it is too much iron or something in my system which is leading to a metal taste?

As it is not the taste directly- just after a few hours.....


----------



## AliJo

Kalon - That's awesome that your son is starting to take to potty training! I know DS1 is definitely not ready. He shows a lot of signs of being ready, but not enough for me to feel it's the right time. 

Woot on tax returns! We didn't get as much as last year since I was in school and not working. Now we make too much! I mean, I guess making more money is good, but still! 

Sweden - You could still try a different brand or type or switch to taking them at night so when you get the metallic taste you'll be sleeping through all or most of it. 

Wanting - I didn't see anything on the first one, then on the second one I saw a squinter on my phone, but not on the computer. I just double checked and I definitely see a squinter on my phone! Fingers crossed it gets darker!


Going to look at some more houses tomorrow. I don't feel any of them are going to feel right. The one I have the most hopes for bothers me a little because it's just a house away from the major road running through town.


----------



## Jasy

Hi there!

My OH and I are planning to start TTC in Feb of 2018! (Less than 1 year away, eek!) We had a "scare" within the last year and I found myself hoping to be pregnant afterall! After some careful planning and talking, we decided it'd be best to wait a little while longer.

Hoping to have baby #2 arrive late 2018!


----------



## blauren

Welcome to the group, Jasy! My DH and I are planning on ttc somewhere between Dec-Feb. How exciting!


----------



## autumnal

Hey ladies. We're planning to start trying for #2 this fall after our first turns 1! I have baby fever like crazy, I love being a mom and miss the pregnancy and newborn days already. But I know it'd be better to wait a little while! I'm hoping for another boy as I'd love him to have a little brother :)


----------



## Jasy

Blauren, that is very exciting!! Hopes for a boy or girl? & thank you!

Autumnal, I think 2 boys would be a blast! Especially close in age.

I've had mild baby fever on and off since our son was around 2 years old (and he's about to be 5 next month!) So I'm really excited about setting a date and making the decision to make this happen soon-ish!


----------



## autumnal

That is so exciting Jasy!!! 
Baby fever is soo hard to ignore. I feel like a crazy person.


----------



## autumnal

Well I have been having some cramps and did an opk and it wasn't positive but there was something on it. Promising!!! (I'm nursing and they were blank before).


----------



## MrsB17

-


----------



## karoolia

I guess we are officially TTC now that it is March. Gotta wait for AF though. We sort of didn't try, didn't prevent last month, but now I am going to track everything a little closer and aim for a baby, exciting!


----------



## MrsB17

karoolia said:


> I guess we are officially TTC now that it is March. Gotta wait for AF though. We sort of didn't try, didn't prevent last month, but now I am going to track everything a little closer and aim for a baby, exciting!

Yay exciting! Good luck!!


----------



## Alleke

I've been lurking a while, but still around.

AF is arriving, and I have cramps. I have been rethinking my ability to have a drug-free birth, if this is supposed to what it feels like in the beginning of labor. :nope:

DH asked if we can try this cycle. I said no. :nope: Perhaps next cycle we'll do a half-try. After that, another half-try... and then it's on to full-fledged, I'm ready, knock-me-up :sex:


----------



## KalonKiki

:bunny::dust:*~*TTC/NTNP List*~*:dust::bunny:


_**March 2017**_

_*karoolia*_ - Baby #1

*swedengirl* - Baby #1

*wantingbubba7* - Baby #2, NTNP, TTC (IVF) in June 2017

*aidensxmomma (Terah)* - Baby #5 (Baby #2 with OH), NTNP, TTC in September 2017

It's your month ladies! Best of luck and lots of baby dust! I hope that your TTC journeys are short and sweet. :happydance: :sex: :spermy: :dust:

Hello and welcome to the new ladies! I'll add you to the list after I type this message. :wave: :flower:

Sorry it's been a few days! Things have been pretty busy over here. DS is still potty training. He's pretty good about going pee in the potty but won't go poop yet. :wacko:
DD's birthday was yesterday. I can't believe that my baby is 1 year old already! :cry: :cake: :cloud9: <3
She's soooo close to walking but just isn't quite there yet.

I hope that all of you are doing okay. Exciting that some of you are taking OPKs to practice! :D


----------



## AliJo

Kalon - Aww! I love those first steps! Happy belated Birthday to your DD! My oldest is younger than your son, but I keep hoping he'll take interest soon. Today he decided he didn't want me to put his diaper on so I didn't fight him and let him run around without haha.. he kept sitting on his potty and the regular one, but never did anything. He eventually brought a diaper to me. No accidents on the floor at least. 

Best of luck to those starting to try!


----------



## karoolia

Thanks Kalon!! This is an exciting time - first month TTC!

Happy Birthday to your DD! I've been super busy too lately. I'll have to try to check in more regularly.


----------



## KalonKiki

AliJo said:


> Kalon - Aww! I love those first steps! Happy belated Birthday to your DD! My oldest is younger than your son, but I keep hoping he'll take interest soon. Today he decided he didn't want me to put his diaper on so I didn't fight him and let him run around without haha.. he kept sitting on his potty and the regular one, but never did anything. He eventually brought a diaper to me. No accidents on the floor at least.
> 
> Best of luck to those starting to try!

That was when I knew DS was ready! He asked for a diaper after running around bare bottom for a while so I took him to the potty and he went. I'd say your big boy is probably ready to start. Tomorrow I'd go bare bottom with him again and when he asks for a diaper take him to sit on the potty and see if he goes. :D

karoolia - Thank you! She had a great birthday. :cloud9: <3
Good luck on your first month TTC! I fell straight away with my other 2, hopefully you'll be as lucky. :happydance: :dust:


----------



## MrsB17

Good luck to those who are starting to TTC this month!


----------



## swedengirl

Just wanted an update! No luck in my last minute TTC month. AF arrived but here is to March! 

Hoping you waiting ladies are doing OK and good luck to those who begin trying this month!


----------



## AliJo

Sweden - Good luck! I'll be keeping my eyes open for updates! 

Kalon - Didn't even think to try that! I will definitely try. DH doesn't like him running naked because he doesn't want a mess. I don't care too much.. I'm not as worried about it. Not like I haven't cleaned up a mess before! He had a slight accident on the floor only because he tripped and hurt himself and when he was coming to me for comfort he leaked a little. He was concerned that he did.


----------



## MrsB17

swedengirl- sorry AF arrived but good luck for March, hopefully you're out of TTC and in to tri1 really quickly!

I got a maybe positive OPK yesterday morning. I tested again later in the day and got a definite positive, the test line was darker than the control. I just tested again and negative. My wee was diluted I think so I'll test again later today but I think I got my surge yesterday. I had lots of EWCM yesterday and this morning though. I'm really excited about the positive OPK! I can't wait to start trying...


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck to those starting to try this month!!


----------



## karoolia

Thanks to all the love ladies! As one of the people TTC this month, it means a lot. 

Swedengirl, I have been stalking the TWW section and saw your news, I'm sorry about AF, I bet March was just meant to be your month anyway, here's to lots of luck this round!


----------



## swedengirl

I am hoping March is the month it was meant to be too! Hopefully it is our month Karoolia and the other March waiters!


----------



## karoolia

Thanks, I can't wait! I'm just sitting here waiting for AF to show so I can start this cycle. Should be here today or tomorrow. Also trying not to get my hopes up for a surprise early BFP. 

It looks like your cycle lines up with the start of the month a little more than mine. I feel like that makes more sense, even though it obviously doesn't matter. Good luck!


----------



## KalonKiki

AliJo - I have no carpet in my house so that makes me care a lot less about accidents, lol. I also put towels down on the couch and kitchen chair where he sits. So far we haven't had any accidents outside of the training pants though.

swedengirl - Sorry about AF! :hugs:
Best of luck this cycle, lots of baby dust! :dust:

MrsB17 - Exciting about the positive OPK and EWCM! Hopefully you're getting a good feel for your cycles in preparation for TTC. :happydance:
I'm pretty certain I'm about to ovulate. I've been getting tons of EWCM and an increased sex drive, my big fertility signs. This is also right on track for when I should be according to my calendar. I'm not thrilled that I've been having longer cycles than normal (one 34 day and two 32 day so far since DD compared to my normal 28 day) but at least my cycles aren't all over the place like they were after DS until 4 months after he weaned and at least it appears that I am ovulating. I'm relieved that so far it appears that I'm at least going to have a normal LP this cycle as last cycle my LP was only about 5 or 6 days. I'm positive it was due to breastfeeding hormones, that's not normal for me and it's the first time I've ever recorded/realized it happening to me.


----------



## karoolia

Well ladies, I seem to have accidentally skipped the TTC phase. We didn't prevent this last cycle because a) it was literally my first cycle off BCP in 9 years and b) we were away on a zero privacy family trip that spanned over my predicted ovulation day. Looking at my chart though I think I ovulated right after we returned home instead. 

Anyway, end of the story is that I now have a surprise BFP! I haven't told DH yet. He has been sick all week so I want to tell him when he is feeling well enough to enjoy the surprise. We both agreed we were comfortable with an early BFP if it happened, but he thought I was crazy for thinking it was even a possibility. He thought we would be lucky if we got a positive in March as planned.


----------



## AliJo

Karoolia - Congratulations!!! How do you plan to tell him??

Kalon - The house we might be getting doesn't have much carpet so that will be a bonus when it comes to potty training.


----------



## karoolia

AliJo - Thanks! I'm not really sure. I'd love to do something special, but I don't think I can hold off telling long enough to really plan anything too crazy. Maybe I'll pick up some of his favorite cupcakes from our local cupcake place (they are amazing!) and tell him we are celebrating and make him guess what it is about.


----------



## AliJo

You could give him the cupcakes and tell him you're celebrating then tell him just a minute you'll get him a drink and bring out a drink in a bottle lol


----------



## karoolia

That's a really cute idea! And I still get cupcakes. Let's face it, I'm the one who wants an excuse for cupcakes haha.


----------



## KalonKiki

karoolia - Congrats on your :bfp:! :dance:
I'll add you to the expecting members list. Please let me know when you have a due date. FXed for a H&H 9 months for you and a healthy bub! :D

AliJo - That's definitely a plus with a new house! :thumbup:

I wasn't feeling super broody before, I just knew that I wanted another one. Now that DD is officially a toddler the broody bug has hit big time! It's going to be hard waiting another year and a half but I know that it will be worth it and it will go by more quickly than it feels like it will right now. :wacko: :coffee:
I think I'll feel a little less crazy once we get down to the 1 year mark and below. Last time it felt so much closer and I felt more relaxed about it when we only had months left instead of over a year.


----------



## swedengirl

Karoolia CONGRATS! Wooo! Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Congratulations kargoolia  so exciting... have fun telling your husband. x


----------



## karoolia

Thanks so much everyone! My poor DH spent most of the night on the couch because he was coughing so much the bed was shaking. I want to tell him today though, he's been pretty good during the day so I think he'll be able to enjoy the news without a coughing fit ensuing. 

MrsB - Congrats on the positive OPK! That's great news. You'll be feeling very comfortable with your cycle and tracking by the time you get back from your honeymoon! 

Kalon - I think everything goes by quicker once you hit the 1 year mark - finishing school, wedding countdown, moving, etc. Good luck with the wait!


----------



## Alleke

Congrats, Karoolia! I love hearing this kind of story!

I want the story of the reveal, too!


----------



## aidensxmomma

karoolia - Congrats on your :bfp: :happydance: I'm excited to hear about the reveal to your DH!

Keely - That's awesome that your DS is doing well with potty training! Honestly, my DS1 wasn't potty trained until right before he turned 4 :blush: On the plus side, it was super easy at that point - he was fully potty trained in like 2 days and hasn't had an accident since.

I'm super broody and so right now, the six months until Everett turns 1 feels like forever. I don't think I'd feel quite as anxious about it if my cycles had started again. But they haven't and it's stressing me out. I'm trying hard to be patient, though.

DH and I are going to be moving, soon. At this point, we're not really sure where we are moving. We're going to try to move back to our hometown to be closer to our families, but rentals up there are few and far between. We're looking at buying a house, but we can't currently get a mortgage for it - DH and I have essentially no credit. We're hoping the owner of the home will be willing to do a land contract/rent-to-own option for a couple years so that we can build enough credit to qualify for the mortgage we need. Unfortunately, the owner is out of the country for the month, so it's hard to get to talk to him and get anything figured out. We won't really know until he's back in the States. If that falls through, I'm not sure what our next steps are going to be. I really hate all this uncertainty. I understand it could really pay off but I'm way too much of a control freak to have big stuff like this not planned out. Either way, I'm really excited to move.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## aublake

Congratulations Karoolia! Please update and let us know how your husband reacted! I always cry when I see/hear about husband reactions. 

I am on the list for May, but we are officially NTNP! I finished my last pack of bcp in January, and we decided neither of us would be upset to get pregnant a little early. If it hasn't happened by May, then I will begin temping, charting, and using fertility aids to try to increase our chances.


----------



## karoolia

I told him yesterday. I went out to get some ingredients for a sauce I was making and stopped by the cupcake place. After lunch I said we should have the cupcakes. He was kind of confused because we normally would only have treats after dinner.

So this part is a little silly, but I hid a positive digital pregnancy test in my bra. I told him I had a surprise for him in my shirt. He was very confused, but reached in and pulled it out. He was totally shocked. He said, "you can't be pregnant you tested last weekend and it was negative. I've been too sick for BD'ing this week, how can it be positive?" I calmly explained to him that he was a doctor and knew exactly how that could be! haha 

After he thought for a few minutes and got over the initial shock he was very excited, then proceeded to cough for 5 minutes haha. He is still a little surprised since he really didn't think it would happen so quickly. Today he congratulated me on a successful first day or pregnancy. I said, I have been pregnant for a few weeks now. Again he paused for a second and said "right, but it has only been real to me for one day". His reactions have been keeping me laughing.


----------



## swedengirl

So cute!!

So happy for you both!!


----------



## MrsB17

Karoolia- oh my gosh!!!! Congratulations! So fast. Ah that's so cute!


----------



## MrsB17

-


----------



## karoolia

Ah, MrsB I'm sorry the job situation hasn't worked out yet. My DH won't be starting his post training job until summer/fall 2018, but we're in the midst of waiting for the right opportunity to be available (a lot of docs around here sign on a year or so early) so I know the feeling. This medical journey is frustrating. 

Thanks for all the love everyone! I have to admit I am terrified now. I never realized how nerve-wracking early pregnancy can be.


----------



## MrsB17

-


----------



## aidensxmomma

Karoolia - I think it's pretty normal to be terrified in early pregnancy. When I got pregnant with my youngest, I was terrified for all the "normal" reasons and then on top of that, I had many, many thoughts of "omg, are we really ready for this?" "A baby is going to change things so much" "what did we do?!?" :haha: Take note that DH and I tried for a year and Everett was 110% planned. 

MrsB - Sorry that your DH's job situation isn't working how you'd like right now. :hugs: I hope things are able to get sorted soon.


----------



## KailaB24

KalonKiki- Can you please bump me up to April 2017? Husband's impatience has gotten the best of me and we have decided to go ahead and start TTC after my next cycle. Thank you and so excited!!


----------



## havingmyfirst

I have two beautiful children, a ds who is 4 and a 20 month old dd. I still feel like we should have one more. We have summer babies and I would like our third to be summer too so we are waiting to start trying until October 2017.


----------



## karoolia

Thanks so much everyone! 

I'm glad to hear these feelings are normal. I was expecting to worry about whether or not we were really ready, but I wasn't expecting to worry so much about something going wrong. Obviously I have always known anything can happen, but I just assumed I would hope for the best and not worry. I guess that isn't quite how it works!

Kaila - that is very exciting! Congrats on trying soon!


----------



## KalonKiki

Promise I'll update soon!


----------



## BrittneyAnne

Hi ladies! I follow the thread from time to time and until recently the husband hasn't wanted to discuss having kids, even though he wants them. I think with everyone around us getting pregnant he become more willing. With that said, we don't have an official TTC date. We have a lot going on this year that it would be best that I'm not pregnant for them. So, I'm thinking I'll get my IUD removed in November/December and we could start trying then!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey ladies! Sorry for the really short message the other day. They had that Disney Baby ad up and as soon as it loads on the page I can't click anywhere on the page without it taking me to the Walmart website's Disney Baby section so that was all I had time to type before the ad loaded and I wasn't able to edit the list because of the ad either. After I type this message I'll make sure to update the list for everyone. :)

Life has been pretty busy here lately. My DD started walking although not full time yet and we're still working on potty training with my DS. DS has also been having night terrors lately. I feel so bad for my poor little boy! :cry:
I'm feeling ultra patient on the WTT front. I'm actually grateful for the wait because although the broodiness occasionally gets the better of me I know that we're nowhere near ready to TTC yet, physically or emotionally.
I'm sick today but fortunately it's Spring Break so DH has been home to help take care of me and the kids.


----------



## KalonKiki

Okay ladies, I think I have everything updated correctly on the list! MrsB17 I'm going to keep you where you are on the list for now but please let me know if you would like to be added to a specific different month or to the Unknown Date list. Karoolia I added you to the Expecting Members list with an unknown due date for now, please let me know when you know what your due date is so that I can change it. :D

Welcome to the new ladies! Please everyone let me know if I put you in the wrong place on the list or put incorrect information for you on the list or if anything needs to be changed or added on whenever necessary and I will do my best to update it in a timely manner. :wave: :flower:


----------



## AliJo

Kalon - I keep having issues with the Disney ad as well. The best way around it while it's up is to use the mobile version. You can switch to it at the bottom of the page. It won't click to the ad.


----------



## tverb84

I haven't seen the Disney ad on my tablet yet.....:shrug:.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! Just wanted to pop in. Congrats to those who are expecting and good luck to those who are trying!

Im sorry I haven't been on much. I've been struggling lately with the idea of Calvin being our last baby. I think I've come to terms with not being pregnant again but can't let go of not having a newborn to snuggle anymore. I know it's been harder lately because Calvin is about to move into his own room and for me that means he's an infant and not a newborn now. Thankfully we have a long time.before we need to make that final decision. I'm just trying to prepare myself in case we don't go through it all again. Because of all of that, it's been hard being gone the boards seeing people waiting and pregnant etc. But it's getting easier so I thought it would be a good time to jump back on :)

Hope everyone is doing well! Any fun plans for the upcoming weekend? I'm taking Calvin on his first road trip to visit.my parents. My mom had surgery a few weeks ago so I'm going in to help out around the house for a few days. Going to leave Charles at home with Ben.


----------



## KalonKiki

Kaity - I totally understand how you're feeling and where you're coming from, especially now that DD is a toddler. It's so hard for me to come to terms with the idea of never having a baby again. I've never really cared for pregnancy, just the baby stage. Of course the excitement of the whole process is a plus. Lately I've really been going back and forth on whether it's a good idea to have another or not. I keep weighing the pros and cons and wondering if I'm just going to be right back in this situation again if I have another, like I'm afraid I'll never feel "done" with having babies and that's what makes me wonder if it's really worth it to have another one. Even if I decide not to go for #3 I'll still keep up with this thread for all of the ladies that are WTT/TTC this year and next year. I think a lot of my decision is going to be based on what DH ultimately decides. He seems to flip flop a lot but most of his concerns appear to be financial. I think if money was no object he might even want to start trying now.


----------



## BrittneyAnne

So we saw our friends last night who just had their baby last week and we are going to a baby bbq this weekend! Baby fever is at a high right now, I just keep telling myself it's not a good time!


----------



## KalonKiki

CD1 for me today, AF showed a couple of days sooner than expected. I'm hoping it means that my cycles will normalize without having to wean DD since they haven't been as erratic as they were when I was breastfeeding DS. So far my cycles have been 34 days, 32 days, 32 days, and this last one was 30 days. My normal cycles are 28 days so not that far off from being normal again. One cycle closer to our date! :happydance:

I feel you BrittneyAnne. One of my younger sisters is pregnant with her first, a baby :pink:, and I'm both looking forward to meeting my niece in July and not looking forward to it at the same time because I know I'm going to feel sooooo broody when I hold that little squish that I'll probably cry. :wacko:
It's so much harder waiting now that I don't have the "I still have a baby" reason to justify it anymore. DD is looking less and less like a baby and more and more like a toddler by the day, it was so much easier when she was still a super dependent little bitty baby. It also doesn't help that DS is such a big boy now. Potty training, learning to write and counting, only one year left with him at home before he goes off to preschool, ect. :cry:


----------



## BrittneyAnne

Yeah, I tried to stop looking at so many baby things again but today I fell back. I've been on interest most of the afternoon looking at articles.


----------



## JennP

Hi! I just joined this group tonight!
I'm so nervous and excited as I wait to try and I'm not telling my family yet so I need someone to talk with. :winkwink: My fiancé and I are getting married at the end of the year and we are hoping to try right after! On one hand, I desperately want to try ASAP, on the other, I want to wait to conceive in December so I can have a September baby!

Any advice for staying patient and for the best time to remove IUD before trying? I've heard different responses from doctor to doctor and also friends! 

Hoping I can use this forum to chat throughout my entire experience!


----------



## BrittneyAnne

Welcome JennP! Good question about the KID. I have one and I'm not sure when I'm going to get it removed. Probably a few months before we try.


----------



## JennP

BrittneyAnne said:


> Welcome JennP! Good question about the KID. I have one and I'm not sure when I'm going to get it removed. Probably a few months before we try.

I'm just a little worried about what my periods will look like if I take it out before the wedding. With the IUD, they're 10-15 days, but light... without it, they're usually 10-15 days but a bit heavier and irregular. So I can't decide if I want to keep it to avoid any mishaps on my wedding day and honeymoon, or if I should go for it to get it moving out of my system. Decisions decisions... I've heard mixed things about waiting 1 -2 cycles before trying vs trying right away!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome JennP! :wave: :flower:
I put you under December 2017 for Baby #1. Please let me know if anything needs to be added or changed. :D

Unfortunately I can't help with the IUD as I've never had one and haven't been on hormonal birth control in 5 years.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Welcome to the new ladies! :wave:

Keely - I totally understand the excitement and reservations you have about your niece being born. My SIL had a little girl in February (so only 6 months after I had Everett) and even though it hasn't even been that long since I gave birth, the differences between Everett and his cousin are huge and my ovaries started screaming at me to have another :haha:

AFM - I went to my OB for my yearly pap at the end of February. It didn't go all that well, unfortunately. My results came back abnormal again and I need to get another cervical biopsy done (I had one done last summer while I was pregnant with Everett). On top of that, there was some tenderness in my ovaries that I got an ultrasound done to check out - I have cysts on my ovaries and adneomiosis (sp?), which is when the uterine lining grows into the muscles of the uterus just like with endometriosis except in a different area. I go back to the doctor tomorrow to discuss what impact it's going to have on my fertility and future pregnancies. I'm freaking out a bit. I'm really hoping the impact won't be as bad as I think it'll be, though.

On the plus side, I think my cycles might finally be returning soon. A few days ago, I took an ovulation test and it was definitely negative - the test line was barely there. I took one today on a whim and it was *almost* positive. :happydance: At least if I'm not ovulating quite yet, my body is trying to do something.

Hope you're all doing well! :flower:


----------



## tverb84

It feels like I haven't posted here in a long time even though I creep the thread. :haha: I'll be done my first year of college in just a few weeks and this semester has been harder than first. We've had so many group projects to do and two individual ones. :wacko: 

It feels like my first year has gone by soooooo fast and in my second year I go on placement where I get hands on experience working with a student or students with exceptionalities. I'm really excited for that!!! :happydance:

I still don't know when I'll have my own children and I know I do. Maybe I'll figure that out after I graduate from college? :shrug:


----------



## aublake

Hello to all! I don't post often, but I do like to check in every once in a while to see how everyone is doing. I just wanted to pop in and say congratulations to all who have gotten their positives! I'm so excited for all of you.
We will officially begin trying in May! I am so excited, I can hardly stand it. However, I am so anxious about have difficulties. I am an anxious person already, and I tend to over analyze things. There are a few things about both my husband and myself that makes me think we might have fertility issues. Even though I know it usually takes at least a couple months to get pregnant. I am just going to be crushed when it doesn't happen right away.
Anyway, I know I probably sound like a crazy person, so I'll end my rant there.
Good luck to those trying this month!


----------



## swedengirl

Hey All! I hope your WTT journey is going ok and you are all keeping well. As promised I am here to update you- I got my BFP this cycle! I am so happy and nervous, and grateful that my TTC was not long.

Thanks all for being here at the start of my journey!


----------



## karoolia

swedengirl I was just over hear reading through the thread and saw your update! Congrats! Come join us over in 1st Tri :) :happydance:

Welcome to everyone who is new to WTT. My journey here was shorter than expected, but it was great to have the support. Enjoy your waiting time.


----------



## Alleke

Woohoo, Swedengirl!! I'm happy for you!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your :bfp: Swedengirl! :happydance: :flower:
I'll update the list and put you under our expecting members section. Please let me know when you know your due date so that I can put it by your name. :D

karoolia - Do you have a due date for us yet? I can't believe that you're already 8 weeks along! How are you feeling? :D

Sorry it's been a while ladies! I hope that you're all doing well. :hugs:

As for me still working on potty training DS. DD started walking almost a month ago and she's getting better and better at it every day. She's starting to walk more than she crawls now. That paired with her sudden growth of longer hair/curls practically overnight and she looks so grown up now. :cry: <3
Part of me has no idea how I'm going to wait for another year and a half but at the same time September/October 2017 feels too close to start trying. "It'll be worth it in the long run" has been my mantra since December. :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

_**April 2017**_

*sarah34* - Baby #2

_*Peonyrose*_ - Baby #1

*Alleke* - Baby #1, swaying :pink: 

*KailaB24* - Baby #1

*aublake* - Baby #1, NTNP, TTC in May 2017

*wantingbubba7* - Baby #2, NTNP, TTC (IVF) in June 2017

*aidensxmomma (Terah)* - Baby #5 (Baby #2 with OH), NTNP, TTC in September 2017


Sorry I'm a little late with this! It's your month ladies, best of luck on your NTNP/TTC journeys and lots of babydust! May your journeys be short and sweet. :dust: :flower:


----------



## swedengirl

Thanks! My due date based on my ovulation is the 14th of December :)


----------



## KalonKiki

swedengirl said:


> Thanks! My due date based on my ovulation is the 14th of December :)

Awesome! I'll go ahead and edit the list for you. Let me know if your date changes at your first ultrasound. It shouldn't if you're going based on ovulation though. :D


----------



## sarah34

I'll stay as April for now as hopefully we should be ttc at the end of the month, however I am currently waiting for a diagnosis of Celiac so need to wait for that first. Endoscopy on 20th &#55357;&#56873; Xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck with your endoscopy hun! I really hope that it turns out okay and you get to TTC at the end of the month like you're hoping to. :hugs:


----------



## karoolia

Hi everyone, it looks like I am back here again. 

After the longest wait of my life I finally had my first scan yesterday (Thursday) right at 10 weeks. Unfortunately the baby had stopped developing at 8 weeks and there was no heart beat. I chose to have a D&C done rather than wait for my body to figure it out. I just got back from the hospital after having the procedure this afternoon. 

My OB said we could start trying again as soon as I felt up to it, but to wait 4 weeks before dtd again. So I guess I'm waiting to try until June (assuming my cycles start up again on time). 

We also found out last week that our cat is very sick. She is happy and doing alright now, but her prognosis is bad and we are basically just watching her for quality of life. 

April has not been a good month for us. Here's hoping for a better May.


----------



## aidensxmomma

It's been forever since I've updated! I'll try to catch up and I apologize if I miss anyone. 

swedengirl - Congrats! Have a happy & healthy 9 months! :flower:


aublake - Starting TTC was really exciting and scary for me when DH and I were TTC my youngest. Even while we were TTC, I went back and forth between super excited and terrified :haha: If this is too personal, just ignore, but what makes you think that you and your DH might have fertility issues?

And you definitely don't sound crazy. I think most people go through those fears. 

Tara - Congrats on being close to finishing your first year of college! :happydance:

Keely - How's potty training DS going? Everett just started crawling (kind of) and I'm terrified for when he starts walking - he's going to be trouble! :haha: I imagine once he starts walking, I'm going to feel like he's not a baby anymore also. I'm not looking forward to it.

sarah - I hope your endoscopy went well. :flower: FX that you'll still get to start TTC this month!

karoolia - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope you have an easy time healing, both physically and emotionally. :hugs: I am also very sorry to hear about your cat. I hope that May is a much better month for you.

AFM - I was right about ovulating soon when I wrote my last post. At 9dpo, I ended up getting a BFP. Unfortunately, I had another chemical. :cry: I'm now on cd14 and waiting to ovulate again. I was really hoping that we would have an easier time TTC this time around, but it's not looking like it's going to be. :nope: The only silver lining is that OH has agreed to start TTC this cycle.

In other news, Everett is army crawling and about to get his bottom two teeth in. He's getting so, so big and I can't handle it :haha: He'll be 8 months old on Sunday. Tomorrow, my big kids are having a birthday party with their friends. Aiden just turned 9 on the 12th. It's so bittersweet. He's my oldest and I'm so proud of the big kid that he is, but on the other hand, he's supposed to stay little forever. He's definitely not a baby anymore and it's sad. We're doing a combined party for the older kids since Mady's birthday isn't until August. It was much easier to invite her friends during the school year. So they're both really excited. :)


----------



## KalonKiki

karoolia and Terah - I'm so sorry for your losses! :cry: :hugs:
I added both of your angels to the list. I really hope that you get your beautiful rainbows the next time. Lots of sticky baby dust to you both. :dust:

karoolia - I'm also sorry about your cat. I really hope that she feels better soon! :hugs:
I added you to June 2017 for WTT. Please let me know if anything changes. We're all here for you if you need anything. <3

Terah - That really sucks about the CP and the fact that it's looking like this time is going to be a rough TTC journey too. I have my FXed that your journey can still be a short and sweet one! Since you said that OH agreed to TTC next month I took you off the September section of the list and changed your TTC status on the NTNP/TTC list. Best of luck for May and lots of baby dust! :dust: :D

Potty training DS is going a little better now. We took a step back and decided to be really laid back about it and let him make his own choices with it and it worked. He's now letting us know a lot more often when he has to go pee (still not much luck with pooping on the potty) and even told us when he needed to go pee at the IL's house earlier today and went on the big potty! Hopefully he'll be fully day trained by age 4. :happydance:

I participated in the Great Cloth Diaper Change yesterday and had a lot of fun! I made a new friend too. So many people complimented my diaper bag and wrap and told me how beautiful DD is. She was such a good girl the whole time too despite having to get up earlier than usual. I was a super proud mama. :cloud9: <3
DD's been walking really well and talking up a storm lately too. However we're getting 1st year molars in so that hasn't been so much fun. It seems like all of her teeth are kind of coming in at once now, she only had 2 teeth for ages.


----------



## sarah34

Just a little update from me, endoscopy went well. Not comfortable but not horrendous! 

Should have biopsy results back in a couple of weeks at which point I will speak with the GP about having my coil removed. The gastro that did the endoscopy said she was 95% sure I have celiac because of my blood test but can't be clinically diagnosed until the biopsy results come back. I just hope they don't recommend waiting a further 6 months before ttc! I don't think I can wait that long.

Also, AF started today. That means a 39 day cycle which isn't too bad!


----------



## karoolia

Thanks so much Kalon. I'm sorry I didn't update here more during my pregnancy. I kept waiting for that first ultrasound to confirm dates and feel reassured then the day finally came and it was only bad news. 

My poor cat isn't doing well either. My husband is calling the vet today to see if they will come to our apartment to euthanize her. We don't think we're there yet, but we know it will be time very soon and want to know what the options are. She had a good morning today, but was really starting to suffer during the weekend. One day at a time. 

The only thing that may change for us is we may TTC again in May, but as of right now the OB said I need 4 weeks to heal. I'm supposed to call today to make a follow up appointment from my D&C so I'm hoping he says things are healing well, but for now we wait.


----------



## swedengirl

I'm so sorry Karoolia. Hugs to you!


----------



## KalonKiki

sarah34 - I'm glad that your endoscopy went well! FXed that you get good news back from your biopsy. It would suck having to wait another 6 months for health reasons when you're so close to TTC. :(
I'm currently on CD4 after a 29 day cycle. So far my cycles have been much more regular this time while breastfeeding than they were while breastfeeding my DS. So far postpartum I've had a 34 day cycle, a 30 day cycle, a 32 day cycle, another 30 day cycle, and then a 29 day cycle. When I'm not breastfeeding my cycles are normally 28 days so they really haven't been that far off. My cycles ranged anywhere between 25-38 days when I was breastfeeding DS and didn't go back to my normal 28 day cycles until 4 months after he weaned. Then we TTC and fell pregnant my DD 2 months after that.

karoolia - It's perfectly okay hun! You can keep us updated as much, little, or often as you want. We're here if you need anyone to talk to but it's also fine if you need space. I'm sorry that it looks like your poor kitty's time is almost up. It's definitely a good idea to explore your options. :hugs:


----------



## tverb84

Only one more final until I'm done for the summer!!!!! :happydance:

I'm sorry about your cat karoolia.


----------



## karoolia

Thanks for all the support ladies. We think we will be putting down our poor kitty any day now. We're hoping for a fresh start and fresh hope in May. 

I do have some small good news to share. A couple of months ago I applied for an online Masters degree. It is a great international program in Medical law and ethics. We are living away right now while my husband finishes his medical training and I am working part time. When we go back home I would really like to get into health law policy and research so it is a great fit for me. I found out a couple of days ago that I got in! We'll still keep TTC as planned. It is completely online and only 1 year so I think it will be manageable. 

Congrats on being so close to being done for the summer tverb84! Anyone else have some good news to share? I'll take pretty much anything right now.


----------



## tverb84

Thanks. :) You can call me Tara.


----------



## sarah34

Spoke to gp today who said to wait until biopsy results are back. I've got to call next Friday to see if they are back. Treating myself to manicure today to make myself feel better!


----------



## AliJo

Hey ladies, I usually pop in and read, but I don't post often! 

Karoo - I'm so sorry about your loss and your poor kitty. Seems like bad things happen all at once. Same can go for good things, though! So getting accepted into that program is a start! 

Sarah - I have a friend with that disease. It's definitely a life changer, but thankfully nowadays there are a lot of gluten free options out there. 

Keely - That's great about your DS potty training! It definitely is best to let them have more control over the situation. They always say that it'll take longer if you try to force it when they're not ready. I don't force anything on my 2.5 year old. Sometimes we go diaper free and it just ends up with him making a mess, but I turn it into a learning experience. He sees what happens then I tell him where it actually goes. He'll sit on the toilet, but doesn't do anything. At least he isn't afraid of it I guess! 

Tara - I hope you enjoy your summer off! I need to really consider going back here soon. Ugh! At least getting some online courses done and out of the way. I really do want to get my BSN here soon. 


So I talked a little about how we were house hunting here. I don't know how much. Well we did find one and we're going to be closing on the 5th! It has most of what I wanted. It's a corner lot so not much of a "backyard" but it does have yard and I'll just have to fence it in with something more appealing. Probably put a white picket fence around the larger side of the yard and either turn it into privacy in the back or just wrap around with the picket. Not sure yet. It'll be a pretty penny to put in, but I want to feel relaxed when my children are outside playing. 

T, my baby man, is doing awesome. Rolling both ways, sitting up from a reclined position, and very vocal! He's in 6-9 month clothes already. O is doing well also. He's starting to talk a lot more. He's somewhere between a 2 year old and a 2.5 year old. He's 2 yrs and 7.5 months. I want to get him evaluated to make sure it's just a delay and nothing else but since we're moving it's being put off since it's different people that do it over there.


----------



## karoolia

We lost our beautiful little cat today. The vet came to our house to do it. I'm still not sure it was the right decision, but she was starting to suffer. She was so scared when they arrived. I had to hold her and calm her down. It was the hardest thing I have ever had to do. And to do it fresh from a miscarriage. I don't even know how to feel. My emotions are all over the place. 

I also had a follow up today from my D&C. The OB pressed on my belly three times, asked about bleeding and said goodbye call me if you get pregnant again. I'm not even sure why he had me come in for that.


----------



## KalonKiki

karoolia - I'm so sorry about your cat. I wouldn't know what to feel in your situation either. Congratulations on getting in for your Master's course though, that's great that it's all online and only for a year. I really hope that May brings you a ray of hope. :hugs:

**ATTENTION**
Before reading the following I want to assure you ladies that I will try my best to keep up with the thread and update it as necessary. I truly am happy for all of you and look forward to following your journeys! :D

Well ladies I think DH and I have decided that we're pretty much done having babies. I'm not sure how to feel about it to be entirely honest. I just feel like right now I want another for the wrong reasons and that our family really does feel complete with 2, it doesn't feel like anyone is missing. I don't get jealous when I see ultrasound pictures or pregnancy announcements. I don't feel broody the way I did after DS, just pangs of broodiness that go as quickly as the come. We're not making any permanent decisions like vasectomy for several more years because we have lots of time to change our minds and we're open to the possibility of having another baby or two 5-10 years down the road and we know that if (knock on wood) something happened to one or both of our children we'd want to have more but for now we're done.

I'm still keeping my date because we could change our minds but for now I'm treating our family as complete.


----------



## KalonKiki

It's your month ladies! Best of luck TTC/NTNP and lots of baby dust! :dust: :flower: :happydance:


_**May 2017**_

*aublake* - Baby #1

*sarah34* - Baby #2

_*Peonyrose*_ - Baby #1

*Alleke* - Baby #1, swaying :pink: 

*KailaB24* - Baby #1

*aublake* - Baby #1, NTNP, TTC in May 2017

*wantingbubba7* - Baby #2, NTNP, TTC (IVF) in June 2017

*aidensxmomma (Terah)* - Baby #5 (Baby #2 with OH)


----------



## karoolia

Thanks so much Kalon

It sounds like you are in a really good place. You sound very at peace with your decision, but open to what the future will bring. I'm glad you're sticking around though you are a wealth of information and inspiration!


----------



## tverb84

I am enjoying my summer so far even though it doesn't really feel like it weather wise. 

Karoolia I'm sorry about your cat. :hugs:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks Kalon... im so excited to get into see my fertility specialist. 
My husband and i really tried to conceive naturally this month... will know in a few days but not.holding my breath. 
Appt booked for the 7th June to see my dr. 5 weeks today woohooo


----------



## KalonKiki

wantingbubba7 - Good luck hun, lots of baby dust! :dust:
I know you're not holding your breath but I have a friend that did IVF with her first born (baby group from my DD) and she's currently around halfway pregnant with her surprise NTNP baby so you never know. :D

karoolia - I really am at peace with it, it just feels right for us in the moment but never say never haha. We're undecided and for a long time I wasn't okay with that but now I am and I'm happy about it because now I can just enjoy watching my kids grow up without worrying about if our family is complete or not because I no longer care if it's complete or not. Whatever is meant to happen will. <3
Also I'm touched that you value my advice/experiences! I strive to do my best to help new moms have an easier time than I did. :D

Tara - I'm glad that you're enjoying your summer! I can't wait for DH to get off work for the summer, I think his last day is the 12th. :happydance:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks Kalon... its those stories that give me a small amount of hope xx


----------



## karoolia

How are you ladies doing?

I am 19 days out from my D&C and my pregnancy tests have finally gotten very light, still a line though (grumble). I did convince DH to ntnp again this month. I figure if my body isn't ready it won't happen. We still won't be actively trying until June though or whenever my next cycle starts. I still don't trust any tests or signs right now with my body still being confused after the miscarriage so I figure there isn't much point in charting. 

I'm feeling a bit better about life. Still very sad about everything we have gone through recently, but coping better. DH thinks I should see a counselor so that I have someone neutral to talk to. I don't really want to as I have had bad experiences in the past trying to talk to someone, but it might be a good idea. I'm thinking I might make an appointment and see what happens. 

I'm not sure if I mentioned this already, but we also are planning to get a kitten. We can never replace the kitty we lost, but our house feels so empty right now. The kitten was born April 26th so can't leave it's mother until July 4th, but I am very excited to have a new little kitten to love. I feel like there are always animals out there that need a loving home and if I can provide that I want to. 

Good luck wanting! You are so close to TTC #2! I hope it all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## sarah34

karoolia said:


> How are you ladies doing?
> 
> I am 19 days out from my D&C and my pregnancy tests have finally gotten very light, still a line though (grumble). I did convince DH to ntnp again this month. I figure if my body isn't ready it won't happen. We still won't be actively trying until June though or whenever my next cycle starts. I still don't trust any tests or signs right now with my body still being confused after the miscarriage so I figure there isn't much point in charting.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better about life. Still very sad about everything we have gone through recently, but coping better. DH thinks I should see a counselor so that I have someone neutral to talk to. I don't really want to as I have had bad experiences in the past trying to talk to someone, but it might be a good idea. I'm thinking I might make an appointment and see what happens.
> 
> I'm not sure if I mentioned this already, but we also are planning to get a kitten. We can never replace the kitty we lost, but our house feels so empty right now. The kitten was born April 26th so can't leave it's mother until July 4th, but I am very excited to have a new little kitten to love. I feel like there are always animals out there that need a loving home and if I can provide that I want to.
> 
> Good luck wanting! You are so close to TTC #2! I hope it all goes smoothly for you!

Glad you are feeling a little better, I do not have experiences of miscarriages but I am sure you will have good and bad days and it may be useful for you to speak to someone, you won't be losing anything by getting an appointment and seeing how it goes. 

We are still hoping to start ttc soon however I am still waiting for my biopsies to come back to confirm if I have celiac or not. I had a blood test to check b12, folate, iron and thyroid levels and all ok thankfully so I'm hoping once I get results and get ok from docs we can ttc soon. 

That's great that you are getting a kitten, we have a 6 year old cat that we have had since he was 10 weeks old. He is my fur baby. Animals are so loving and I find can really cheer you up when you are feeling a little down xx


----------



## swedengirl

Hey All,

Kalon sounds like you reached a decision that suits you! Thanks for staying around to keep things updated!

Karoolia- I hope you're doing ok. What a hard few months for you. I'm all for therapy and hopefully you'll find someone who suits you and you have a better experience this time.

Just wanted to update for me. Had my scan yesterday and I am 8weeks5- all looked great and strong heartbeat. My due date got moved one day to the 15th of December :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi ladies . Thought id pop in and let you know i got my natural BFP this month xx so excited!!

Due 22 January 2018


----------



## sarah34

Congratulations! Xx


----------



## karoolia

Congrats wanting!!


----------



## amotherslove

Hi!!! we are WTT for my third pregnancy/second living child. it will be his first biological child! we will remove my iud in september 2017 and wait until a full cycle has passed to begin trying in october. hoping to get pregnant within four months of that to work it around my school schedule. (i'm in nursing school, RN)

i need buddies!!! im so excited i could dieeeeeee


----------



## karoolia

Hi amotherslove! Sounds like you have an exciting fall coming up! 

How far along are you in nursing school? I'm going back to school in the fall myself, but it is all online so probably a lot more flexible than your schedule! I know nursing school can be very demanding. Very worth it though. My husband is a doctor and he says the hospitals would fall apart if it weren't for the nurses.


----------



## amotherslove

karoolia said:


> Hi amotherslove! Sounds like you have an exciting fall coming up!
> 
> How far along are you in nursing school? I'm going back to school in the fall myself, but it is all online so probably a lot more flexible than your schedule! I know nursing school can be very demanding. Very worth it though. My husband is a doctor and he says the hospitals would fall apart if it weren't for the nurses.

I've just completed classes in my second of four years! i'm beginning second year clinical practice in june and i get to do cardio/heart transplant this time! it should be an exciting though slooooooooooooow summer waiting to get to make this baby! :) it can be quite demanding but i am thankfully/luckily very gifted academically so i've been making straight A's with a toddler at home. even if a baby DOES affect my grades, it wont even be enough to matter. and i plan to take baby to class with me while he/she is little. :happydance:


----------



## karoolia

When I was in law school a classmate had a baby and she took him to class all the time. It was actually really great because law school is a very stressful place, but he was such a happy baby he always cheered everyone up :) 

Sounds like you get great grades, congrats! I was thinking it must be tough to go to school with a toddler then a baby as well. You're a champ!

The other good thing is when you do start trying you will probably be too busy to obsess too much over every symptom or test every single day (I may be prone to that sometimes..) and drive yourself crazy.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Sorry that I've been so bad at keeping up ladies. We've had a whole lot happen and it is definitely getting to me. 

This will basically just be a long rant, so feel free to skip if you'd like. :flower:
DH and I have been living in our apartment for two years. We've pretty quickly outgrown it and put in our notice that we were leaving. We had a lot of trouble finding something we liked within our price range, but after I picked my daughter up from Girl Scouts one day, I saw a For Rent sign at a duplex a couple blocks from her school. Long story short, we liked it, we applied and we were approved :happydance: There were a lot of things we liked about it and it seemed ideal. I was finally less stressed and looking forward moving in. On May 4, we signed our lease. We started moving things over May 5. Unfortunately, DH and I discovered a gas leak and our gas was shut off, leaving us without heat and hot water. We had already made arrangements to move all of our furniture and other big stuff for Sunday (May 6) so we had to go through with it. We tried to contact our landlords, but couldn't get alond of them or even leave them a message :growlmad: We finally got in contact Monday morning, but they didn't have someone come fix the gas until Tuesday afternoon :growlmad: :growlmad: But we figured things would go more smoothly. Well, they didn't. I started suffering with allergies shortly after we started staying there. I thought they were maybe pollen allergies. However, within the next couple days, Everett got really sick, too. And my two cats also got really sick. :cry: With some digging, we determined it was mold. Our landlords refused to believe there was any mold, they said it was just mildew, and that everyone reacts to it so it's fine. :dohh: We explained the health issues and they relented and agree to break our lease and return our deposit.

But I am absolutely devastated over this. DH and I are now making an emergency move to my grandma's - 100 miles away from the city we were living in. We drained our savings for this move and are going to have a really hard time recovering from this. My kids are going to have to switch schools and leave all their friends and everything. Not only that, but it's incredibly hard to stay with my grandparents. They're old and set in their ways. They do not handle disruptions in their routines well and having their granddaughter, her husband, and three kids move in is a huge disruption. The only plus side to any of this is that we are close to our families again (my grandparents, my mom, DH's dad, and my ex-in-laws (which will allow my big kids to have visits with their dad again).

I'm really struggling with this all right now. But I'm trying to be strong for my kids. I feel so lost and devastated though. And DH is still in our rental getting things packed while I'm 100 miles away. :nope:


----------



## karoolia

aidensxmomma - I'm so sorry. That all sounds like an absolute nightmare!How frustrating for you DH and your kids. I'm glad you have somewhere to go and will be around family, but that doesn't nullify the trauma of this whole experience. I really hope things work out for you and that life gets better quickly.


----------



## amotherslove

karoolia said:


> When I was in law school a classmate had a baby and she took him to class all the time. It was actually really great because law school is a very stressful place, but he was such a happy baby he always cheered everyone up :)
> 
> Sounds like you get great grades, congrats! I was thinking it must be tough to go to school with a toddler then a baby as well. You're a champ!
> 
> The other good thing is when you do start trying you will probably be too busy to obsess too much over every symptom or test every single day (I may be prone to that sometimes..) and drive yourself crazy.


haha dont worry, i will be right there with you, obsessing like mad. i have ADHD so my mind can be multiple places at once hahaha. waiting is hard, but that TWW is even harder. i remember from the last two times. 

i hope that bringing my baby to school is just as happy making as you described. i just dont want to be away from my baby if i can help it. it'll make breastfeeding easier if baby is with me :)


----------



## amotherslove

aidensxmomma said:


> Sorry that I've been so bad at keeping up ladies. We've had a whole lot happen and it is definitely getting to me.
> 
> This will basically just be a long rant, so feel free to skip if you'd like. :flower:
> DH and I have been living in our apartment for two years. We've pretty quickly outgrown it and put in our notice that we were leaving. We had a lot of trouble finding something we liked within our price range, but after I picked my daughter up from Girl Scouts one day, I saw a For Rent sign at a duplex a couple blocks from her school. Long story short, we liked it, we applied and we were approved :happydance: There were a lot of things we liked about it and it seemed ideal. I was finally less stressed and looking forward moving in. On May 4, we signed our lease. We started moving things over May 5. Unfortunately, DH and I discovered a gas leak and our gas was shut off, leaving us without heat and hot water. We had already made arrangements to move all of our furniture and other big stuff for Sunday (May 6) so we had to go through with it. We tried to contact our landlords, but couldn't get alond of them or even leave them a message :growlmad: We finally got in contact Monday morning, but they didn't have someone come fix the gas until Tuesday afternoon :growlmad: :growlmad: But we figured things would go more smoothly. Well, they didn't. I started suffering with allergies shortly after we started staying there. I thought they were maybe pollen allergies. However, within the next couple days, Everett got really sick, too. And my two cats also got really sick. :cry: With some digging, we determined it was mold. Our landlords refused to believe there was any mold, they said it was just mildew, and that everyone reacts to it so it's fine. :dohh: We explained the health issues and they relented and agree to break our lease and return our deposit.
> 
> But I am absolutely devastated over this. DH and I are now making an emergency move to my grandma's - 100 miles away from the city we were living in. We drained our savings for this move and are going to have a really hard time recovering from this. My kids are going to have to switch schools and leave all their friends and everything. Not only that, but it's incredibly hard to stay with my grandparents. They're old and set in their ways. They do not handle disruptions in their routines well and having their granddaughter, her husband, and three kids move in is a huge disruption. The only plus side to any of this is that we are close to our families again (my grandparents, my mom, DH's dad, and my ex-in-laws (which will allow my big kids to have visits with their dad again).
> 
> I'm really struggling with this all right now. But I'm trying to be strong for my kids. I feel so lost and devastated though. And DH is still in our rental getting things packed while I'm 100 miles away. :nope:


this sounds like so much to deal with. i'm so very sorry. <3 i hope you guys can find some stability soon!!1


----------



## karoolia

amotherslove, I just noticed you are Canadian (Or at least I think I just noticed, forgive me if I already got excited over this! haha). Me too! We're in the US at the moment for my husband's medical residency, but if all goes well we will be moving back home July 2018!

Annnnd just before hitting send I noticed you are from NS!! We're from Cape Breton :) Where are you doing your nursing degree? I have friends that graduated with there nursing from Dal, X, and CBU, all are great nurses today!


----------



## amotherslove

karoolia said:


> amotherslove, I just noticed you are Canadian (Or at least I think I just noticed, forgive me if I already got excited over this! haha). Me too! We're in the US at the moment for my husband's medical residency, but if all goes well we will be moving back home July 2018!
> 
> Annnnd just before hitting send I noticed you are from NS!! We're from Cape Breton :) Where are you doing your nursing degree? I have friends that graduated with there nursing from Dal, X, and CBU, all are great nurses today!


oh wow!!!! small freaking world!!! i'm at Dal. :) i live in halifax! very cool having someone close by!! where in the US are you guys staying right now?


----------



## karoolia

I went to dal for 8 years doing 3 degrees there! Great school!

We're in Iowa! Still not sure how we ended up matching here, but here we are. I miss NS though, especially the ocean.


----------



## amotherslove

i would miss that alot too. i lived in fredericton during my highschool and first degree. that was rough. NS is my home for sure. :)


----------



## sarah34

Little update from me :) 

The biopsies I had taken were inconclusive for celiac and since I have been mostly well for a month or so without a change in diet we have decided to have my coil removed. I have an appt at the clinic tomorrow at 6.30pm!


----------



## karoolia

Great news Sarah!!

I'm feeling very anxious to ttc again. We have been ntnp, but with this post-miscarriage cycle I'm not even sure I ovulated. CD33 today. Never thought I would be hoping for af to arrive, but here I am. Roll on next cycle!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Sarah - How exciting! :)

karoolia - I can understand being anxious to TTC. I had an early mc back in Sept 2015 and the cycle after was a lot longer than my normal cycles. I think ovulation was cd35 or something crazy like that. I hope your cycle figures itself out soon :hugs:

wanting - I know this is late, but congrats! :happydance:

amotherslove - Welcome to the group! :flower: I hope your time waiting passes quickly!

AFM - DH and I are trying to find a new rental after realizing staying with my grandparents just isn't going to work. We're not having a ton of luck. :nope: We're hanging in there, though. We should hear back from a couple places Friday, so FX! I know things will work out in the end, but it's still very stressful in the meantime.

I've had a very crazy cycle too. I know breastfeeding can make them irregular, but I didn't expect them to be this bad. I think I finally ovulated today...on cd44! I originally thought I ovulated a little over 2 weeks ago, but I was proven wrong. Surprisingly, DH and I had pretty good timing despite not really trying and thinking my fertile time was already over. So, I guess I'm in the TTW. :thumbup:


----------



## Demotivated

Hi

Can i join in? I m 32 and DH will be 35 this fall and we have (finally) decided to start trying this December (post my sister in law's wedding in November).

We have a gorgeous lil boy who will be 3 in Jan next year, so we feel comfortable with the age gap.

Did not really have any issues in conceiving my lil guy but would definitely like to loose some weight before we take the plunge.

Yay! i am so excited. i miss being pregnant


----------



## karoolia

Welcome Demotivated! I bet your little boy will be very excited to get a little brother or sister! I hope your waiting time goes by quickly! Having a wedding to look forward to may help with that. 

aidensmomma - I'm sorry about the wonky cycle, they are such a pain aren't they? I thought I ovulated back on CD15, I had all the symptoms, but I'm thinking now my body just tried and failed. Since we haven't been preventing I keep wondering if I'm in the tww...I'm probably not, but I definitely understand how you're feeling. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! I hope you find a place to live quickly! You haven't had the best luck lately. I'm really hoping it all turns around soon. Maybe you'll get a bfp and a new house around the same time!


----------



## amotherslove

sarah34 said:


> Little update from me :)
> 
> The biopsies I had taken were inconclusive for celiac and since I have been mostly well for a month or so without a change in diet we have decided to have my coil removed. I have an appt at the clinic tomorrow at 6.30pm!



that is SO EXCITING!!!!!! i am incredibly jealous of the immediacy of your plans! good luck!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## amotherslove

karoolia said:


> Great news Sarah!!
> 
> I'm feeling very anxious to ttc again. We have been ntnp, but with this post-miscarriage cycle I'm not even sure I ovulated. CD33 today. Never thought I would be hoping for af to arrive, but here I am. Roll on next cycle!

<3 i hope everything goes well this time. was that your first pregnancy? how far along were you? i lost my first. it was devastating. here for you.


----------



## amotherslove

Demotivated said:


> Hi
> 
> Can i join in? I m 32 and DH will be 35 this fall and we have (finally) decided to start trying this December (post my sister in law's wedding in November).
> 
> We have a gorgeous lil boy who will be 3 in Jan next year, so we feel comfortable with the age gap.
> 
> Did not really have any issues in conceiving my lil guy but would definitely like to loose some weight before we take the plunge.
> 
> Yay! i am so excited. i miss being pregnant



we will be TTC around the same time! (though im gonna ttc a bit sooner) our babies might be due around similar times of year!!! :) 

welcome! im a newbie here too (though i used BNB back in the days of my first two pregnancies. 

i'm also hoping to lose some more weight before we start ttc.


----------



## sarah34

amotherslove said:


> sarah34 said:
> 
> 
> Little update from me :)
> 
> The biopsies I had taken were inconclusive for celiac and since I have been mostly well for a month or so without a change in diet we have decided to have my coil removed. I have an appt at the clinic tomorrow at 6.30pm!
> 
> 
> 
> that is SO EXCITING!!!!!! i am incredibly jealous of the immediacy of your plans! good luck!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! We were supposed to ttc in march so a couple months later than planned! I'm sure then next few months will fly by and you'll be ttc before you know it! 

I already can't wait to start taking pregnancy tests! Xx


----------



## karoolia

amotherslove said:


> karoolia said:
> 
> 
> Great news Sarah!!
> 
> I'm feeling very anxious to ttc again. We have been ntnp, but with this post-miscarriage cycle I'm not even sure I ovulated. CD33 today. Never thought I would be hoping for af to arrive, but here I am. Roll on next cycle!
> 
> <3 i hope everything goes well this time. was that your first pregnancy? how far along were you? i lost my first. it was devastating. here for you.Click to expand...

I was 10 weeks, but baby stopped growing at 8. I had some spotting a few days earlier, but it was mostly just brown and only when I wiped so no one was too concerned. I had a feeling it was over though. My OB wouldn't see me at that point, he made me wait 4 more days until my scheduled first scan at 10 weeks. We saw the baby, it looked perfect for 8 weeks, except I was 10 and there was no heartbeat. :cry:

There is a chance our cat's bacterial infection could have caused it. The OB scoffed at this and said that is just something people say, but our vet warned us that our cat should not be around pregnant women due to the risk of infection from the bacteria. By the time we found out about our cat's sickness it was too late though and the baby had already died. It was likely a chromosomal issue of course, but it is terrible thinking the two things might have been related. It has been a rough spring for us :cry:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Demotivated - Welcome! :flower: I hope time flies for you! 

karoolia - Wonky cycles are definitely a pain. They were really bad for me for a while but seemed more regular for the last couple years with just a crazy one here and there. The cycle I got pregnant with my younger daughter would have ended up being 80+ days. :shock: That was 6 years ago and luckily I haven't had one that bad since. I think earlier this cycle was failed ovulation for me, too. I would really love to get a bfp and a new place at the end of the month, especially since my birthday is May 31! :thumbup:

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you get a surprise BFP in the near future! :flower:


----------



## Demotivated

Thank you Karoolia and sarah! One of my son's playmates just had a lil sister and my boy is so excited to be around the "lil baby". He told me yesterday that he too wants his baby at home, so i guess its a sign of things to come, lol :haha:


----------



## karoolia

Demotivated - that's so cute! He's going to make a great big brother when the time comes!

aidensmomma - My birthday is May 31st as well! I actually don't meet too many others with that date! Happy almost birthday!


----------



## amotherslove

karoolia said:


> amotherslove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karoolia said:
> 
> 
> Great news Sarah!!
> 
> I'm feeling very anxious to ttc again. We have been ntnp, but with this post-miscarriage cycle I'm not even sure I ovulated. CD33 today. Never thought I would be hoping for af to arrive, but here I am. Roll on next cycle!
> 
> <3 i hope everything goes well this time. was that your first pregnancy? how far along were you? i lost my first. it was devastating. here for you.Click to expand...
> 
> I was 10 weeks, but baby stopped growing at 8. I had some spotting a few days earlier, but it was mostly just brown and only when I wiped so no one was too concerned. I had a feeling it was over though. My OB wouldn't see me at that point, he made me wait 4 more days until my scheduled first scan at 10 weeks. We saw the baby, it looked perfect for 8 weeks, except I was 10 and there was no heartbeat. :cry:
> 
> There is a chance our cat's bacterial infection could have caused it. The OB scoffed at this and said that is just something people say, but our vet warned us that our cat should not be around pregnant women due to the risk of infection from the bacteria. By the time we found out about our cat's sickness it was too late though and the baby had already died. It was likely a chromosomal issue of course, but it is terrible thinking the two things might have been related. It has been a rough spring for us :cry:Click to expand...

im so sorry. i lost my baby at 12w1d and i didnt ever get any answers. i wish this never happened to people. :hugs:


----------



## karoolia

thank you amotherslove. I'm so sorry for your loss as well :hugs:. I agree no one should have to experience it.

And yes, it was my first pregnancy. I'm not sure how I'll ever get through future pregnancies without being paranoid the entire time.


----------



## amotherslove

karoolia said:


> thank you amotherslove. I'm so sorry for your loss as well :hugs:. I agree no one should have to experience it.
> 
> And yes, it was my first pregnancy. I'm not sure how I'll ever get through future pregnancies without being paranoid the entire time.

im my experience, you wont avoid the paranoia... thats okay. i had a really hard time the second time. i had really bad panic attacks and would black out. i should have sought help, so definitely do so if this happens to you. 

that said, it was so worth it and im glad i tried again. its very common to lose a first pregnancy and then go on to have normal pregnancies. <3


----------



## karoolia

Thanks amotherslove! I'm so glad there are people like you who will share your story. It helps to know that others have been where I am and made it through.

In other news af arrived today! Only time in my life I have been happy to see it haha. I had terrible cramps and then once it started they stopped so that was nice. I'm so relieved we can start ttc again soon! I was starting to worry June wouldn't be an option. 

I'm flying back to Halifax today for a wedding tomorrow. It's a family wedding so I get to see my brother and his wife who I haven't seen since our wedding a year and a half ago - living in a different country is definitely not fun sometimes. So excited to see everyone :)


----------



## amotherslove

oooooh! you'll be so close to where i am! haha. 

happy your AF finally came, mine did too. AND im getting my iud out asap now! (though we are still waiting to try... we will be extra careful) and i'm tapering down off my antidepressants which is going to be quite a trip... but at least it'll be a distraction from WTT for the time being! :)


----------



## karoolia

Happy Birthday aidensxmomma! From one May 31st-er to another:flower:


----------



## aidensxmomma

karoolia said:


> Happy Birthday aidensxmomma! From one May 31st-er to another:flower:

Happy birthday to you too karoolia! :cake: I hope you had a great day!


----------



## karoolia

Well it's June 1st, I am CD7 so we're on track to try again! Woohoo!

Waiting to try is way less fun when it is doctor ordered. Glad that is over!


----------



## sarah34

Will be keeping an eye out for you! Fingers crossed! 

I'm feeling a tad emotional this evening! My little boy turns 3 tomorrow! How is that even possble?!?! X


----------



## swedengirl

Karoolia- fingers crossed for your sticky bean this cycle! Baby dust heading your way!


----------



## Laroawan

Hey ladies. Can't believe it is June. We will be starting to TTC after my next period in a couple weeks.


----------



## TwilightAgain

It's finally my turn to join the countdown club! OH and I will be trying to conceive this time next year. Ahhh, we've only been waiting a teeny 5 years to get to this point. Hooray, 12 months to go :happydance:


----------



## aidensxmomma

karoolia - Glad that your wait it finally over! FX and lots and lots of sticky baby dust your way! :dust: :dust: :dust:

sarah - Happy belated birthday to your little boy! I know that with each of my kids' birthdays I get super emotional. I can't wrap my mind around them being as big as they are. My oldest just turned 9 in April...I'm still emotional over it :haha:

Laroawan - Congrats on getting to TTC soon! :happydance: I hope the last little bit of your wait goes by quickly and you have a short stay in TTC :)

TwilightAgain - You're in the home stretch now! I hope these next 12 months fly by for you! :flower:



AFM - DH and I were able to find a new rental without having to resort to staying with my grandparents! :happydance: We signed our new lease May 26 and were able to get everything moved (by ourselves with the baby!) over the weekend. By May 30, we had the apartment and the moldy duplex cleaned and keys turned in. We're still getting settled our new place, but my big kids are back home with us and we're all starting to get back to our normal routines, more or less. I actually really love our new place. It's all one floor with an open concept kitchen/dining room/living room. DH and I have a walk-in-closet and our own full bathroom. :thumbup: We did have to move out of the city we were living in, but we're only 20 miles away, so it's not too far. And we are closer to another major city. My kids are happy, too, which makes it so much better. :) DH's sister is going to be applying to try to get a unit like ours and I really hope she gets it. There are a few kids here, but I think it would be awesome for my kids to have their cousins living just down the street. [Side note, my big kids only have two biological cousins - one on my side who's 2 years old and one on their dad's side who's 3 months old; DH's sister has two big kids who are both within a year age difference of my kids, so they get along great].

Also, this morning I took a pregnancy test and got a :bfp: :happydance: The lines are super faint, but they're there. I think I'm only 10 or 11dpo. I'm keeping my FX for a sticky bean after the chemical I had in April. I really hope the lines get darker and this is a sticky bean. I think my due date is February 13, 2018 :cloud9:


----------



## karoolia

aidensxmomma - oh my goodness! So much good news! I am so glad everything is working out for you. You deserve it after the rough time you had. The apartment sounds great and the BFP is so exciting!!! Fingers crossed it is nice and sticky!


----------



## Laroawan

Congrats aidenxmomma! I am on vacation this month so time should fly by. We might even get to try before we head home end of June.


----------



## amotherslove

good luck everyone whos trying this month!!!! <3 so exciting!


----------



## karoolia

aidensxmomma - how is everything going? Settling into the new house? Hopefully early pregnancy is treating you well. 

We have been having happier times here. I was recently approved for my student loan for my grad studies so that is great! We are also planning to adopt two new kitties soon. It was originally only going to be one, but our local shelter has a deal on for this month so we'll be getting one from a breeder and one shelter kitty. We didn't think we could afford it, but I was able to negotiate with our landlord not to raise our rent by much (we have to pay extra for pets). We can pick out our shelter kitty anytime this month, but need to wait until July 4th for our kitten from the breeder, BUT we do get to go visit the kittens this weekend! So we're excited for that. 

In the TTC world I have been temping and using opks. Not sure I'm doing the temping thing right, but I'm learning. I think I'll be ovulating any day now, but OPKs are still negative so we'll see.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks for the congrats, ladies.

Unfortunately, I'm back here for the time being. I had another miscarriage. HCG levels were 10 yesterday and I started bleeding today, so I know it's over :cry: Not sure what we're going to do now, honestly. DH and I have gotten pregnant 6 times now. Everett is the only pregnancy that's progressed past 5 weeks. There's obviously some sort of problem. DH and I can't afford fertility treatments and we don't have insurance that covers anything fertility related. We've been able to kinda/sorta work around that since all the fertility issues I have can cause other issues, but if we have to go the route of clomid or something, it's not covered. I feel so lost and devastated right now. :cry:

karoolia - Yay for getting kitties! I got two cats while DH and I were TTC for Everett. I got them as tiny little kittens and now they're almost 2. They're adorable and I love them. :haha: I love having pets and it definitely helps when I'm having a not so great day.


----------



## karoolia

Oh aidensxmomma I'm so so sorry. I can't imagine being through what you have been. One miscarriage has been very difficult for me. I am so sorry you have had so many. I'm sorry too about your insurance not covering fertility. I really hate the way health insurance works here. Being from Canada, it is like a gut punch every time I'm given a bill for anything here in the US. That said, I don't actually know if all fertility treatments are covered at home. 

I wish I could make you feel better :cry:. There really isn't anything I can say though. Just know I'm thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Laroawan

Very sorry to hear about your mc aidenxmomma. I am very worried about how I would handle another mc if it happened. 

My period came early so we can start ttc as early as next week.


----------



## amotherslove

im so sorry :( i cannot imagine going through a miscarriage so many times.. :( <3


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks ladies. :hugs:

I'm feeling a bit better. I saw my doctor today and he is going to prescribe me progesterone next time I get pregnant and hopefully that will help. At this point, he doesn't want to run all the genetics tests and everything, which I'm okay with. If we need to, he's more than willing, but he doesn't think it's necessary yet. Over the next few months, we will get it all figured out. I'm feeling more hopeful than before. And we don't need to wait to try again, so hopefully we get lucky with a sticky baby in the near future. :)

Good luck to everyone ttc soon! Lots of :dust:!


----------



## amotherslove

wanted to post a farewell and good luck to everyone. I'm moving over to TTC this month! <3 thanks for the support.


----------



## karoolia

Good luck amotherslove! You can still pop in here from time to time, I do!

aidensxmomma - I'm glad you are feeling a little better and have a plan with your doctor for next time. I really have my fingers crossed for you for good news in the not so distant future.


----------



## tverb84

My cousin is planning on getting married in Vegas in October and I would love to go! My mom and I haven't really talked about it too much yet.


----------



## Laroawan

I guess I am officially ttc now.


----------



## karoolia

Just wanted to update you guys. I am officially pregnant again! I got a faint positive at 8DPO on Monday and today (13DPO) it is a very very strong positive. I told DH today. Really hoping this little baby sticks!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Congratulations Karoolia xx fantastic news


----------



## swedengirl

Congrats Karoolia! Hoping for a happy and healthy 12 months for you! Fx for your sticky bean!


----------



## karoolia

Thanks ladies!
swedengirl I'm actually hoping to keep it in for around 9 months, not twelve haha:haha:


----------



## swedengirl

Haha! Not sure what happened there. I'll put it down to baby brain!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! I'm just checking back in after being gone for a bit. I see some of you are expecting...congratulations!!

I am doing well. My LO is 5 months old and has fit perfectly into our family. He's such a sweet and social baby and is a shameless flirt. He' both physically and developmentally big. He's weighing in around 23 or 24 pounds and has been in 12 month clothes for over a month (busting through some of them). My 3 year old is 34 pounds so I suspect he will be bigger than Charles soon lol. He is a little chatterbox which I just love hearing! He has been sitting up on his own since 3.5 months, army crawls and in the last few days will briefly lift up onto his knees with his belly off the ground. Someone tell this kid to slow down!

DH and I have been talking more in the last 2 weeks if we would want to have a third. He told me that if there was a way to guarantee having a girl he would be open to it (I told him about your gender sway advice Keely and we will definitely use it if we decide to try for another!). I got my two boys I wanted but lately I've been feeling the pull for a girl. I think I'm feeling more open to adopting a toddler/preschooler than going through another pregnancy but there is a year and a half before we need to really start making decisions so that might change.

All in all I am super content with our little family but every now and again get the urge for another (like when I got to hold a 2 month old little girl over the weekend...swoon!). My two boys are just amazing and I adore being their Momma. All those years spent waiting were completely worth it.

I know i've said this before, but one of these times it will stick! I want to get back to being active on bnb. I was so sick during my pregnancy that I had no energy to even be on and keep up on posting. Now that things are settling down with the kids I'm really missing the sweet friendships on this site. I hope you all are doing well and I hope to stick around this time more!


----------



## amotherslove

AAAAAAHHHH KAROOLIA!!!! yyyyyyaaayyyyy!!! im in my tww right now!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

kksy9b said:


> Hi all! I'm just checking back in after being gone for a bit. I see some of you are expecting...congratulations!!
> 
> I am doing well. My LO is 5 months old and has fit perfectly into our family. He's such a sweet and social baby and is a shameless flirt. He' both physically and developmentally big. He's weighing in around 23 or 24 pounds and has been in 12 month clothes for over a month (busting through some of them). My 3 year old is 34 pounds so I suspect he will be bigger than Charles soon lol. He is a little chatterbox which I just love hearing! He has been sitting up on his own since 3.5 months, army crawls and in the last few days will briefly lift up onto his knees with his belly off the ground. Someone tell this kid to slow down!
> 
> DH and I have been talking more in the last 2 weeks if we would want to have a third. He told me that if there was a way to guarantee having a girl he would be open to it (I told him about your gender sway advice Keely and we will definitely use it if we decide to try for another!). I got my two boys I wanted but lately I've been feeling the pull for a girl. I think I'm feeling more open to adopting a toddler/preschooler than going through another pregnancy but there is a year and a half before we need to really start making decisions so that might change.
> 
> All in all I am super content with our little family but every now and again get the urge for another (like when I got to hold a 2 month old little girl over the weekend...swoon!). My two boys are just amazing and I adore being their Momma. All those years spent waiting were completely worth it.
> 
> I know i've said this before, but one of these times it will stick! I want to get back to being active on bnb. I was so sick during my pregnancy that I had no energy to even be on and keep up on posting. Now that things are settling down with the kids I'm really missing the sweet friendships on this site. I hope you all are doing well and I hope to stick around this time more!

karoolia - Congrats!!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you and hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!

kk - Glad to see you back!

AFM - My cycle is all messed up and it's so frustrating. Idk if I ovulated yet or if my body just tried and failed. So everything is up in the air at the moment. Everett is starting to refuse to nurse during the day as well, which is making me pretty sad. I thought I'd be thankful that he's not constantly wanting to nurse, but surprisingly, it's upsetting. He still nurses at night just fine but there seems to be too much going on during the day for him to want to. He started standing now while holding on to things...we're going to be in trouble as soon as he learns to walk. :haha:

I hope everyone has a good 4th of July weekend!


----------



## tverb84

Our Canada Day was yesterday and now Canada is 150 years old!

Also Roxy is going to be two on July 15th!! It seems like she was just born. :wacko:


----------



## LadyVictoria

I'll join!

TTC - Not 100% decided yet but early 2018, like March. Depends on when I get off my pill.
Baby #1
Hoping for a healthy baby, no gender swaying

The wait is killing me!


----------



## Stacip

I'll join as well! Hoping to start trying for #2 in February/March 2018. Just had DS 5 weeks ago, but I want my kids close in age. I'm hoping to start trying when DS is 8-9 months old. 

I'm not really too excited about having an 18 month old and newborn simultaneously haha. 

I'd be fine with either gender; I already have names picked out!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hi ladies, sorry I've been gone so long! It's been a really busy summer so far. <3

Hello and welcome to all of our new members! :wave: :flower:

Congratulations and H&H 9 months to all of our ladies that got their :bfp: in the time that I was gone! :happydance:

Terah - I'm so sorry for your most recent CP hun. :hugs:
Yay for finding a new place that you love though! Sorry about that mess with the moldy duplex though, yikes! :wacko:

Kaity - Yay, I'm glad that you're going to be on more often hun! I'll try my best to get on here more too. :happydance:

I think I got the list completely updated. Please let me know if I forgot something or if anything needs to be added or changed for you. :flower:

As for me things have been super busy. We've been decluttering our house and making plans to see my sister after she has her baby. Unfortunately I'm not sure when my grandma is coming up from Florida to see the baby though so a lot is going to depend on when that happens because we can really only afford to take one trip.
Hubby has been pressuring me to get rid of pretty much all of the baby stuff that we don't still use. I'm not ready yet, DD is only 16 month old and there's still lots of time to decide if we want another baby or not. It really seems like DH is still very much leaning towards not having another but lately I've been leaning towards having another. I was okay for a while but now it's bothering me again that we're undecided. :cry:


----------



## karoolia

Kalon, glad to see you back! Glad things are going well!

I would have a hard time being undecided as well. I like having a plan. It drives me crazy when we don't. I also have a hard time getting rid of things so getting rid of all the baby stuff would be rough on me. 

Thanks for updating me at the beginning! Due date should be early March, but obviously won't have an exact date until I see the OB (another 4 weeks if all goes well).

I'm not sure if I have mentioned it here or not, but DH's father's birthday is 01/01. DH is 02/02. He has always joked about having an 03/03 baby and right now depending on how I calculate my due date is anywhere between March 2-4 so he is very excited.


----------



## KalonKiki

My DD's birthday is 3/3/16 so maybe your baby will share a birthday with her! :winkwink:

Right now the plan is to wait until next summer to gauge how DH feels about TTC #3 that Fall. If he says yes we'll TTC in September or October 2018. If he says no I'll wait up to another year if needed and ask again. Rinse and repeat until he either tells me yes or tells me that he's definitely done having kids.


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi can i be added to TTC #4 February 2018 probably be :yellow: but would like :blue: to even things up of 2 of each :) not set in stone us TTC then only if we make enough changes in the next 7 months we will go ahead, hubby said we will see where we are all at at the end of the year.

Keely: sorry I've just messaged on your journal before i read on here that you've changed your mind about #3. I know how hard it is to be so back and forth on having another :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey Heather, good to see you here hun, welcome to the group! :hugs: :flower:
I hope that everything goes well in the next 7 months so that you can TTC in February. :D

We've been undecided for some time now but lately I've been leaning towards having #3 and Colin is still firmly camped in the "if we do have another it won't be anytime soon" category. I'm really hoping he changes his mind by next Fall. :nope:


----------



## vickyandchick

Hi all can I be added to the list. We're hopefully going to start ttc around September/October time :D


----------



## tverb84

Roxy's second birthday party was really fun yesterday! I still can't believe she's already two! :wacko:


----------



## Demotivated

hi ladies..

change of plans for us :( :(

i have to undergo a laparoscopic surgery for my gall bladder removal in next couple of months.. some non nonsensical stones and all.

so we will be pushing our TTC by few months :( :(


----------



## karoolia

sorry about the surgery demotivated :( It's good that you have it planned and will get it over with though. Better now than while you are TTC.


----------



## kksy9b

Tara- I can't believe Roxy is 2 already! I love the picture you put up on FB...what a sweet girl!

I keep flip flopping on my feelings of a third. Things are finally settling into a routine here and I feel like I am able to take care of the kids and the house and still have time for DH and alone time for myself (not every day do I feel like everything is together of course... a lot of days are chaos...but the "on top of things" days are becoming slightly more frequent). 

We are so lucky with our boys that *knock on wood* there are no health issues and they are both just so sweet and loving. Ben is concerned about another pregnancy given how hard my last one was and how scary the birth was. I'm concerned with how to take care of 3 and still give everyone the attention they need (especially with DS1's speech therapy). I am so happy with my 2 boys and I don't feel a deep ache to grow our family like I have before each of the boys were born. However, then I start thinking about having a little girl and all the special moments you have with a girl and I just feel like we are meant to have a daughter too. So then I come back to the thought of "well, maybe it would be better to adopt a daughter than try for a biological child." But then the thought "i would love another little baby and think of all the cute clothes we have to use and how sweet it would be to see DH with a little girl" but then "but think of how hard it would be with three and we are so lucky with the two we have"....and round and round it goes...

I'm trying hard to just not think about it or worry about it but it keeps creeping up! I think the fact that DS2 is advancing so quickly (6 months old and already crawling and pulling up on things :( ) isn't helping. I just want my baby to stay LITTLE for longer and he just wants to go go go. I don't want to let go of his baby days so quickly and I think it feels a lot faster this time than last. 

Is anyone else struggling with wanting more/maybe being complete? how are you handling things? any advice or insight would be wonderful!

Sorry for the long rant....it's better to get things out than keep them in and I don't want to scare off DH lol.

Hope you ladies are having a wonderful day!


----------



## KalonKiki

Demotivated I'm so sorry about the stones and surgery that will push your date back. Do you have a month in mind that I can move you to on the list? :hugs:

Kaity I 100% understand what you're going through! I go back and forth all the time. I feel the same way as you do about 2 being manageable and worrying about having time for 3 and still having time for myself/my hobbies and DH. I think part of the reason I worry is because I grew up in a large family and my mom never made time for me but I know that realistically I just don't have a good mom as much as it hurts to admit it so it may have nothing to do with the number of siblings I had and just everything to do with the fact that my mother was never fit to begin with. Even when it was just me and my brother I don't remember her spending much time with either of us. I also think about the fact that I have one of each already and somehow it feels irresponsible to have another when I already have a boy and a girl, ya know? At the same time I don't feel ready to be done with my child bearing years yet. I'm only going to be 26 in October and it's hard to think about never seeing another :bfp:, never having another ultrasound, never feeling baby kicks, never holding my own newborn again, ect. I also think about how amazing it would be to tell an older DS that he's going to have another sibling when he's old enough to understand it and get excited about it, he loves babies and dotes on DD all the time. Thea also appears to be on the fast track to completely weaning, I'm not optimistic that we'll make it to our 2 year goal or even to 18 months. I can't imagine never breastfeeding again. DH is convinced we can't afford a 3rd anytime soon though. I really wanted to be done having kids by the time I was 30 and I didn't want a big age gap but at this point I just want the promise that there will be another baby, even if it's 5-10 years down the road although I'd probably want a 4th close in age to #3 as well if we did that. If we had #3 when I'd ideally want to I'd just accept that we're done and that would be that.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you Keely for adding me :D
Yet I'm back to being back and forth over the idea, at the moment I'm wanting to again but something could even change my mind again later today, it's crazy.


----------



## karoolia

Keely, as far as going from 2 to 3. I obviously haven't done that, but a lot of moms have told me that it was A LOT easier than they anticipated and MUCH easier than going from 1 to 2. Now, I'm sure that isn't always the case, but I have heard enough people say it that I am starting to believe it. 

I also wouldn't worry too much about extra cost. Save clothes and toys and you really won't need much for the first few years. Obviously after that costs can build up, but even then having older ones helps, especially if you do end up with a bigger age gap. In DH's family he is 4 years older than his brother and 9 years older than his sister. Most things she was interested in one of her brothers had already done. So for band, for example, DH passed down his saxophone. For university, she decided on engineering which the other brother had done. He gave her all his books and coached her on subjects in high school. She ended up getting a big scholarship. 

I also think she has thoroughly enjoyed being the baby of the family. As she grew older their parents had more time and money than with the older two so she ended up getting a little spoiled. 

Anyway, I don't mean to say you need to keep going, but from what I saw in his family and have heard from others it can all work out pretty well.


----------



## karoolia

PS I should be 8 weeks today. I had a scare a little over a week ago with some spotting so we went to the emergency department. Got to see baby measuring 6w 5d. That is 1-2 days behind where I should have been by ovulation, but DH said I shouldn't worry about such a small difference. Heartbeat was good. 

I should have my first official ultrasound somewhere around Aug. 7th if all goes well. I'm going to call up to make the appointment this week.


----------



## Sophie1205

Hi! Can I join please? We will be TTC #2 in January 2018. Very excited, it's been a long time coming, my little boy will be 9 then and I will have been a member on here for 10 years!! Crazy. I hope I can share the wait with you all as the next 5 months seems like its going to drag. Plus I have PCOS (and possibly endo too) so I think it's going to take a while which is scaring me xx


----------



## Laroawan

Just wanted to update here that I am 6 weeks pregnant. Due March 14, 2017. Dating ultrasound next week.


----------



## swedengirl

Congrats Laroawan! H & H 9 months to you!

Glad to hear everything was OK for you after your scare Karoolia that must have been really nerve wracking for you!

Welcome to all the new ladies!

AFM- Just wanted to update and say I had my 20 week scan yesterday and all looked perfect! We also found out we will be having a little girl and we are over the moon :)


----------



## karoolia

Congrats on the girl Swedengirl, very exciting news!

Everything about this pregnancy is nerve wracking for me. After a mc it is hard to relax, but I'm trying my best. 

Congrats Laroawan!!!


----------



## swedengirl

I cannot imagine what it must be like Karoolia. I was (and still am to a certain extent)a nervous wreck and I didn't go through what you went through. 

One thing that helped me and maybe will help you was something my midwife said to me after I sobbed to her I was terrified something would go wrong. She said: you will be sad if something goes wrong and you were happy. You will be sad if something goes wrong and you were cautious. It will be sad whatever if the worst happens. But for now you are only pregnant with this baby this one time, so why not be happy and enjoy them as if something goes wrong you'll be sad either way, so let them know you are happy that they are with you now. 

It didn't cure my worry. But it did make sense and some days it would help to think that through!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Sorry I haven't updated in so long ladies! I keep saying I'm going to try to get on here more and it never seems to actually happen :dohh:

Welcome to all the ladies that have joined us! :wave:

Keely and Kaity - The uncertainty of having another or not has got to be hard :hugs: In my experience, going from 2 to 3 kids can go either way. As you know, having Everett was the second time I went from 2 to 3. And this time it was really, really hard. But I think that was largely due to the fact that there was such a big gap between my big kids and Everett. There's 8 1/2 years between Aiden and Everett and 7 years between Mady and Everett. So there was a huge difference in their needs and I hadn't had a baby for such a long time. So the transition was really hard. That, and the fact that Everett was such a high needs newborn and the kids had all the demands of school and extracurricular activities...it made it hard to balance everything. However, when I had Seraphina, who was 2 years younger than Mady and 3 1/2 years younger than Aiden, the transition was so much easier. She just fit into our family like she had always been there. The transition was significantly easier than going from 1 to 2.

Demotivated - I'm sorry that you had to push TTC back :hugs:

Sophie - Welcome! I have PCOS and endo as well and understand your fears of it taking a while. :hugs: Have you talked to your doctor at all about your plans to TTC?

karoolia - I'm sorry you went through that scare but I'm glad that everything turned out okay! And your DH is right, a 1-2 day difference isn't really a big deal. All babies grow at a slightly different rate, so sometimes measurements are off by a little bit. Plus, the measurements themselves might be off due to baby's position or how well the tech measures or any number of other reasons. So 1-2 days behind is right on track! :thumbup:

Laroawan - Congrats! :happydance: I hope you have a H&H 9 months!

swedengirl - Congrats! Little girls are the sweetest! :pink: :baby:

AFM - We haven't had a whole lot going on. Just kind of getting through each day. Our new place is working out fairly well. There's been a few problems, but overall it's still good. DH is going to be starting a new job in less than two weeks; tomorrow is his last day at his current job. I'm nervous about him starting another job since this is his 3rd job this year, but I think he'll be a lot happier and he'll be working closer to home. The company he's going to be working for is a smaller, family-owned company that seems to care about their employees a lot more than any other place he's worked. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it all works out really well. We are still TTC and on our 4th cycle now. Keeping our fingers crossed and hoping for the best. Everett is going to be turning a year old on August 23 :shock: I can't believe it's gone by so fast! Mady will be turning 8 on August 20. So we're going to have a busy August with birthday parties :haha:

I hope you all are doing well! :flower:


----------



## Demotivated

KalonKiki said:


> Demotivated I'm so sorry about the stones and surgery that will push your date back. Do you have a month in mind that I can move you to on the list? :hugs:
> 
> .

Hopefully Feb' 18, so still hoping for a 2018 baby :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Karoolia - I'm sorry about your scare, I can't imagine how afraid and nervous you were! I'm so glad that baby turned out to be okay though. Happy 8 weeks! Looking forward to hearing about your scan in August. :hugs:
I changed your due date from unknown to 03/03/18, I hope that's okay. :flower:

Laroawan - Congrats on your :bfp:! H&H 9 months and lots of rainbow dust to you! :dust:
I added you to our list of preggos. :flower:

Swedengirl - Congrats on your :pink: bump! We didn't care which gender we got for our 1st but I remember how over the moon we were when we found out that our bump was :pink: the second time, girls are so wonderful. :cloud9: <3
I changed your bump from :yellow: to :pink: on the preggo list. :flower:

Sophie1205 - Welcome to the group! I added you to the WTT, please let me know if anything needs to be added or changed. :flower:

Terah - Lots of dust for your 4th cycle TTC! I hope it doesn't take much longer for you. :hugs: :dust:
I can't believe that Everett is going to be 1 already next month! Where does the time go? :wacko:
Fall is our busy birthday time which is why I'm hoping to avoid having any more Fall babies. :haha:
DS's birthday is September 23rd (He's turning 4 this year! :cry:), mine is October 26th, and DH's is November 25th. No more Fall birthdays for us, lol.

That's kind of what worries me about waiting longer. I'm afraid the transition won't be as smooth. As it is if we get pregnant right away again after TTC in September or October 2018 Liam will be going off to Kindergarten just a couple of months after. 2018 is my last chance to have another baby before my kids start hitting school age.

At the same time we just aren't sure we can afford a 3rd right now on one income. We just reached a point where we're comfortable financially instead of just surviving and we really don't want to go back to just surviving again. It doesn't help that DH is all about getting rid of our baby stuff right now. As it is we spent at least $400 on new baby stuff for DD and that's not counting everything our parents spent and everything we've spent since she was born. I really don't want to spend that kind of money on baby stuff again. It helps that we cloth diaper and breastfeed so that would save us a lot of money out the gates but it doesn't do us much good if we have to buy everything else again. It's also the main reason I'm going to be swaying :pink: again if we do end up trying for another baby. We already have everything we need for a girl except for a baby swing because DS broke the one we had. If we had another boy we'd still have to buy clothes for him because we didn't keep any of DS's after we found out we were having a :pink: the second time.
The problem with keeping everything is that we have a small house with no storage space and all of the baby stuff we aren't using anymore is really starting to take up space. We won't be able to afford to buy a house for several more years. I'm trying to be optimistic about 10 years from now but I'm really not sure how long it's going to take. 5 years from now would be ideal but I don't see it happening.


----------



## ja14

Hello!! I would like to join your group :) While it's not a 100%, we are thinking about TTC baby #2 in April. 

Right now, I'm a full-time college student, and I would graduate right before baby #2 was due if we got pregnant right away. We got pregnant on the first try with DS, who is currently 14 months, but this time around I have an IUD, so I'm worried the hormones will mess with conceiving right away. 

I'm going to try to read through the forum to see what all I've missed!


----------



## Babybump87

Hi All

Me and Hubby were going to try for baby number three at the end of this year but we have had to hold off until July/August next year .

We already have two amazing girls ages 4 1/2 and nearly 20 month old ! We would love to add a boy to our family but long as we get pregnant quickly and baby and myself are fine I will be over joyed ! 

I am also going to be catching up and reading through the posts ! X


----------



## karoolia

03/03/2018 is fine for now! I'll get an actual due date at my appointment, assuming all is well. Two weeks today until I see the OB!


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry I forgot to make this post at the beginning of the month. It's your month August TTC/NTNPers! Best of luck and lots of :dust:, I hope to see you all get your :bfp: soon. :flower:

_**August 2017**_

*Annunaki* - Baby #1, hoping for :pink: and going team :yellow:

*bekk* - Baby #2 (Baby #1 with OH), going team :yellow:

*amotherslove* - Baby #2 (3rd pregnancy)

*bam418* - Baby #1

_*mandaa1220*_ - Baby #2, swaying :pink:

*aublake* - Baby #1

*sarah34* - Baby #2

_*Peonyrose*_ - Baby #1

*Alleke* - Baby #1, swaying :pink: 

*KailaB24* - Baby #1

*aublake* - Baby #1

*aidensxmomma (Terah)* - Baby #5 (Baby #2 with OH)


How is everyone doing? I'd love to see an update from our preggos and those that have been on the TTC/NTNP list for a while. I hope that you are all doing well. :D
I'm doing okay. My DH just went back to work for the school year and it's my DS's last year at home before he goes to preschool. It's actually kind of nice being at home alone with the kids again. I love my husband but after an entire Summer at home I just want a chance to miss him and he's been driving me kind of crazy. :haha:


----------



## karoolia

haha, poor husband! I'm sure I would feel the same. 

I don't really have an update to share. Still waiting to see the OB. My appointment is Aug. 15th, so next Tuesday. I'm getting pretty nervous. I'm dreading going back just to be told baby has been gone for weeks. It was dreadful last time. 

So just crossing my fingers and waiting for now. I'll update when I know one way or another.


----------



## KalonKiki

Karoolia that has to be hard. I was a nervous wreck in my 3rd Trimester with my DD because that's my war zone vs the 1st Trimester for most other women. My babies barely made it to term and with my DS I had placental problems that went completely unchecked during my pregnancy and preeclampsia during labor. I was terrified of something similar happening with my DD since my labor with DS was so scary that my DH thought he was going to lose both of us. I did have low fluid levels at the end but overall I had a much better experience with my pregnancy and labor the second time around and it's made me much more hopeful for a future pregnancy. I hope that you can experience that same sense of relief after you find out that this is truly your rainbow at your appointment. :hugs: <3


----------



## karoolia

KalonKiki said:


> Karoolia that has to be hard. I was a nervous wreck in my 3rd Trimester with my DD because that's my war zone vs the 1st Trimester for most other women. My babies barely made it to term and with my DS I had placental problems that went completely unchecked during my pregnancy and preeclampsia during labor. I was terrified of something similar happening with my DD since my labor with DS was so scary that my DH thought he was going to lose both of us. I did have low fluid levels at the end but overall I had a much better experience with my pregnancy and labor the second time around and it's made me much more hopeful for a future pregnancy. I hope that you can experience that same sense of relief after you find out that this is truly your rainbow at your appointment. :hugs: <3


Wow, how frightening! I can't imagine how you must have felt. Your husband must have been so frightened during your labor. I'm glad things went better the second time around. 

I really hope that everything goes well at my appointment and that I do feel relieved after. It has made me a little sad that I'm not enjoying my pregnancy the way my friends seem to be enjoying theirs. I have no desire to take weekly pictures or share my news because I don't want to have to delete them all later or have to update people with sad news.


----------



## KalonKiki

There's nothing wrong with waiting to announce until you're comfortable but a friend once told me that she has a friend that fosters kids and her friend told her while she was pregnant with her rainbow and feeling like she couldn't enjoy it "I never know when these kids are going to leave my home. I love all of them and it's always sad for me but I choose to celebrate and be the best foster mom I can be to each and every child for as long as they're with me. You could lose this baby too but this baby could also be your rainbow. If this baby isn't your rainbow you'll feel sad whether you celebrated the baby or not, so love your babies for as long as they're with you".

I've been fortunate enough to never have a loss but I regret not taking more pictures while I was pregnant and I think you probably will too if this ends up being your rainbow. I understand how you must be feeling, I can't imagine how hard it would be to get excited about a pregnancy after a loss. You don't have to delete the pictures if you do have another loss though. :hugs: <3


----------



## tverb84

Not much to update here except that Roxy turned two last month! :wacko: She's growing up pretty fast!

Also I'm not going back to school until January.


----------



## karoolia

We have been celebrating the pregnancy in our own small way. I agree that I will be sad if I don't enjoy it. We have been talking about the future and trying to stay optimistic. 

Bump pictures I just can't do though. I did last time and it was way too painful to see them on my phone. They had to go. Besides there really isn't any visible change yet. After my appointment I'll take a picture and it can represent first tri. 

My husband brought the doppler home from his clinic on Saturday and was able to find the heartbeat. So for the first time I got to hear my baby's heart beating. I think we are going to try again tonight, but then he needs to return it. My first scan is tomorrow. Hoping it goes well. 

If everything is ok we are going to tell our parents in person when we are home for a visit in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Alligator

Hi everyone!

Hoping to join. I am just getting over a MC and WTT/TTC our first. This miscarriage was my first pregnancy and clearly ended in devastation. I had a d&c on August 2, so we are currently waiting to try again - waiting for my body to heal, return to normal, so we can get started again. I am so hopeful we will still get our 2018 baby! The plan (if my body cooperates) is to start TTC sometime in September. We were told to get one period and then we would have the all clear. FX that happens in the next 2-3 weeks. I used to think I wanted a baby girl, but having gone through a loss, I now know i don't care. I want to hear a heartbeat, feel a baby kick, and deliver a healthy newborn...I don't care, boy or girl! Hubby would love a boy.

Good luck to all of you and I hope your TTC journeys go well!


----------



## karoolia

Finally had my scan! Baby measured 11w1d, just one day shy of what I had calculated. Good heartbeat at 171bpm. And we were surprised to learn that the OB has a 3D ultrasound so we got some really great pictures. 

I was an absolute nervous wreck the whole time. It was just so stressful. Last time I pretty much knew I had miscarried and was ready for it. This time I felt very optimistic, but was terrified something would be wrong anyway and I would be crushed. So relieved it all went well!


----------



## karoolia

PS I have an official due date now: March 5th :)


----------



## KalonKiki

karoolia - I'm so happy for you hun, congrats on great scan! I really think this is your rainbow. :happydance: :hugs: :cloud9: <3
I changed your due date on the list to March 5th. There's still easily a chance that baby could share a birthday with my DD. :D

Alligator - Hello and welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss and really hope that you get your rainbow soon. :wave: :flower: :hugs:
I put you under September 2017 on the WTT list. Please let me know if anything changes or needs to be added.
As a mom of one of each I can guarantee you that even without the loss you wouldn't be disappointed either way. Both genders are amazing and I feel incredibly blessed to have experienced them both. <3


----------



## swedengirl

Yay Karoolia- glad your scan went well! I really think this is your sticky rainbow baby! 

Welcome to all the new ladies- good luck with your WTT and TTC journey!

Not much to update on my side. 23 weeks pregnant and jumping every time my little girl kicks. I still find it so exciting every time I get so distracted! Which is not good as she kicks quite a lot now so I'm not getting much work done! Started buying my first few things now which is exciting!


----------



## Alligator

KalonKiki said:


> karoolia - I'm so happy for you hun, congrats on great scan! I really think this is your rainbow. :happydance: :hugs: :cloud9: <3
> I changed your due date on the list to March 5th. There's still easily a chance that baby could share a birthday with my DD. :D
> 
> Alligator - Hello and welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss and really hope that you get your rainbow soon. :wave: :flower: :hugs:
> I put you under September 2017 on the WTT list. Please let me know if anything changes or needs to be added.
> As a mom of one of each I can guarantee you that even without the loss you wouldn't be disappointed either way. Both genders are amazing and I feel incredibly blessed to have experienced them both. <3

Thank you KalonKiki! It's so true...I would have been thrilled either way, but last time I just had a feeling it was a girl and really wanted one (I love the relationship I have with my mom and I want a little girl of my own). But now I think we'll have a boy next time, when it happens. Just a weird gut feeling!


----------



## KalonKiki

Swedengirl - Aww yay baby kicks! :cloud9: <3
It really is exciting when you can finally start buying things for baby. I'm pretty traditionally girly so I was so excited when I could finally start buying pink and glitter and bows during my pregnancy with DD. I absolutely adore my DS but I find most "boy" clothes to be so boring. My DH agrees with me that "girl" clothes are way cuter and if #3 really does happen for us he's hoping for another :pink:. :haha:

Alligator - I completely get wanting a daughter. I actually have a terrible relationship with my mom and a great relationship with my dad and while I didn't care which gender I got first (sort of hoped for a boy as I always kind of wanted a boy first and then a girl) but I desperately wanted a daughter for my second. Both of them are absolutely perfect, I couldn't have asked for sweeter, more wonderful and beautiful children. :cloud9: <3


----------



## Alligator

KalonKikki that is wonderful...you're so blessed!


----------



## karoolia

Aw, Kalon I just feel how much you love your children in every word you write. I hope I feel that way. 

I would sort of like a boy first then a girl as well, but that's mostly because I have already thought of a perfect boy name and girl names stump me so I want some more time haha. 

DH is hoping baby is a boy and that it comes on March 3rd to carry on two family patterns. I keep telling him that the baby does not care about his schedule. 

I'm feeling better since seeing baby, but am still nervous. I want to get out of first tri. I doubt my nerves will ever go away completely, but I feel myself relaxing more the closer we get to 2nd tri.


----------



## Alligator

Karoolia reading your posts gives me such hope! I am so hoping your story is my story in a couple months. Our MC are 2-3 months apart, I hope our rainbow babes are 2-3 months apart too :)


----------



## karoolia

Thanks Alligator! I'm glad I give you some hope :)

I'm slowly getting more optimistic. I still have really nervous days though. We are flying home on Friday and will be telling our parents when we see them. My mother first then DH's parents later in the week. We weren't planning to tell other relatives, but I'm not sure we'll be able to keep it a secret. There will be a big party while we're home and normally I am quite happy to have a few glasses of wine at such events. I also suspect there will be lots of foods, like meat trays that I will be avoiding. So we may just tell to avoid everyone speculating.


----------



## daniyaaq

I need some WTT buddies. Hi everyone, I'm planning to start TTC baby number 3 late 2018 aiming for April to June 2019 baby( a girl can be hopeful right).


I have 2 girls now so naturally I'm hoping for a boy.


----------



## LykaWolf

After a pregnancy scare I'm back to WTT for #1. No official date set yet but I'd like to have an at least tentative one soon. I'd love a 2019 baby.


----------



## TtcLittleOne

Me and my SO will be ttc #1 starting end of september/early october 2017 :) we both hope that our first will end up being a girl but are happy either way


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome to the new ladies! :wave: :flower:
I got you all added to the list, please let me know if anything needs to be changed or added at any point in the future. :D

karoolia - You absolutely will! I had a hard time bonding with my kids while pregnant because my pregnancies were miserable and it was so hard to picture them in my life and I had no idea what they would be like. As soon as they were born and I could hold and see them for the first time though it was instant love. There is no more amazing feeling than watching your children grow into themselves. I'm always learning new things about who they are and while DS and DD are similar in some ways they are also very much they're own people with their own personalities. :cloud9: <3
Boys make fantastic oldest kids. DS is such a wonderful big brother and he was an absolutely perfect first child for me. I always wished I had an older brother growing up (I only have younger brothers) so I love seeing DS and DD together. Their bond tugs at my heartstrings all the time. 
You're almost there hun! Only about another week and you'll officially be in 2nd Tri. Your risk of another miscarriage is already significantly lowered since you're over 12 weeks now and had a good strong heartbeat at your ultrasound. :happydance:


----------



## AliJo

Hey all, hope everyone is doing well! I was just looking at the list on the front. Congrats to all who are expecting! I love seeing babies on the way! I also noticed going through the forums that lilmisscaviar had her baby boy!

Kalon - Thank you for keeping the front as updated as possible. If it wasn't for that I'd be completely lost on what is going on in this thread. 

I noticed that my tentative NTNP date is only 8 months away! As we get closer to that date we'll know better if it's a good time or not. I don't think we'll go much over that. I would like to try to aim for a spring baby. Already have a summer and winter child! 

As of lately I've been trying to focus on weight loss. Really don't want to be heavy when I get pregnant the next time.


----------



## KalonKiki

It's your month, September 2017 TTC/NTNPers! :happydance:
Best of luck and lots of :dust: to you all. Please remember to keep us in the loop with your journey! :flower:

_**September 2017**_

*lpjkp* - Baby #2

*Waiting4Tmrw* - Baby #1

*autumnal* - Baby #2, hoping for :blue:

*Alligator* - Baby #1

*Annunaki* - Baby #1, hoping for :pink: and going team :yellow:

*amotherslove* - Baby #2 (3rd pregnancy)

_*mandaa1220*_ - Baby #2, swaying :pink:

*sarah34* - Baby #2

*aidensxmomma (Terah)* - Baby #5 (Baby #2 with OH)

AliJo - Thanks for letting me know that she had her baby! I updated her info on the list. Also yay for only being 8 months out from your potential NTNP date! I'm only a year out from mine now and kinda freaking out about it. :haha:


----------



## ja14

AliJo, I feel like 8 months will be here before we know it. Since having my son, time goes by so, so fast.

Our tentative TTC date is in about 6 months. That date is relying on my husband to get a promotion before then. I would like to get my iud taken out a couple months prior, but if he still doesn't have his promotion, then I'm not sure what we will decide.

I'm also really hoping we get pregnant on our first cycle. I know the odds are against us, but we did conceive on the 1st cycle with DS. If we don't, we may wait a few months. We are trying to plan a pregnancy where I'll give birth right after I graduate. That way, I can wait to find a job when I deem my "maternity leave" early. I don't want to to graduate being like 6 months pregnant though, because I can't just sit around at home doing nothing and no one will hire me being that pregnant. 

It's complicated, lol.


----------



## Alligator

So I had a VVVVVFL this am on a FRER! Cautiously optimistic and I've had MANY negative tests since my MC... but of course, I'm worried. The negative tests were ICs not FRER. But I've had negatives on ICs for over 2 weeks now!! Plus... some pregnancy symptoms I had last time including achy breasts and creamy/milky cm. 

Ahh! I have a journal where the tests are posted if you want to take a peek on the TTC journal boards. Otherwise... I'll test in a day or two! Fx!


----------



## KalonKiki

FXed it's your :bfp: Alligator! Please keep us updated and when you're ready I'll add you to our list of preggos. :happydance: :dust:

I did a little digging into how the members that have been on the TTC/NTNP list for a long time now have been doing and have updated the list accordingly. Some members were still TTC, others were pregnant, and others seem to have just fallen of the face of the earth (I went ahead and removed those ladies from the list entirely as it seemed unlikely that they would ever have an update for us anywhere).


----------



## Alligator

Thanks girl! I'm going go play it cautious for now and will likely wait until AF is a no ahow, and I've gotten a for sure positive! My MC was 8.5 weeks but of course I'm extra anxious this time. It's also VERY soon after the MC, so that makes me anxious. I know there's conflicting research on how long to wait and healing times. So.. overall, I'm just anxious!!


----------



## AliJo

Alligator - That's so exciting! I went and looked at your tests. One of the pictures something was definitely catching my eye!! Can't wait for you to test again!!

Kalon- Thanks for updating the list! I would say I'm kind of freaking out as well. I need to focus on my boys right now! Time is moving too quickly. My baby just turned 8 months and it's making me teary eyed! Then my oldest is about to turn 3!

Ja - Time does move too fast. I try to enjoy all the litrle moments to slow it down, but it still gets away from me! I hope your DH get a that promotion! My hubby is looking at getting promoted as well!


----------



## Optimisticol

NTNP for about 12 months now so I think it's time to start TTC seeing as baby no.1 just turned 2...


----------



## karoolia

Hi ladies!

Just wanted to give a quick update. Our parents and siblings now know! Well, I still have to call one brother, but we were home last week and told everyone who was there in person. Haven't told extended family yet. We told our parents to keep it a secret until after our next appointment on the 14th. 

So far everything is going well. I'm 14 weeks now. Our next appointment will involve some tests to check risks. I'm a bit nervous as I have had a previous miscarriage and chromosomal abnormalities are common in my family (even though I was tested as a child and should not have a greater risk of having a child with a chromosomal abnormality). 

Slowly getting more relaxed about this whole pregnancy thing. Once we tell extended family we'll probably announce publicly. 

Alligator - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Don't worry about how long it has been since your miscarriage. My OB said to have one regular cycle and even that he said was mainly so that dating would be easier. He said unless there was a complication, there is really no medical need to wait, other than to heal emotionally. He told us that his wife's first pregnancy was a miscarriage. At the time the standard advice was to wait 3-6 months to try again, but she wanted to try right away and he gave in. They had a healthy baby 9 months later.


----------



## Alligator

Thanks for the reassurance Karoolia. I do believe my body knows, and if it's not ready, I won't get pregnant. So I'm super hopeful!

Tested again this am (ridiculously early because I had a super early work event so the photos are crap) and I think the line is a touch darker, but only a touch. Still very much there (especially in person and on my phone it's a lot more obvious). Only 10DPO so trying to be patient and temper my excitement with waiting and seeing. Boobs are sore (getting stronger there) and had a touch of pink in my CM this AM when I wiped. We'll see!

I haven't told DH yet because he thinks my POAS habit is crazy and he would freak out..but I did tell him my boobs are sore and he was like 'whoa...did we get pregnant already?!' I told him maybe...we'll see. Which we will. It feels almost nice to have my own little secret while I wait to see if it's the real deal or not. Especially after the MC which he took really hard.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Just a super quick update for you all right now...I'll get back on later tonight after all my kids are in bed to go through all the new posts.

Last week, I got a :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I've been very anxious thanks to my previous losses, but I did get to the doctor and get progesterone supplements right away. I got a blood test done last Thursday (at 9dpo) and hcg was only at 6. I got it rechecked yesterday and hcg was 120! :thumbup: I go for another blood test tomorrow and then will be making appointments and whatnot after those results come back. I am still very anxious and nervous, but cautiously hopeful. I'm 4+1 weeks today with an EDD of May 15, 2018

I promise I'll come back later and catch up with the thread! :flower:


----------



## karoolia

aidensxmomma! Just saw your update, congrats!!! I hope this one is nice and sticky for you. I know how hard it is to relax after a loss. Keeping all my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KalonKiki

I hope these are sticky beans for both of you, Alligator and Terah! :happydance: <3 :dust:
Alligator let me know when you're comfortable with me adding you to the preggo list. If it makes you feel better the chance of having a second miscarriage in a row is very low for most women. Chances are good that this is your rainbow. :hugs:
Terah I went ahead and added you to the preggo list! Congrats on your :bfp: and I really hope that this is your rainbow. :flower: :hugs:

karoolia - I'm glad that your pregnancy is going well so far! Exciting that you've slowly started telling people. :happydance:

Optimisticol - Hello and welcome! I went ahead and added you to the TTC list. I hope it doesn't take long for you to get pregnant. :wave: :flower:

Hey ladies! Not much to update on my end. DS is turning 4 on the 23rd, I can't believe how quickly he's growing up. It feels like he was just a baby. It doesn't help that DD has been obsessed with babies lately so in my delusional head she's ready to be a big sister and I'm broody to make her one. :haha:
I know it's for the best to wait at least another year though. I just really hope that DH is more accepting of the idea at that point. He's surprised me once before though so you never know. I could be worrying for nothing.


----------



## Alligator

Thanks KalonKikki - I don't know if it was residual or chemical but AF arrived. I honestly think it was residual... just a gut feeling. BUT.. I am very confident about this next cycle, and I feel sure our rainbow is coming soon! I will keep you posted...


----------



## alenamiy

i am 2018-mommy-to-be!!!


----------



## tverb84

aidensxmomma said:


> Just a super quick update for you all right now...I'll get back on later tonight after all my kids are in bed to go through all the new posts.
> 
> Last week, I got a :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I've been very anxious thanks to my previous losses, but I did get to the doctor and get progesterone supplements right away. I got a blood test done last Thursday (at 9dpo) and hcg was only at 6. I got it rechecked yesterday and hcg was 120! :thumbup: I go for another blood test tomorrow and then will be making appointments and whatnot after those results come back. I am still very anxious and nervous, but cautiously hopeful. I'm 4+1 weeks today with an EDD of May 15, 2018
> 
> I promise I'll come back later and catch up with the thread! :flower:

Congrats on your bfp!!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining in this thread. My hubby and I just within the last week decided that we want to try for a 3rd in 2018. We want to sway for a boy. &#128522; I'm just a tad bit excited. I've been ready for number 3 since my DD was born earlier this year


----------



## KalonKiki

Thorpedo11 said:


> Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining in this thread. My hubby and I just within the last week decided that we want to try for a 3rd in 2018. We want to sway for a boy. &#55357;&#56842; I'm just a tad bit excited. I've been ready for number 3 since my DD was born earlier this year

Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:
I added you to the list, please feel free to let me know if anything needs to be added or changed. <3
I'm also hoping to TTC #3 in 2018 and we'll be swaying :pink: as our last :pink: sway was successful and DH and I would both like to have another girl although we wouldn't be upset with another boy either if that's what we're meant to have. :blush:

Alligator - I'm sorry about the :witch: making her arrival hun. Lots of luck and baby dust for this new cycle! :hugs: :dust:

How is everyone doing? I can't believe we're halfway through September already! Time is flying, my DS will be 4 years old in a week. :wacko:
I talked to DH some more about future goals and baby #3 today. It sounds like his big concern right now is finances but he's also reluctant to add another baby to our family right now because the kids have really been stressing us out, particularly DS. I keep reminding DH that DS will be in full time preschool next year and that he will be going into Kindergarten shortly after baby #3 would be born if we started TTC next Fall and got pregnant right away but he says it's impossible for him to determine how he'll feel about everything that far into the future. I'm still keeping my hopeful date of September/October 2018 but if he still isn't ready then I'll be making a new WTT 2019 group and change my date to September/October 2019 at the end of 2018 and repeat the process until DH is ready. I'm hoping to go no later than September/October 2020 as that's already a bigger age gap than I was hoping for. He really wants to pay off the car next year though and then the year after he really wants to look at buying a house. I'm really worried about home ownership digging into plans to TTC. :cry:


----------



## Penguin20

Hi all, hope I can join, me and my partner want to start trying after our wedding in May 2018 I'm so excited to start trying again as been very broody but also excited for the wedding 

I joined this group back in 2015 and got pregnant a month after being on this group I now have a beautiful little princess who is 2 next month time has gone way to fast.

I'm more nervous about the 2nd time round as worried it going to be a long conceiving process as took 14 months to get pregnant with my first as I have pcos plus I'm nervous as within my family there have been 2 losses in the 2nd trimester and a loss in the first trimester so just scary being around that but hopefully it will be positive and enjoyable journey in the future


----------



## KalonKiki

Penguin20 said:


> Hi all, hope I can join, me and my partner want to start trying after our wedding in May 2018 I'm so excited to start trying again as been very broody but also excited for the wedding
> 
> I joined this group back in 2015 and got pregnant a month after being on this group I now have a beautiful little princess who is 2 next month time has gone way to fast.
> 
> I'm more nervous about the 2nd time round as worried it going to be a long conceiving process as took 14 months to get pregnant with my first as I have pcos plus I'm nervous as within my family there have been 2 losses in the 2nd trimester and a loss in the first trimester so just scary being around that but hopefully it will be positive and enjoyable journey in the future

Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:
I added you to the list, please let me know if anything needs to be added or changed. <3
I hope that you have a shorter TTC journey this time and that you get a sticky, healthy baby right off the bat. :hugs: :flower:

I thought I should let you all know that if the :witch: doesn't arrive on or before September 23rd (DS's birthday) I'll be taking a test. :blush:
We DTD once during my predicted fertile period and had an oops with the pull-out. The last couple of days I've been crying at the drop of a hat and super gassy which were the first 2 symptoms I had with DD and I started getting them right away after implantation at 6 DPO with her. If my calendar is right about when I ovulated then I'm currently 8 DPO. :kiss:


----------



## Penguin20

Good luck kaloonkiki, hope you get the result you want &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## KalonKiki

Penguin20 said:


> Good luck kaloonkiki, hope you get the result you want &#65533;&#65533;

Thanks! Honestly I'm okay with it going either way although it would be more ideal if we waited longer.


----------



## tverb84

Are you nervous if you are pregnant Neely?

My grandma passed away last Friday and it feels different that she's not here anymore. I am going to miss her but glad she's not in pain anymore. 

Roxy has learnt how to use her potty at home! She's growing so fast! :cry: <3<3<3


----------



## Penguin20

Kalonkiki longs your happy &#55357;&#56842;

Tverb84 - well done to roxy, it's crazy how time flies 


The moment we are trying to take the dummy away step by step to be fair she rarely has it but she likes it for comfort so she doing well in the day just nighttime the moment then once that complete we shall try taking the bottle away at night as again she likes that for comfort to sleep


----------



## KalonKiki

Tara - I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: :cry:
I can't believe Roxy is potty training already! Where does the time go? :wacko:
I'm not really nervous, TBH I feel pretty confident that I'm not pregnant. I got a :bfn: at 9 DPO (I caved and tested early) and that was when I got my :bfp: with DD. I implanted early both times so while 9 DPO may seem early to count myself out the chances are in favor of me not being pregnant given my past pregnancies.


----------



## AliJo

Kalon - Well.. I got an early positive with my first and a later positive with my second. So it's still a possibility. If I was you I'd be sure I was pregnant. It only took one cycle for both my boys. I got zero symptoms with my second where I had a ton with my first. 

Tara - Sorry for your loss. It's still odd to know my great grandmother is no longer around. She was just always there.


----------



## KalonKiki

Well it's CD 34 and the :witch: is still MIA so DH is picking up another test before he comes home after work today. I'll be testing in a few hours. I'm feeling pretty anxious! At least at this point I'll definitely either get a :bfp: or a true :bfn:.


----------



## Alligator

Ahh good luck Kiki! Keep us posted!


----------



## tverb84

KalonKiki said:


> Tara - I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: :cry:
> I can't believe Roxy is potty training already! Where does the time go? :wacko:
> I'm not really nervous, TBH I feel pretty confident that I'm not pregnant. I got a :bfn: at 9 DPO (I caved and tested early) and that was when I got my :bfp: with DD. I implanted early both times so while 9 DPO may seem early to count myself out the chances are in favor of me not being pregnant given my past pregnancies.

Last Monday when Roxy was here my mom asked her if she wanted her diaper changed and she said no. :haha: Soon we'll have to get a potty to keep at our house.


----------



## KalonKiki

It was :bfn: so I'm out and just waiting for the :witch: to finally arrive. Part of me is relieved since we wanted to wait until next Fall at least anyway but the other part of me was crushed because I was starting to get excited about the possibility of having another baby now. I had even started planning a June 2018 Merbabies thread. :cry:


----------



## AliJo

I didn't get a positive with my second till day of my period. No clue what your cycles are like, though! Mine are close together. I have a 23-25 day cycle..


----------



## KalonKiki

My cycles are usually 28 days but when I'm breastfeeding I have slightly irregular cycles. This is currently the longest cycle I've had since DD was born though (I got my first PP period at 8 months PP so it's been nearly a year since my cycles started back up), I'm currently on CD 35 with no AF in sight. With the timing there's no way I'm pregnant with a :bfn: since the last time we DTD was 20 days ago and I implant early (like 6 DPO) so if I were really pregnant there's still no way I would have gotten a late :bfp:. 

I saw in amotherslove's signature that she got her :bfp:, congrats, H&H 9 months and lots of sticky dust to her! I've updated her place on the list too. :happydance: :dust:


----------



## karoolia

I'm sorry about the BFN KalonKiki. I wonder why your cycle is so much longer this time. I know that can happen from time to time though. I think your excitement over a possible pregnancy is a pretty good sign that you are definitely ready for baby #3. I hope your DH is able to get on board. Unless you both decide again TTC again of course. 

I'm still chugging along. I still have a lot of days where I worry, but it is getting easier. On Saturday we are doing a photoshoot with a photographer friend to put together some announcement photos. We have told our families, but haven't gone public yet. I'm 17 weeks now so we figure we should make an announcement pretty soon.


----------



## Alligator

Announcement photos sound lovely! Will you share one on here? Would love to see!


----------



## karoolia

I might share. We'll see how they turn out first.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi everyone! Hi Keely! I've been away from BnB for a while, busy with my two littles, but started reading in the WTT forums and found you all on this thread. Am I too late to join in?? 

I have a four year old DD & an 18 month old DS. DH & I have always said we wanted up to 4... but I feel like I'm already in over my head as a working mom of two. (And believe me - if there was ANY WAY we could afford for me to stay at home, I would!). DD has been asking for a sister, and I admit I would love to give her one (although maybe a little more theoretically at times).

If we actively try for number 3, it will be around May/June of 2018. In my heart, I don't feel like I'm done, & I long to hold another baby... but like I said above, I also feel overwhelmed. I just don't know if I'm ready yet. In the meantime, DH & I are using unreliable birth control methods, so we're almost/partially NTNP. I had a couple of pregnancy "scares" already, but always ended in BFNs. 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting to know you all, and wish you all luck & dust! :hug:


----------



## Alligator

Welcome bella - good luck to you. I'm sure you will figure out what's right and where your heart is leading you. Sometimes time has a way of answering those questions for us.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey Christina! It's good to be back in WTT with you. :hugs: <3
I'm in the same boat. I don't feel done yet in my heart but I also feel overwhelmed sometimes with 2 right now and I am a SAHM. I couldn't imagine the craziness of working on top of that. Now doesn't feel like the right time but I feel good about TTC sometime in the next 3 years. Ideally I'd like to start TTC September/October of next year but the longest I'm really willing to wait is September/October 2020.

Well ladies AF finally arrived on the 28th making last cycle 36 days long and the longest cycle I've had since DD was born. I'm still hoping to make it to 2 years of breastfeeding if I can (depends on when she's ready to wean completely) and then right after her birthday I'd like to wean so that I can give my body at least 6 months to regulate. It took 4 cycles after DS weaned to regulate and I started TTC at 6 months after he weaned and got pregnant right away. I'm afraid that the way my cycles are now would make it really difficult for me to get pregnant and I doubt that I'll regulate without weaning.

karoolia - Exciting about the announcement pictures! I hope that you do share one. I can't believe that you're 18 weeks already. :cloud9: <3
Are you planning to find out the gender at your anatomy scan?


----------



## KalonKiki

It's your month, October TTC/NTNPers! Best of luck and lots of babydust! I hope that you all have short and sweet TTC journeys. Please don't forget to update us on your journey. :happydance: :dust:

_**October 2017**_

_*havingmyfirst*_ - Baby #3

_*TtcLittleOne*_ - Baby #1, hoping for :pink:

*Optimisticol* - Baby #2

*lpjkp* - Baby #2

*Waiting4Tmrw* - Baby #1

*autumnal* - Baby #2, hoping for :blue:

*Alligator* - Baby #1

*Annunaki* - Baby #1, hoping for :pink: and going team :yellow:

*sarah34* - Baby #2


----------



## karoolia

Pictures went well I think! Our friend, who has been working a photography business for a little while now, did them for us. He was so professional and really made sure we got every shot we wanted. I haven't seen them yet as he is still editing. I'll try to share a few with you ladies once we make them public. If we get them back in time the goal is for this weekend since it is Canadian Thanksgiving. Just felt like a good time. 

I don't think we'll be finding out sex of the baby. DH really wants to be surprised at birth. I would like to know, but it is just a curiosity thing for me so I have agreed to it being a surprise. That said, he has said that if we see something obvious then he's ok with finding out. So we'll see. Anatomy scan won't be until the end of October so I have about a month to wait either way.


----------



## Lavochain

Hi, am I able to join? 

I'm a mum to my beautiful little boy Rupert who is now 15 months, time flies! I am desperate for another LO and me and hubs have always been quite open that if we have room in the future we'd love four children. During my first pregnancy I was overweight and also gained so I'm now trying to get in a healthier position to start trying for baby number two. I had a fairy healthy pregnancy however I developed pre eclampsia in the last week and was induced, I lost a lot of blood so ended up having a transfusion which then led to me developing an infection. In all I was in hospital for over two weeks and it was pretty traumatic, I'm trying to take any steps necessary to avoid this the next time. I really don't want it to put me off having a larger family. 
We are hoping for a February 2019 baby so will start trying in April/May of next year, that should also give me enough time to improve my fitness! 

I'd love to share this journey with others, it may help with my impatience!


----------



## KalonKiki

Lavochain said:


> Hi, am I able to join?
> 
> I'm a mum to my beautiful little boy Rupert who is now 15 months, time flies! I am desperate for another LO and me and hubs have always been quite open that if we have room in the future we'd love four children. During my first pregnancy I was overweight and also gained so I'm now trying to get in a healthier position to start trying for baby number two. I had a fairy healthy pregnancy however I developed pre eclampsia in the last week and was induced, I lost a lot of blood so ended up having a transfusion which then led to me developing an infection. In all I was in hospital for over two weeks and it was pretty traumatic, I'm trying to take any steps necessary to avoid this the next time. I really don't want it to put me off having a larger family.
> We are hoping for a February 2019 baby so will start trying in April/May of next year, that should also give me enough time to improve my fitness!
> 
> I'd love to share this journey with others, it may help with my impatience!



Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:
If it makes you feel better I was also a preeclampsia survivor with my first pregnancy (DS, 38 weeks gestation) and my doctor told me during my second pregnancy (DD) that my chance of getting preeclampsia again was really low since my children had the same father. Apparently something about having already been exposed to his DNA through a pregnancy prior. I didn't get preeclampsia during my second pregnancy and the only complication I had was low fluid levels at the end (she was born at 37+5). I've known several other mamas that had preeclampsia during their first pregnancy too that didn't get it for any subsequent pregnancies. :hugs: <3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi Lavochain! Welcome! :wave:

I had a really traumatic pregnancy with my first (not preeclampsia, but very fast delivery, second degree tear that wasn't stitched up right the first time, hematoma, followed by vagina surgery and 2 blood transfusions). My second was pretty textbook and I was heavily monitored for the hematoma the second time, because I did experience a lot of blood loss again - but it was nowhere near the recovery of the first time, and the recovery the second time wasn't as painful as the first time either. 

I hope that helps... each pregnancy is truly different. Best of luck on your journey - I may be starting to try around the same time as you/slightly afterward. Maybe we'll end up being bump buddies :)


----------



## Babybump87

Anyone help I came across this calculator were if you put your last period in, it will tell you your next ovulation window (for the following six months )and resulting due date if you were to get pregnant. 

I'm sure it was on the baby centre website but can't seem to find it anywhere ! Thanks x


----------



## AnjaaniPari

Hi ladies! 

Am I able to join this group? You all seem like such a friendly, supportive group and it would be great to be able to interact with individuals that are going through a journey to baby as well. 

Heres a little bit of background. 

Currently 27, married since June 2015, been with my husband since September 2009, diagnosed with PCOS November 2014.

For as long as I can remember I have always wanted to become a mother and I have always wanted to be a young parent. Initially I thought that the best time to start trying would be around a year after our marriage (Fall 2016) but due to certain circumstances that was not do-able. I decided to take that time to consult with a fertility doctor to prepare for when we were in the right situation to start trying and he reconfirmed that I have PCOS. Throughout the re-diagnosis process I was also diagnosed with Vaginismus due to the fact that I experience pain when getting transvaginal ultrasounds, and the fertility doctor was not able to perform an internal exam or the conduct the HSG. Since then (April 2017) I had been visiting a physiotherapist weekly and it has made a world of difference. I was able to get my first pap smear in 6 years, able to properly wear a tampon for the first time in my life, my husband and I have noticed a significant difference with intimacy and I was able to successfully undergo the transvaginal HSG test at the beginning of September. The HSG resulted in no polyps, fibroids, cysts or blockages and we were officially given the green light to start TTCing. 

I do not have regular cycles at all (cycles can last over 100 days) and therefore was put on Provera for 10 days to induce my period. I am currently 5 days post my last pill with no sign of my period (other than cramping which I have had since the 2nd-3rd day of taking the pill) and it is making me very nervous. Once I get my period I am to supposed to start Clomid (50mg) from CD 5-9 to see if it makes me ovulate. I am starting to feel very anxious about the whole ordeal and its only just the beginning. It makes me wonder whether I am really ready for this especially since it most likely will take more than one try. I just have a feeling that this is a right time but am so scared that its going to take more than the average 1-3 cycles success rate that most PCOS Clomid users achieve. My husband is very supportive and optimistic (and surprisingly the realist in this situation) and tries to reassure me that everything will happen at the right time and that each obstacle we get through is a step in the right direction. I havent talked to any of my friends or family about starting to TTC because I feel like it will add extra pressure and judgement that I do not want or need. 

So sorry for going on a tangent and thank you for taking the time to read it. I really needed to get these things out of my head before I drive myself crazy, although it may be too late for that. 

Baby dust to everyone trying!:dust:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:wave: Hi Anj! Wow! It sounds like you've already been through quite an ordeal! So glad that you're past a lot of that and that you've got the go to start trying. Just waiting on Aunt Flo then, right?? 

I'm sure there are many ladies here who can chime in about using Clomid and/or getting pregnant with PCOS. I know I've heard from quite a few who have had a story like that in the past via these forums. I personally do not have that connection... but I've had great success with SMEP (Sperm Meets Egg Plan) and using PreSeed. Maybe that can help in conjunction with the Clomid (once Aunt Flo arrives of course). 

TTC is daunting... even for those who don't have as much of a mountain to climb. It's so hard when so much is out of our hands. I know it's easier said than done, but do what you can to make TTC fun rather than work. This forum helps with that! :)

Best of luck to you on your TTC journey, and sending lots of :dust: your way!!! :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babybump, have you tried the Fertility Friend app?? That's what I use....


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome AnjaaniPari! :wave: :flower:
This is mostly a WTT group but I'd be happy to add you to our TTC list and we'd be happy to support you on your TTC journey as we have so far with our other members that have graduated from WTT to TTC to even pregnancy and 1 birth. :D
I hope that Clomid works well for you and it doesn't take long for you to fall pregnant. My DH and I got married in June 2015 as well and conceived our DD the same month. <3


----------



## Babybump87

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Babybump, have you tried the Fertility Friend app?? That's what I use....

 Thank you will have a look at this ! X

Hi Anj
I hope your journey to becoming pregnant, goes smooth with your new medication ! .


----------



## jessicasmum

Think I've only posted on here once or twice. I'm thinking i now wont be TTC next year, too much going on at the moment so i probably wont be TTC until February 2019 that's if we even TTC at all.

Want to say congratulations to all that are pregnant, good luck those TTC and best wishes for those still WTT :)


----------



## AnjaaniPari

Hi Bella! 
Thank you for the support! Yes I am still waiting on AF... 11 days since last Provera pill and still no signs. I am debating whether I should call my fertility doctor or not. Is the SMEP where you BD every other day? I haven't looked into too many family planning methods since I didn't think I would have many options with having to resort to fertility treatment.. I figured its pretty much just do as your told by the doctor more or less but maybe that's not the case and I should look into some options.

Thank you for the warm welcome KalonKiki. Are you able to be a part of more than one forum at a time? I have browsed a few of the TTC forums and you are right that there maybe more individuals that have similar jouneys as mine since I am starting on mine now and not Waiting. 

Hi Babybump!
Thank you for the kind words :) Even though I have been off the Provera for 11 days now I am still experiencing cramping and even nausea at night.. It seems very strange to me.. can't wait to move on to Clomid (although I've heard side effect of that can be even worse.. oh well only time will tell and if it gets me to ovulate and conceive then its all worth it!)

Thank you everyone for the support, I really appreciate it as a new TTCer.. takes the edge off a bit!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi Anj, 

SMEP is where you BD every other day starting on day 8... then on day 10, start testing using OPKs. When you get a positive OPK, BD 3 more days in a row. Skip one day, then BD one more time. Then wait. I did this along with preseed. Both times that I did this method, I got pregnant that (first) month. 

And yes! You can absolutely comment on as many forums as you want :o)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Can I come back in, ladies?

Found out today that we lost the baby - classified as a missed miscarriage. Right now the plan is to wait it out at home and if nothing happens by next week, I'll need to schedule a D&C. :nope:

I'm beyond devastated :cry: I know know though, even through all this heartache, that DH and I haven't given up hope for having more children. But obviously, we're going to be waiting a bit to heal both physically and emotionally. Today has been quite the rollercoaster, as I suspect the next few weeks will be. I have never done very well with waiting, so I think DH and I will be TTC again once it's physically possible to do so, which may be a few months from what I understand. We're just going to kind of play it by ear and see how it goes.


----------



## swedengirl

Im so sorry aidensmomma. Hugs coming your way! My thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## karoolia

aidensxmomma I'm so sorry. I can't imagine the heartache you have been through with your losses. My mc was also a missed miscarriage and I remember feeling like my body had betrayed me by not letting me know. Did your doctor talk to you about how long you need to wait physically? Mine said just one cycle, but maybe since you have had a few mc this year you might need longer. Emotionally, wait as long as you need. It's a tough road regardless of when you try again. Sending you lots of virtual hugs.


----------



## Alligator

Oh aidensxmomma I am so sorry :( I also had a missed miscarriage and it was horrifying. I felt like my body let me down, I felt like I couldn't do what my body was supposed to do, and the crushing sadness...ugh. My heart is breaking for you. 

As karoolia says, we were told to wait one cycle before trying again but honestly I don't think my body was ready. I ended up needing a d&c and I don't think I was physically healed that first month. My first AF was very heavy for only one day, then nearly nothing (spotting) for 2-3 days. I think. clearly, my body needed more time to heal. My second AF was much more normal (still not back to usual), but I also feel a lot more settled emotionally now. Do what's best for you and lean on your DH. xo


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thank you for the support ladies :hugs:

My doctor didn't say anything in regards to when we could try again. But I have another appointment next week and will bring it up then. My OB did explain that this loss was different from the other losses I've had - the others were before 5 weeks and more likely related to a progesterone issue where this loss was probably a different cause. I am fairly certain that the worst parts of this loss have happened, so I feel slightly better that at least my body could do that much. I'm holding out hope that maybe everything will go smoothly from this point forward.

As heartbroken as I am, part of me really wants to be able to try again now. I've never been good with waiting and I always seem to deal with any bad situation better by making a plan and moving forward, ya know? But then I feel horribly guilty for feeling like that. DH has said that he's okay with whatever I want to do, which is both sweet and unhelpful. 

I'm focusing on taking care of my kids and preparing to move inn November 1. Being busy is making me feel more normal and I think that's been helpful.


----------



## Alligator

Aiden you sound just like me. I was eager to try again right away as I just knew it would help me heal, and also it would help me feel like I was doing SOMETHING. I felt so helpless throughout the whole miscarriage and like I had no control over what was happening inside my body, and to my body. It was so scary and upsetting, and I think the idea of trying again gave me a sense of control back. It makes perfect sense to me what you're feeling and you shouldn't feel guilty for it (although I also felt that way). I am glad your DH is supportive, mine was the same.


----------



## karoolia

I felt the exact same way. Some people told me I shouldn't try again until I felt completely at peace and emotionally healed, but for me, trying again was the very thing that helped me heal. We actually started trying again before I even completed one cycle. We didn't conceive then (I don't even think I ovulated), but it made me feel like I was doing something. My OB said there really wasn't a right or wrong time to try again, some doctors tell you to wait, but he said, that is mainly to give you time to emotionally recover. He said, if that wasn't right for me then we could dive in right away. 

I hope you are doing as well as you can.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Alligator and karoolia - Thank you so much for your support and making me feel a lot more normal about everything I'm feeling. I do really think moving forward towards having a rainbow is going to help with healing a lot. After I lost my daughter, I had always felt really "stuck" until my nephew was born. It wasn't until then that I finally could heal and move forward. So I think this is very similar to that. 

So far, I am doing better than I thought I would be. I think I'm just at peace with it...I know there is nothing that I can do to change what happened at this point, I seem to have gone through the worst physical parts already, and I feel secure in moving forward. I mean, I'm heartbroken and since Monday, I spent a lot of time crying, but I've been letting myself feel everything and deal with it as it comes. I am sure there will be a lot of ups and downs, but I have a good support system and DH seems to just know how to handle each new wave as it comes, so I feel confident in being able to both grieve and keep going forward.

And I want to thank all of you for giving me the chance to talk about everything and thank you for not judging me. This is such an awesome group. :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

There will certainly be ups and downs but it sounds like you are in a healthy, healing place to process your loss and grief and that is wonderful. It's so important to let yourself feel and cry and grieve however is natural for you and however gives you peace and healing.

Never any judgement, here if you need anything at all <3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

aidensxmomma, I am so incredibly sorry for your loss(es). I don't have any advice, but it sounds like you're in a good place to heal. I don't blame you at all for being ready for your rainbow! I hope it comes soon :hugs:


----------



## karoolia

I don't think I updated over here. We had our anatomy scan last week and everything was perfect! It took 1.5 hours and I was nervous at times, but everything he checked was where it should be and functioning the way it was supposed to function. We didn't find out the baby's sex though. DH really wants to be surprised. I'd like to know, but it's not a big deal to me so I agreed. Now we just sit and wait another 18 weeks and we'll get to meet baby!


----------



## Alligator

So exciting. I feel like time is flying by!


----------



## swedengirl

So happy to hear Karoolia! Can't believe you are already 22 weeks! Have you felt some kicks yet?


----------



## karoolia

Yes! I have been feeling movement since 17 weeks, but it hasn't progressed to anything big. Once in a while I feel something that I know is probably a kick, the rest of the time, I just know baby is doing something in there. I think he or she is a fairly chill baby. During our ultrasound the OB get trying to make baby move to get a better look at the heart and baby just would not roll over. He/she definitely squirms and kicks though so I'm hoping I feel more distinctive/frequent moves soon. 

If anyone is interested I started a pregnancy journal today. My first post is long and probably overly emotional, but I also shared some of our announcement pictures from a few weeks ago and some scan pictures :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Terah - I'm so incredibly sorry about your MMC. I'll get it added to the angel list. :cry:
I hope you're dong as well as you can, there will never be any judgement in this thread and we will always be here for you. <3

Karoolia - Congrats on a healthy baby at your anatomy scan! I admire your will power to not find out the sex, I had been itching to find out from the moment I got my :bfp: with both of my babies. I'm hoping I can go team :yellow: for my next pregnancy but my impatience may get the better of me again. :haha:
I'll have to look for your pregnancy journal, I'd love to follow it. :D
I felt movement for the first time at 17 weeks with DS too. <3

Alligator - I saw that you're 4 weeks pregnant in your signature, congrats on your :bfp: and H&H 9 months! I'll get you added to the preggo list. :happydance:

Sorry I've been gone for a while ladies. It's been hard for me to get on here lately, I've been so broody and feeling hopeless because I'm not sure that DH will feel ready to TTC next Fall like I'm hoping. He seems very set against having another baby at the moment and of course I'm feeling incredibly ready to have another baby right now. Like I'd start TTC this cycle if he asked even though next year would realistically feel better. It could be because trying now would give us roughly the same age gap that DS and DD have and I like their age gap but who really knows why the broody bug has bitten me so hard lately. It doesn't help that DS has been begging us for a baby brother on a near daily basis for the past couple of weeks, even though DH and I would both prefer another girl.


----------



## KalonKiki

It's your month November 2017 NTNP/TTCers! Best of luck and lots of baby dust to you all. I hope that your journeys are short and sweet. Remember to update us on your journeys so that we can update your place on the list. :happydance: <3 :dust:


:bunny::dust:*~*TTC/NTNP List*~*:dust::bunny:



_**November 2017**_

_*BrittneyAnne*_ - Baby #1

*aidensxmomma (Terah)* - Baby #5 (Baby #2 with OH)

*sarah34* - Baby #2

*AnjaaniPari* - Baby #1 w/ PCOS, taking Clomid


----------



## Alligator

Thank you kalonkikki, and Im sorry your DH doesnt seem to be onboard. That can be so frustrating when you know what you want so badly. I hope he comes around. Hugs.


----------



## tverb84

So almost two weeks ago I got a job working in a restaurant in the buffet area. I started last weekend and worked this Friday, yesterday and today. I'm not really sure if I still have the job because yesterday the manager told me I wasn't working fast enough and would let me know if they need me to work next weekend. 

Honestly, I'm not that sad if I don't get called back because it didn't feel like I fit in and no matter how much I tried to say it wasn't enough. :shrug:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Keely, I feel for you. :hugs: It's tough when you know what you want and your DH isn't on board (keyword - yet!). And I totally am on the same page with Maddy! She has been asking & asking for a baby sister! I don't think DH has a preference... I sure don't (except wanting to please Maddy!). We both ask her, "But what if it's a boy? What if it's another brother? We can't "order" a girl baby - we get what we get." But she insists she doesn't want another brother - just a little sister. She talks about her in words like "MY sister" - as if she already exists, and she's just waiting for her to get here. In the meantime, DH & I really are far from being "careful" when it comes to BDing, even though this is REALLY not a good time for me to get pregnant, but we're really acting more like NTNP. So who knows. It could be anytime :haha: And here I am unsure of expanding our family. 2 small kiddos with me working full time has me frustrated and exhausted 24/7. I just can't even imagine adding a 3rd to that mix. Yet I do still get pangs for another little baby. Who knows. 

Anyway, enough about me... tverb84, that sounds kinda sketchy, but the restaurant industry can be like that. I used to work as a hostess at a restaurant, and I would show up only to have them tell me I wasn't needed and to go home. Or I'd show up and be told not to clock in yet and told that I should order some food while I waited (but yet I'd have to pay for the food). Of course I was 17 at the time, it was my first restaurant job, and I just thought that's the way it was.... if they're going to string you along like that, I'd say buh-bye & walk out. You don't need that in your life! :hugs: 

Congrats Alligator!!! :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Christina - I'm sorry you're pretty much in the same boat! It's really been getting me down, I'd feel so much better if he didn't talk about it like it's the worst idea in the world, it makes me feel like he'll never be ready and I know that if we don't go for that last baby I'll regret it and likely become resentful. I just really wish we were on the same page about if and when to have another baby like we were when we were WTT for DD. I thought WTT was hard last time when I was simply impatient but this time it's stressful. :cry:

Tara - I'm sorry the job doesn't seem to be working out, that really sucks. :(


----------



## lesondemavie

Hi all, DH and I are WTT for #2 right now. After a rocky journey to baby #1, we welcomed our daughter into this world this past July. I&#8217;m 35 and it took 2 years from start to baby in my arms the first go around, so we plan to start trying again soon. I&#8217;m hoping the second time will be faster since we know why we had trouble now and it&#8217;s a somewhat easy fix. Still I&#8217;m nervous about opening myself back up to the heartache and grief we experienced in 2016. My heart goes out to those experiencing the shock and grief of a missed miscarriage now :hugs:. 

I&#8217;m currently back at work pumping and still breastfeeding when home and no sign of AF yet. The plan is to stop pumping in January when baby girl is 6 months. I&#8217;m a little nervous about weaning bc bfing is such a comfort for her, so I&#8217;ll probably still let her suck when I&#8217;m home and we&#8217;ll see how it goes. I&#8217;m thinking AF should return soon after I stop, and as soon as the witch is back ttc is a go. I&#8217;m hoping that means we&#8217;ll be back at it in February 2018. They say ttc before a year puts you at greater risk of miscarriage but so does aging, so I&#8217;m hoping 6 months will be a good in between for us. We are both back on all of our ttc vitamins and well I will eventually have to test out dtd again (which has been the furthest thing from my mind since delivery).

Looking forward to getting to know you all and cheers to our dreams coming true <3


----------



## aidensxmomma

karoolia said:


> I don't think I updated over here. We had our anatomy scan last week and everything was perfect! It took 1.5 hours and I was nervous at times, but everything he checked was where it should be and functioning the way it was supposed to function. We didn't find out the baby's sex though. DH really wants to be surprised. I'd like to know, but it's not a big deal to me so I agreed. Now we just sit and wait another 18 weeks and we'll get to meet baby!

I'm so glad everything looked great on your anatomy scan! :happydance: I think it's great that you're waiting to find out the gender. I tried to stay team yellow when I was pregnant with DD2...FOB and I had decided that we would wait to have the experience (we found out with the older two) and since we already had a boy and a girl, we weren't too set on what we wanted to have. But I ended up getting an ultrasound after a trip to the ER and I just couldn't resist finding out - poor FOB wasn't even there :blush: I just can't handle the suspense :haha:



KalonKiki said:


> Terah - I'm so incredibly sorry about your MMC. I'll get it added to the angel list. :cry:
> I hope you're dong as well as you can, there will never be any judgement in this thread and we will always be here for you. <3
> 
> Karoolia - Congrats on a healthy baby at your anatomy scan! I admire your will power to not find out the sex, I had been itching to find out from the moment I got my :bfp: with both of my babies. I'm hoping I can go team :yellow: for my next pregnancy but my impatience may get the better of me again. :haha:
> I'll have to look for your pregnancy journal, I'd love to follow it. :D
> I felt movement for the first time at 17 weeks with DS too. <3
> 
> Alligator - I saw that you're 4 weeks pregnant in your signature, congrats on your :bfp: and H&H 9 months! I'll get you added to the preggo list. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry I've been gone for a while ladies. It's been hard for me to get on here lately, I've been so broody and feeling hopeless because I'm not sure that DH will feel ready to TTC next Fall like I'm hoping. He seems very set against having another baby at the moment and of course I'm feeling incredibly ready to have another baby right now. Like I'd start TTC this cycle if he asked even though next year would realistically feel better. It could be because trying now would give us roughly the same age gap that DS and DD have and I like their age gap but who really knows why the broody bug has bitten me so hard lately. It doesn't help that DS has been begging us for a baby brother on a near daily basis for the past couple of weeks, even though DH and I would both prefer another girl.

Thank you :hugs:

I'm sorry you're feeling hopeless and I will keep all my fingers (and toes!) crossed that your DH gets on board soon. 



lesondemavie said:


> Hi all, DH and I are WTT for #2 right now. After a rocky journey to baby #1, we welcomed our daughter into this world this past July. Im 35 and it took 2 years from start to baby in my arms the first go around, so we plan to start trying again soon. Im hoping the second time will be faster since we know why we had trouble now and its a somewhat easy fix. Still Im nervous about opening myself back up to the heartache and grief we experienced in 2016. My heart goes out to those experiencing the shock and grief of a missed miscarriage now :hugs:.
> 
> Im currently back at work pumping and still breastfeeding when home and no sign of AF yet. The plan is to stop pumping in January when baby girl is 6 months. Im a little nervous about weaning bc bfing is such a comfort for her, so Ill probably still let her suck when Im home and well see how it goes. Im thinking AF should return soon after I stop, and as soon as the witch is back ttc is a go. Im hoping that means well be back at it in February 2018. They say ttc before a year puts you at greater risk of miscarriage but so does aging, so Im hoping 6 months will be a good in between for us. We are both back on all of our ttc vitamins and well I will eventually have to test out dtd again (which has been the furthest thing from my mind since delivery).
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all and cheers to our dreams coming true <3

Welcome! :flower: I hope you have an easier time TTC #2 :hugs:

I'm still breastfeeding DS2 - he's 14 months now. AF came back in April when DS was 8 months old. Once he started eating more solids, my cycles started to come back. They've been pretty irregular, but they were starting to get closer to normal when I got pregnant this last time. I was really hesitant to wean DS and I'm glad that I didn't have to in order for AF to show up again. FX it'll be the same for you! :thumbup:

AFM - I'm doing pretty well, all things considered. As of my last blood test (two weeks after mc), HCG levels were down to 4. I have my (hopefully) final blood test next week and then we should officially get the green light to TTC again, not that we've been careful :blush: Also, last week, we moved. We were finally able to get a rental in the city/neighborhood that we liked and I'm so, so happy to be back. DH and the big kids are too. DS2 is too young to really care :haha: We weren't sure if the move was even going to happen, so DH and I were completely unprepared and had nothing packed...but we got it done. In two days we were able to pack and move everything with all three kids in tow. :wacko: It was crazy, but so worth it!

We had a bit of a scary night tonight. I put DS2 in his crib for bed and he was playing around a little like he always does. I was sitting in my room and I heard him start to cry/scream. So I went rushing in by him and my poor baby had his leg stuck in between the slats of his crib :nope: I called DH (who was working) and told him to come home because I couldn't get Everett's leg out of the crib. So DH gets home and he can't get Everett unstuck either! DH called the non-emergency police line and they were able to send a public safety officer to come help. So finally, DH and the public safety officer found a saw and were able to cut the slat on DS's crib and get his leg free while I sat in the crib with him to keep him calm and still. Luckily, Everett is doing just fine now, but he'll have a nasty bruise on his leg. He was happy and running around once he was free, though. It was quite the experience and I'm glad that it wasn't worse because it was so scary. Everett did not like the officer after he started sawing, which was kind of funny - I've never seen him glare at someone like that before :haha:


----------



## Alligator

Oh my gosh your poor little guy! How scary for all of you. I'm sure more scary for parents though, luckily he won't remember but you sure will! I'm glad all was well in the end.


----------



## tverb84

I'm glad Everett is doing ok!

Yeah I don't have the job anymore but I still was paid today for the five days I worked so that's good! I have no hard feelings against the restaurant sometimes things just don't work out. 

Speaking of jobs in September I put in my resume at the dairy queen here and a woman left a voicemail today on my phone to set up an interview. I haven't called back and need to update my resume to include the restaurant. I'm not sure when I'll call DQ. :shrug:

Unfortunately two weeks ago yesterday I had another seizure and went to the hospital. So now I'm going to be on medication for the rest of my life and I have an appointment with the neurologist Monday afternoon.


----------



## Weebles

I'm not sure when hubby and I will begin ttc number 3 but I'm hoping it will be soon. I'm currently breastfeeding DD and even though she's nearing 6 months my cycles still have not returned. I'm definitely not used to looking forward to AF, lol! 

We won't be perusing fertility treatments this next time so I'm trying to keep my expectations neutral either way this pans out but I would absolutely love to be team yellow for a third and final bundle of joy.


----------



## Laroawan

Haven't been on the board in a while. Just wanted to update that my due date is now march 13, 2018 and we are expecting a healthy baby boy.


----------



## AngelOb

Hi Ladies!:wave:

I'm hoping I can join the wait with you all, I've just started to get antsy about trying for baby #2. DH and I got married last month but are having a wedding ceremony with family and friends in June of next year and then going on a honeymoon straight away. So, in the hopes of fitting into my wedding dress, we are going to start WTT for baby #2 June of 2018.

My DD is a little over a year old. We stopped breastfeeding around 13 months or so, she ended up self-weaning (go figure, she's my baby but extremely independent). My cycles are very slowly going back to normal and I think that's why I'm starting to get antsy, I can finally time things out.

I'm excited to get back into the forums, I was active while I was TTC and after I got my sticky bean but have fallen off since. Can't wait to get to know all of you!


----------



## emma4g63

Hi ladies 

Used to be a regular on b n b trying with both of mine and throughout pregnancy and babies 
Not been on much since my second shes quite a handful at 18 months 
But oh is wanting to try again and Im not 100% sure Ill be honest but I know my families not compete at 2 so I do want to try but with my second being such hard work Im unsure 


Hope to get to know you all xx


----------



## karoolia

Haven't updated here in a while. Welcome to everyone starting their wait!

I'm almost in 3rd tri! Crazy! Starting to think now about what life will be like with baby. How we'll ever fit a baby and all the stuff in our apartment is a mystery yet to be solved. I have also been busy trying to learn what we even need. There are so many baby things available!

Anyway, I'm not very exciting, but just wanted to pop in for a quick update. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats to those expecting and welcome to those joining!

Karoo - All the baby stuff is overwhelming but youll sort it out. I feel like we use just about everything we have. I thought we had it all before baby, but boy have we bought a ton since :haha:

AFM - C is 4 months which means 2 more months before we wean and try to get back ttc. Im actually having a really tough time right now. I thought I was in the clear but I think the baby blues are hitting me. Im having a hard time accepting my new body and pumping at work is so stressful since I drive all over to client homes. I feel like Im wearing too many hats and not doing anything well. Im also just so scattered. Organization has gone out the window. I thought about weaning now so I could stop pumping, but I love bfing when Im home. Hopefully my hormones will sort out and this sadness/need to cry will pass.


----------



## KalonKiki

It's your month December TTC/NTNPers! Best of luck and lots of baby dust to all of you! I hope that your journeys are short and sweet, please don't forget to update us. :flower: :dust:

_**December 2017**_

*JennP* - Baby #1

_*BrittneyAnne*_ - Baby #1

*aidensxmomma (Terah)* - Baby #5 (Baby #2 with OH) :yellow:

*sarah34* - Baby #2

*AnjaaniPari* - Baby #1 w/ PCOS, taking Clomid

Hello and welcome new ladies! :flower: :wave:

Terah - I'm so glad that Everette is okay! How scary. :(

Laroawan - Congrats on a healthy :blue:! Thank you for updating us, I'm glad that things are going well for you this time around. :cloud9: <3

karoolia - Happy 3rd trimester! It won't be long now before baby is here, how exciting! When I was your gestation it was only 10 more weeks before I met my babies. :cloud9: <3

lesondemavie - I'm sorry that you've had the baby blues! The first few months can be really rough, especially after your first baby when motherhood is completely new. I'm having a harder time accepting my postpartum body after my DD though, after DS I lost so much weight breastfeeding and it was great, I hadn't been that slender since high school and I felt great. I've gained so much weight since getting pregnant with my DD though and just can't seem to lose it.


----------



## swedengirl

Hey all!

Wanted to update and say our gorgeous little girl arrived on the 3rd of December! She was a little under weight at 4lbs9oz but was and is doing well!
Was an amazing labor and I 
actually weirdly enjoyed the whole thing. I was so nervous about it but I had such a positive experience that was mainly at home-although we nearly didnt make it to the hospital in time! 

Hope all of you are doing well in you WTT journey, TTC journey or your pregnancy!


----------



## karoolia

Congrats Swedengirl!! I can't believe your little girl is here already! I'm so glad you had such a positive birth experience as well.


----------



## Babybump87

swedengirl said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Wanted to update and say our gorgeous little girl arrived on the 3rd of December! She was a little under weight at 4lbs9oz but was and is doing well!
> Was an amazing labor and I
> actually weirdly enjoyed the whole thing. I was so nervous about it but I had such a positive experience that was mainly at home-although we nearly didnt make it to the hospital in time!
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well in you WTT journey, TTC journey or your pregnancy!

Congratulations!! Glad you had an amazing labour !


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats swedengirl! That's awesome to hear that it went well and you have a healthy baby girl.

How is/was everyone's holiday? Being with family made the WTT a little harder for me because I'm excited to have a second baby but also struggling with the fact that my baby girl won't always be the only one around. We're mixed over here lol. Only a little over 6 more months to go!


----------



## karoolia

I'm 30 weeks now ladies, hard to believe! This time last year DH had finally talked me into starting to TTC come Feb-March (I was pretty nervous about being pregnant before we started TTC). Now here I am after one miscarriage and now a fairly smooth pregnancy (so far) later starting to seriously think about giving birth in February or March (due date is March 5th so could be either Month!). Crazy how much can change in a year!


----------



## lesondemavie

I&#8217;m starting to have second thoughts about trying for baby#2. I feel like my little girl is going through a tough stage right now at 5 months old. I can&#8217;t imagine vomiting violently for 4 months or worse grieving a loss, and working full-time/taking care of a baby all at once. I keep telling myself every pregnancy is different, and we know my problem so the odds of another loss are low, but my heart has a hard time believing it. There are so many changes coming up too: I was just given the promotion to Director that I&#8217;ve been working so hard for, C is going to daycare and DH is going back to work in January, and I&#8217;ll be weaning off of pumping. Ugh so many emotions. Honestly, I&#8217;d be happy with just my little C, but we both love our siblings and want C to have that too. I think I probably just need to give it some time and see how I feel in a February/March.


----------



## AliJo

Les - I would definitely just take your time and not stress about it. If the time comes and it doesn't feel right then maybe wait a few more months. The way you feel can change drastically in short amount of time. 


Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday. Just wanted to pop in and say I'm kind of debating on trying sooner than planned. I've been on this hunch about trying as soon as my cycles return. I've gone over the pros and cons and I can't shake wanting to. Who knows what I'll do. I may just NTNP. Kind of have been anyways.


----------



## ja14

I can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s already the end on the year and almost 2018! There&#8217;s only three months left before I start ttc and I&#8217;m so excited! DS was around a newborn over the holidays and loved sitting beside him & staring lol he&#8217;s going to make such a good big brother!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey everyone!, Can I Join?

I'm anxiously waiting to try in May 2018! Its going to be a long wait I could do with the support!.

This next pregnancy will be my 10th pregnancy! fingers crossed it will be my first full term baby. I've had 5 early miscarriages an abdominal ectopic and my 4 boys were all born early 3 of them passed away my first boy in 2014 passed the day before he was born, my second boy was born at 31 weeks and is a thriving 2 year old and my twin boys were born in January and both passed away during birth due to placental abruption.

Hoping to share a positive journey with you all :D xxx


----------



## KalonKiki

It's your month January TTC/NTNPers! Best of luck and lots of baby dust, I hope that your journeys are short and sweet. Please don't forget to update us. :happydance: :flower: :dust:

_**January 2018**_

*ssarahh* - Baby #2, going team :yellow:

*Bumblebee24* - Baby #2, NTNP and going team :yellow:

_*blauren*_ - Baby #1

*Sophie1205 * - Baby #2

*JennP* - Baby #1

_*BrittneyAnne*_ - Baby #1

*aidensxmomma (Terah)* - Baby #5 (Baby #2 with OH) :yellow:

*sarah34* - Baby #2

*AnjaaniPari* - Baby #1 w/ PCOS, taking Clomid

swedengirl - Congrats on the birth of your baby girl :pink:! I'm so glad you had a positive birth experience. I added you to the Babies Born section of the list. :happydance: :cloud9: <3 :baby:

karoolia - Happy 31 weeks! It won't be much longer for you now, how exciting! I'm glad that your pregnancy has been going fairly smoothly. :D

AngelOb - I remember feeling similar feelings in the WTT home stretch when I was WTT for baby #2. Now that she's here though I cannot imagine my life without both my sweet prince and my precious princess. :cloud9: <3

lesondemavie - Take all of the time you need. There's no need to rush TTC unless you're worried about your biological clock. There's nothing wrong with not feeling ready even if at the same time you're feeling really broody and know that you want another baby. My kids have a 2 year and 5 month gap and honestly I really love it and as impatient as I was WTT for baby #2 I'm glad I waited as long as I did. There's no way we really would have been ready to TTC before we did and things worked out really well. Right now I'm super impatient again but I know that now is not the right time and when it is eventually the right time I know that I will be glad that I waited.

AliJo - I'm sure that things will be okay no matter what you decide to do. Things will happen when they are meant to. :hugs:

ja14 - Happy 2018! Yay for only having 3 months left to go. :happydance:

xMissxZoiex - Welcome to the group! :wave: :flower:
I'm so sorry for all of your losses, I can't imagine how heartbreaking it is to go through that and I really hope that you get your rainbow this time. :cry: :hugs:

As for me DD weaned herself recently and I'm a little bit of a wreck about it. I was really hoping to make it to at least March. WTT seems so much harder when my baby feels like less of a baby now that she's running and climbing and talking and now she's not even nursing anymore. :cry:
I lost my insurance when I turned 26 back in October so until I can get new insurance I won't be TTC anytime soon. I'm hoping everything will be in order by September/October but right now it's not looking likely and DH is still not keen on the idea of TTC anytime soon although he has not ruled out a 3rd entirely so I'm still holding onto the hope that we will TTC sometime in the next couple of years hopefully. I'm still keeping my date until it's here though and will adjust accordingly as necessary but I'm really hoping that I don't need to wait any longer than September/October 2019, 2020 on the outside to TTC my last baby and complete our family. I know that if I have to wait much longer than that I will want a 4th close in age to the 3rd because I hate the idea of having such a big gap between DS, DD and baby #3 without at least having a 4th close in age to #3.


----------



## Babybump87

lesondemavie said:


> Im starting to have second thoughts about trying for baby#2. I feel like my little girl is going through a tough stage right now at 5 months old. I cant imagine vomiting violently for 4 months or worse grieving a loss, and working full-time/taking care of a baby all at once. I keep telling myself every pregnancy is different, and we know my problem so the odds of another loss are low, but my heart has a hard time believing it. There are so many changes coming up too: I was just given the promotion to Director that Ive been working so hard for, C is going to daycare and DH is going back to work in January, and Ill be weaning off of pumping. Ugh so many emotions. Honestly, Id be happy with just my little C, but we both love our siblings and want C to have that too. I think I probably just need to give it some time and see how I feel in a February/March.

. 

Im now going through a phase of we can do it then telling myself I wont cope ! We want to try for baby no3 . 
DD2 has just turned two and is going through a really naughty stage cant leave her alone for 5 minutes . But then I am thinking this year is precious too as she will start nursery next January ! So Im thinking hopefully a new baby when she has started nursery . I just know for our family I would regret leaving it too late and not adding to our family ! I try to remind myself that this is just a stage and shes learning and growing ! Not easy at the time though lol

Sorry for a quick reply using my phone at the minute . Just wanted you to know you are not alone with making this decision !!


----------



## lesondemavie

Welcome Zoie. I hope there is only happiness ahead, and will be here for support no matter your journey.

Thank you all for the support. Kiki - that darn bio clock is definitely part of it. I&#8217;m 36 in April this year. bb87 - Thanks for letting me know I&#8217;m not alone. We probably all have some mixed feelings no matter our situations.

C starts daycare on Monday and I&#8217;m so worried she just won&#8217;t nap there at all. Fx for a smooth transition. Less than 22 days of pumping left for me! Well more than that but less than 22 days before I start weaning off of pumping.


----------



## KalonKiki

If it makes you feel better my mother had her last baby at 38 I believe. My youngest brother is a perfectly healthy, thriving little boy of 7 years now and she had a smooth, complication free pregnancy and labor. You still have time at 36, a lot of women are having babies even into their 40's these days. <3


----------



## karoolia

Welcome Zoie! I'm so sorry for you loses, I can't imagine how painful that must have been. Hopefully it will be all good news from here on out. 

Les - I get you on the age thing. I'm only 29 now, but pregnant with #1 and we would like 3-4 kids. So I anticipate having my last at the later end of my 30s. My mother was 36 and 39 when she had her babies. Her pregnancies weren't the easiest, but she did fine overall. I know lots of ladies who have had babies in their late 30s and have had smooth pregnancies and healthy babies so it's definitely doable!

I feel like I'm in a state of disbelief. If it weren't for the bump I wouldn't even know I was pregnant and yet in just over 8 weeks baby will be here! Crazy! We're also starting to talk about when to have #2. How is that even crossing our minds? haha. The conversation actually came up because my husband mentioned wanting to go to Jamaica for a vacation in winter 2019. He'll be 7-8 months into his new job and finances will be much better so he has started day dreaming. Of course that brought up the topic of zika and when were we planning to TTC again.


----------



## Alligator

Baby will be here so soon karoolia! That's so exciting! LOL the other day my DH mentioned something about how he wants two and then I was like 'whoa...let's see how this one goes first!!' ha ha ha


----------



## karoolia

haha, men. They don't have to do the work and yet here they are planning future babies.


----------



## Alligator

Yeah seriously! Let me get out of the first trimester haze a little bit first. Easy for you to say, buddy!


----------



## KalonKiki

Lol, men are funny either way. I've done the vast majority of the work with the kids yet I'm having to try to convince my DH that having another anytime soon is a good idea. :haha:

Alligator - I can't believe you're almost in the second trimester already! Time sure is flying.

karoolia - I was in a total state of disbelief after I gave birth. I would stare at my DS sleeping in his little hospital bassinet and just couldn't believe that he was really mine and that I was going to get to take him home and raise him for the next 18 years.


----------



## Alligator

It's crazy! Some people say it's 13, others 14...but if you do the math it's like 13.333 and I'm 13.3 tomorrow...so, either way...soon!


----------



## karoolia

How are you ladies doing? I am down to less than a month before baby arrives (give or take). I really am a 2018 mommy to be! So much to get done before baby arrives of course! Eep!


----------



## lesondemavie

How exciting k! The end with C dragged for me so much, but I went almost 2 weeks past my due date before being induced.

I started weaning off of pumping. Only one pump a day now, so going about 5 hours between bfing in the am and pumping, and then again between pumping and bfing in the evenings. Neither baby nor I are ready to wean off bfing, and Im putting off mixing in formula to stretch out my freezer supply. As of now, my one pump is replacing what she eats at daycare. No sign of AF yet, but its only been 2 weeks and weve all been sick with colds and fevers for 3 weeks now.

Ive decided that Im going to keep bfing for now when Im home. Seems that I can drop pumping entirely and my body will adjust to have more in the evenings and less during the day. Its working out now with the one pump even on weekends, but I think we may need to supplement on weekends once I stop pumping entirely. I figure my supply will be low during the day bc my body wont know the difference between a weekday and the weekend. Guess well cross that bridge when we get there.

Dealing with the realization that AF may not be back as soon as Id like which means we cant start ttc baby 2 as soon as we planned has helped me to realize that I am looking forward to trying for a second. Its a bit frustrating waiting for AF but we need the time to nap-train anyway...just need these colds to pass first and then its no more naps in my arms. Otherwise us cosleeping parents will have zero alone time to dtd &#128514;


----------



## KalonKiki

It's your month February TTC/NTNPers! Best of luck and lots of baby dust. Please remember to keep us updated on your journeys. :happydance: :flower: :dust:

_**February 2018**_

_*Jasy*_ - Baby #2

*Stacip* - Baby #2

*Demotivated* - Baby #2

*lesondemavie* - Baby #2 

*ssarahh* - Baby #2, going team :yellow:

*Bumblebee24* - Baby #2, NTNP and going team :yellow:

_*blauren*_ - Baby #1

*Sophie1205 * - Baby #2

*JennP* - Baby #1

_*BrittneyAnne*_ - Baby #1

*aidensxmomma (Terah)* - Baby #5 (Baby #2 with OH) :yellow:

*sarah34* - Baby #2

*AnjaaniPari* - Baby #1 w/ PCOS, taking Clomid

karoolia - Oh my gosh, you're getting so close to your due date now! I'm so excited that you'll get to meet your baby soon. :happydance: :cloud9: <3


----------



## Alligator

Kalon how are things with you!?


----------



## Jay900

Hey ladies :flower:

Can I join? Looking for people in a similar situation to talk to. 
I'm 27 and my OH is 22 we have been together for 2 years now. With plans to marry in the future when we have the money, OH is a total petrol head and I would rather we saved for his dream car first :thumbup: (serious brownie points earned:winkwink:)
I've been hit with baby fever this last year or So (think it's my age :haha:) although I have been silent about it. But this last 6 months my other half has had it real bad. He really wants a baby and is constantly pointing out babies when we go out.
We are thinking the beginning of 2019 as we have a fair bit planned for us this year, a couple of holidays and a few weekends away. So we really want to take this year for us before we have a baby. 
I'm going to come off bc before the year is out we think. As I have been on it for a long time and my cycles have always been a bit irregular so would be good to give them time to settle. We would be NTNP for the last couple months of the year to give us a good start TTCing in the new year. If we got pregnant straight away off bc that would be fine as all it would mean is I couldn't drink over Christmas and New year which is fine by me ( I'll be designated designated driver instead :haha:)
Anyway most of our friends are male and of them that have partners they aren't in as serious a place as we are (ie living together, engaged, have or wanting kids yet) so it's hard not having anyone to talk to about it as I don't want to keep going on at my OH about it cause I think it's different for guys (or at least him anyway) he doesn't think about the ins and outs of TTC; ovulation, tww, ect. he's all: 'it will just happen if I come off the pill' but I'm more of a planner. I like to plan for everything, lists are my best friend haha he is always laughing that I make list for everything. I just love to be organised :dohh:
So anyway after this essay I will just say, I'd love to join you girlies. 
Jay900- NTNP #1: October 2018


----------



## karoolia

My baby arrived on Friday at 38w 5d! We can't believe he's here already. He turned out to be a boy and we have named him Nolan Thomas. I can't believe I started this journey here in this group a little over a year ago. I was so nervous and unsure I was ready and yet eager to start trying at the same time. Now, just like that, I'm a mom and slowly, but surely figuring out this whole parenting thing!


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats karoo! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## AliJo

Congrats karoo!! Such a wonderful name! Welcome to Mommyhood!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

It's your month March TTC/NTNPers! Best of luck and lots of baby dust to you all. Don't forget to keep us updated please. :flower: :dust:

_**March 2018**_

*LadyVictoria* - Baby #1

_*Jasy*_ - Baby #2

*Stacip* - Baby #2

*Demotivated* - Baby #2

*lesondemavie* - Baby #2 

*ssarahh* - Baby #2, going team :yellow:

*Bumblebee24* - Baby #2, NTNP and going team :yellow:

_*blauren*_ - Baby #1

*Sophie1205 * - Baby #2

*JennP* - Baby #1

_*BrittneyAnne*_ - Baby #1

*aidensxmomma (Terah)* - Baby #5 (Baby #2 with OH) :yellow:

*sarah34* - Baby #2

*AnjaaniPari* - Baby #1 w/ PCOS, taking Clomid


Karoolia - Congrats on the birth of your baby boy! You chose a great name for him. I hope that the two of you are doing well. I moved you to the "Babies Born" section of the list. <3 :cloud9:

Jay900 - Welcome to the group! :wave: :flower:
I got you added to the list. I hope that everything goes well with your finances and that it doesn't take long for your cycles to regulate when you come off birth control later this year.

Alligator - I'm doing well, just been very busy. Things are going really well for me as a Softbums ambassador and I've been getting back into hobbies that I had before I became a mom. We're officially financially stable now too. The one thing that doesn't seem to be going right is convincing my DH to start trying for another baby later this year. My baby fever is terrible and I'm so ready but he's not even remotely ready. :cry:
My DD's 2nd birthday is also in just 2 more days! My dad and step-mom are coming down this weekend for it and we got her a Leap Pad Ultimate. She'll always wanting to borrow her big brother's Leap Pad so we figured it was time for her to have her own. She's have all of the same apps as her brother too since the Leap Pads are both linked to the same Leap Frog parent account. We're getting her a Sofia the First cake as well since it's her favorite show.
How have you been? How is your pregnancy going?


----------



## Laroawan

Sorry haven't posted here in forever. Due March 13th and expecting little man to arrive any day now :) He is genetically healthy (lost our daughter to a genetic condition).


----------



## Alligator

Kalon good luck convincing DH! I am sure the financially stable bit will help you out <3


----------



## ja14

Hello! Haven't posted in this thread in while. I'm very excited about my time being near though :) My appointment to have my iud removed is on the 28th, and we'll be ttc right away!


----------



## MeMeBear

We plan to NTNP for our first LO beginning October 2018. Hoping for a girl!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi ladies:wave: can i join? Im due oct 31st (according to lmp!) With baby #3!


----------



## lesondemavie

Still no AF so no TTC over here yet! I&#8217;m down to pumping once a day and bfing when home. Gradually weaning off of pumping all together this month. Fx we can start after that!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hey ladies :hi:

Id like to join in this thread if thats okay? :) my story is a little complicated but Im going to keep it as short as possible! 

So I have a nearly 2 year old boy at the moment and recently started to feel broody! :blush::haha: however Im in a new relationship with my current partner (really happy) we both decided at some point we would like to try for a baby together, theres no date set in stone yet but we are just bedding unprotected.... :sex: (sorry tmi :blush:) so we are not planned anything exactly but we are not preventing either if you know what I mean? :spermy: the downside is I suffer with pcos and to have my little boy I had to have letrozole and trigger shots... I thought having my son might of improved my fertility as my af had started to come every month for the first 12 months or so after having him, but they had started to come every two months after that and now they are back to none existent again like before I had him :cry: (last af was 23 November 17)


----------



## KalonKiki

Laroawan - Congrats on your boy being genetically healthy! If he hasn't been born yet then he should be here any day now, how exciting. :cloud9: <3

Welcome new ladies! I think I got everyone added to the list. :wave: :flower:

mrsmummy2 - Congrats on your pregnancy and happy and healthy 9 months! However I'm sorry but this is supposed to be a group for ladies that are WTT and our pregnant members were once WTT with us, we just like to follow the journeys of our WTT members as I've never liked the idea of falling out of touch after moving on to TTC/NTNP and pregnancy. Might I please suggest this group instead? It's full of other ladies that are also due in October 2018. :D
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2456605-october-2018-bumpkins.html


----------



## ja14

Does anyone else have an IUD right now? I've had mine since May. I had random spotting for the first three months, then it seemed my body adjusted to it. I got regular, very light periods. The past month has been really weird. I've spotted on the 21st, 22nd, 27th, 1st, 12th, 16th. 

I thought the 21st was going to be my period, but it usually last 5+ days. 

Has something like this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Babybump87

Me and DH were going to start trying in July but we have decided to start trying next month ( April ) so excited yet nervous and worried ! We would still like a boy mainly for DH to have another man in the house haha but would be delighted either way !


----------



## LadyVictoria

Excited to take an amazing trip for our second anniversary in May then ditch my BC after that. TTC for our first in July! I know the time will fly, but I literally cannot wait!


----------



## KalonKiki

It's your month, April TTC/NTNPers! Good luck and lots of baby dust, I hope that your journeys are short and sweet. Please don't forget to update us. :happydance: :dust:

_**April 2018**_

*ja14* - Baby #2

*Lavochain* - Baby #2

*Babybump87* - Baby #3, hoping for :blue:

*SarahLou372* - NTNP Baby #2

*LadyVictoria* - Baby #1

_*Jasy*_ - Baby #2

*Stacip* - Baby #2

*Demotivated* - Baby #2

*lesondemavie* - Baby #2 

*ssarahh* - Baby #2, going team :yellow:


Sorry I haven't been on here much ladies, it's just been kind of painful to get on lately. Recently I kind of forced my DH to have a real conversation with me about baby #3 since he's been really dodgy about it for the last year and a half and my ideal TTC date is coming up in about 5 or 6 months. He told me that right now he definitely isn't ready for another baby and that he might never be so if he isn't ready by the end of 2020 he wants to get a vasectomy. I'm pretty devastated about it and I'm afraid that I'll end up resenting him and that it will cause problems for our marriage that we aren't on the same page about having one more baby. For now I'm trying to remain optimistic that he will finally be ready sometime in the next couple of years but for the time being knowing that I may never get my desired final baby to complete our family it's just too painful to come onto this site often. I really thought that by this point I'd be excited that my date was approaching soon but now I'm just dreading it, I'm positive he's just going to tell me that he isn't ready when September arrives and that I'm going to spiral into a massive fit of depression. :cry:


----------



## lesondemavie

Kiki - That must be so tough! Totally get why you havent come on. Most things in marriage you can work out with communication and compromise, but theres no compromise in that situation. I suppose the only possible compromise would be consideration: to know that your partner genuinely listened and considered the decision carefully. Please know that Ive seen other women go through this, and after grieving the loss of the dream they had in their hearts, they found their way back from resentment to happiness with the family they also have in their arms and home. Hoping you can still pursue your dreams, and sending hugs and support as you navigate this uncertainty:hugs: 

Still not able to try here :brat:. I am no longer pumping during the work day, and DD is tolerating the 1 oz of formula were mixing with the ebm I have saved up. Shes still bfing every 2-3 hours from 6 pm to 9 am and all day on the weekends or if shes home sick with me. Its frustrating, but Im still loving the bond with DD. She had her first ear infection this past week all while cutting her first tooth. It killed me to see her in so much pain. Im very thankful that I could still let her bf for comfort even if it means no AF for me.

Maybe this next month of zero pumping will do the trick? Setting my eyes on May. Id really like my children to be about 2 years apart (no more than 2 grades apart). I know it seems like I have plenty of time for that to happen still, but the cushion I had to work out any issues is gone. Doesnt help that Im turning 36 this week &#128517;


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry to read your post KiKi . I hope you manage to stay positive and enjoy all that you have in your life so far ! Its so hard when your not on the same page when it comes to children. Sending you losts of love .


----------



## Alligator

Sorry to read your update Kiki...it's so hard, but, give your DH time. Men just take longer (don't they always?) to get their emotions in check and figure out what they want. I'm sure you'll figure some things out and get on the same page, give him some time <3 I know it's tough.


----------



## AngelOb

I'm sorry to hear that Kiki! It's hard when you are not on the same page as your SO. The only thing I can say is that you have two beautiful babies and that's a blessing with or without baby #3. It won't hurt to give it a few months until you are ready to try again and just have another talk about it. Maybe his feelings will change and maybe they won't but that communication is key.


----------



## KalonKiki

It's your month May TTC/NTNPers! Best of luck and lots of babydust to you, please remember to keep us updated on your journeys. :flower: :dust:

_**May 2018**_

_*AliJo*_ - Baby #3, NTNP and hoping/maybe swaying for :pink:

*Penguin20* - Baby #2

_*BellaRosa8302*_ - Baby #3

_*xMissxZoiex*_ - Baby #2 (Baby #5 after 3 premature birth losses)

*ja14* - Baby #2

*Lavochain* - Baby #2

*Babybump87* - Baby #3, hoping for :blue:

*SarahLou372* - NTNP Baby #2

*LadyVictoria* - Baby #1

_*Jasy*_ - Baby #2

*Stacip* - Baby #2

*Demotivated* - Baby #2

*lesondemavie* - Baby #2 

*ssarahh* - Baby #2, going team :yellow:

*Bumblebee24* - Baby #2, NTNP and going team :yellow:

_*blauren*_ - Baby #1

*Sophie1205 * - Baby #2

*JennP* - Baby #1

_*BrittneyAnne*_ - Baby #1

*aidensxmomma (Terah)* - Baby #5 (Baby #2 with OH) :yellow:

*sarah34* - Baby #2

*AnjaaniPari* - Baby #1 w/ PCOS, taking Clomid


----------



## kksy9b

Oh Keely, I just read your last update and Im so sorry hun. Believe me I know what you are feeling because Im walking the same path.

Ben has said since Calvin was born that he was done with having babies. It's never changed or waivered but Im still holding out hope. I know he would be perfectly happy to go get a vasectomy tomorrow but he also understands and is empathetic towards me. for awhile he would throw it around in casual conversation about no more babies, getting the snip etc. Then I told him how much that hurts and just brings everything flooding back and feels like I'm grieving so he stopped doing that thankfully. It comes in waves now. Ive not been thinking about it for the last month or so. And then the last couple days Ive felt off and super emotional etc. My first thought snapped to pregnancy...of course AF reared her face today, which honestly is fine because its not the right time. But now I cant stop thinking about it and wanting it. Sigh. Tomorrow will hopefully be better.

There is literally nothing about this that is easy. The best advice I can offer is not to bottle your emotions up. You need to feel them and Colin needs to see you in that so he can be whatever support he can be in it. Les gave some really great advice and no matter what happens down the road, you CAN be happy with him and your babies and the grief will dull in time. 

Of course, there is always the possibility he will change his mind! I remember him being unsure on timing when you went to try with Thea but when it came down to it he said yes to the month you were hoping for!

On Valentines Day Ben, VERY out of the blue, said he would be open to pursuing adoption (a topic we had been discussing for a long time). This was someone who was a steadfast "no" but he said after seeing what a third meant to me softened his heart. There are some other things in going that route that might not make it plausible for us, but we are trying to figure it all out. 

And in the meantime Im still testing the waters every now and again on a baby.I was fully on board adoption until after a meeting with my doctor. After some complications in the last pregnancy, I had a lot of concerns but she outlined a new care plan that would address all of the previous issues so now Im back to desiring another biological....it's all so confusing! And after a year of discussions, he doesnt immediately say no so I call it tiny progress. We are still 18 mo-2 yrs from a possible ttc date so there is time to keep working it lol :)

You can always reach out on FB or text if you need to vent or chat. I get it completely and am here for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

kksy9b said:


> Oh Keely, I just read your last update and Im so sorry hun. Believe me I know what you are feeling because Im walking the same path.
> 
> Ben has said since Calvin was born that he was done with having babies. It's never changed or waivered but Im still holding out hope. I know he would be perfectly happy to go get a vasectomy tomorrow but he also understands and is empathetic towards me. for awhile he would throw it around in casual conversation about no more babies, getting the snip etc. Then I told him how much that hurts and just brings everything flooding back and feels like I'm grieving so he stopped doing that thankfully. It comes in waves now. Ive not been thinking about it for the last month or so. And then the last couple days Ive felt off and super emotional etc. My first thought snapped to pregnancy...of course AF reared her face today, which honestly is fine because its not the right time. But now I cant stop thinking about it and wanting it. Sigh. Tomorrow will hopefully be better.
> 
> There is literally nothing about this that is easy. The best advice I can offer is not to bottle your emotions up. You need to feel them and Colin needs to see you in that so he can be whatever support he can be in it. Les gave some really great advice and no matter what happens down the road, you CAN be happy with him and your babies and the grief will dull in time.
> 
> Of course, there is always the possibility he will change his mind! I remember him being unsure on timing when you went to try with Thea but when it came down to it he said yes to the month you were hoping for!
> 
> On Valentines Day Ben, VERY out of the blue, said he would be open to pursuing adoption (a topic we had been discussing for a long time). This was someone who was a steadfast "no" but he said after seeing what a third meant to me softened his heart. There are some other things in going that route that might not make it plausible for us, but we are trying to figure it all out.
> 
> And in the meantime Im still testing the waters every now and again on a baby.I was fully on board adoption until after a meeting with my doctor. After some complications in the last pregnancy, I had a lot of concerns but she outlined a new care plan that would address all of the previous issues so now Im back to desiring another biological....it's all so confusing! And after a year of discussions, he doesnt immediately say no so I call it tiny progress. We are still 18 mo-2 yrs from a possible ttc date so there is time to keep working it lol :)
> 
> You can always reach out on FB or text if you need to vent or chat. I get it completely and am here for you :hugs::hugs:

Thank you hun, I really appreciate it. :hugs:
I'm sorry that you've been going through the same thing. I'm also here if you ever need to chat. I was actually thinking about texting you the weekend before last when I was up in the KC area but I was so busy with wedding party stuff (I came up to be a groomswoman in my best friend's wedding) that there would have been no time for us to meet up even if you had been able to. I'm planning to go up again this summer though so I'll let you know when we have an actual date to go up decided. <3
I told him I can't deal with the uncertainty anymore, it's eating away at me far too much and has really been triggering my major depressive disorder really badly. I told him we don't have to start trying in the Fall but I at least need to know if a 3rd is happening or not when Fall hits because I need to be able to either get excited about another baby or grieve the end of the baby stage and move on with my life and I haven't been able to do either for the last year and a half because he's been so "undecided".


----------



## AliJo

Yay finally reached my official TTC month! Although, we have tried a couple of months and had another month of NTNP and still nothing. DS2 is still nursing some and it's messing with my cycles a little. Ah well.. 

Definitely going to try to sway and we are full on TTC starting this month. I'm so use to just getting pregnant right away that his is odd to me.


----------



## KalonKiki

AliJo said:


> Yay finally reached my official TTC month! Although, we have tried a couple of months and had another month of NTNP and still nothing. DS2 is still nursing some and it's messing with my cycles a little. Ah well..
> 
> Definitely going to try to sway and we are full on TTC starting this month. I'm so use to just getting pregnant right away that his is odd to me.

I totally understand. My DD has been weaned for about 5 months now I think and my cycles are still a little irregular. I'm worried that if by some miracle we did start TTC this Fall like I wanted to that it would take us forever to get pregnant despite the fact that it's never taken any real effort for us to get pregnant in the past. DS was conceived from one night of not being as careful as we should have been and DD was conceived our first cycle TTC her. I'm beginning to wonder if it's my weight that's affecting my cycles now. I weigh about 15-20 lbs more now than what I'm used to weighing.
The good news is that lower fertility sways :pink: so if your fertility has been reduced from nursing or anything else it's upped your chances of conceiving a girl.


----------



## kksy9b

Keely- thank you hun, I really appreciate the support. None of this process is easy and I find it best to take it one day at a time. I've been having some conversations with Ben in the last two days. He is no where near on board, but a few of the things he has said make me more hopeful that in time he will be! We've been trying to kickstart our health journey again. I've lost 10 pounds so far but hit a wall and have decided to use another baby as my motivation (maybe not the best thing to use but if it works then I'll take it!). If I can reach my goals, it doesn't really mean anything on the TTC front but if I dont hit them then I can't put my body through another pregnancy (given how hard it was last time). Its been nice to have something to focus on again and has really helped me mentally. Maybe finding something that is just for you- whether focusing on health or picking up a new hobby or something- would help to keep the depressive disorder from triggering? I pray that you are able to find the answers you need soon :hugs::hugs: When Charles weaned it took my body 7 months to regulate ovulation and lengthen my LP. I was on Vitex and a B12 (?) vitamin regiment. It took longer than usual for the Vitex to build up and work but eventually regulated (my first regular cycle was the cycle i got pregnant haha). If it's still irregular after a few more months it might be worth a trip to talk to your doctor about it. and definitely let me know when you all are up in KC!! I would love love love to get together with you and your littles!!

Ali- aahhhh! I'm so excited for you hun! Crossing all my fingers and toes that it happens quickly again for you now that you are full on trying. I haven't been over in the other thread in a long time...how have you been doing?


----------



## AliJo

Keely - Woot! Lets hope that means I get my girl. I'm trying the rephresh although it'll get kind of costly if it doesn't happen soon. I don't know about where you are, but it's 15 dollars for 4!

My cycles have been a little longer.. not much. Pretty regular, though. Only issue is my luteal phase is a bit shorter than I expected. It's only 10 days and I'm not sure if that's what it was before or not because I never actually tracked ovulation. I just figured it was the average 14 days before. 

Kaity - I'm doing well! Trying to keep busy and active. Trying to lose weight so that's my main focus right now. Figured I will fall pregnant when I fall pregnant.. just going to focus on losing weight and when I get that BFP I'll stop worrying about it for awhile! Although, I really really really want to keep the weight gain at a minimum. 

Both my boys are doing well, as well! T tries to be such a big boy! O is going to school now. AEA decided to work on his "behaviors", but overall he's doing good.. he just has a couple of meltdowns a day generally. They're working on him with transitions. He just doesn't want to do what he doesn't want to do. He's very stubborn. It's a constant battle at home haha


----------



## lesondemavie

Still waiting on AF here. May will be the month of sleep training for our little girl so fx for June &#128514;


----------



## lesondemavie

Sleep training went sooo well. There was really no training at all. She was just ready. DD has been sleeping through the night in her own crib for the past week, and Im starting to relax and relearn how to sleep through the night myself &#129315;. Really hope this does the trick. Some of the girls from my July 2017 group in another forum are starting to ttc#2, and Im feeling so jealous. Its funny to dread something and yet want it all at once. I just cant shake that desire to have my kids close in age.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh gosh so we here already & haven't really tried at all this month. Am really fine with it though as my hubby is still very nervous about trying for #2 as we're all so settled into our routine now. 

So my AF is due early June so O is mid June, hubby's birthday & were away just the 2 if us for that weekend:spermy::dust:


----------



## lilysmum2

Hi ladies. Please could I join?! 

Little back story for me:

Me and my DH have been together 12 years, married for 6 years. We have two girls (July 2009 and September 2012) we also had another baby in 2016 who we sadly lost at 15weeks. Since then DH has been dead set against anymore. Fast forward to 2018. My heart is physically hurting for another baby. I think my husband has been picking up on this. Last night I was sat in this trance like state in my own world of baby thinking. Hubby noticed something was wrong. He asked and asked what was wrong. I honestly told him I dont think I can talk about it with you, we will just argue. His first question. You want another baby dont you
I couldnt hold back, I spilled my heart out to him and to my surprise he said Im not saying no, just not yet. 

We are going out tonight on a date as the girls are staying his mums. So hopefully we can talk more. Last night he stated there needs to be a few things completed in our life before another baby comes along. But we are officially waiting to try!! Unknown date though!! 

Xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awwwwww! Welcome Lilysmom2! So glad he was receptive to your feelings!!!! :happydance: Hope you're able to TTC soon! :flower:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh wow! I didn't realize I put May 2018 as my WTT date! Just saw the list for May HAHA! Currently waiting for :witch: to arrive.... if she arrives... She's due today or tomorrowish. We sort of NTNP'd this month (or should I just say we weren't careful?? haha). We'll see!!! <3


----------



## lilysmum2

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Awwwwww! Welcome Lilysmom2! So glad he was receptive to your feelings!!!! :happydance: Hope you're able to TTC soon! :flower:

Thanks hunni. I feel like Im getting mixed messages from him. He says everything is so good and calm. The girls have been extra good just recently (they told me secretly this so that daddy will agree to a baby, turns out they want another just as bad as me) hubby just got in. I said how well they have behaved and he turned around and said see thats what I meant earlier by everythings so good. Why change it 

My heart feels shattered because I just know whats coming. Im gonna do his tea and then go to bed and just cry. I really dont want to talk to him tonight. I feel like he was just playing the nice guy the other day just to keep me happy. 

Also my daughter has told me daddy must have told nanny (his parents ) and Grandad about another baby. I dont think they were happy they have a history of talking hubby out of anymore kids because 2 is enough apparently but its ok for his brother to have 3! (Fair enough the last two were twins but still)

Sorry for the rant. Im just very sad at the moment. I love all my family and hubbys family but I cant hwlp but think theyve played a big part in this.


----------



## lesondemavie

AF is here! On to TTC &#129310;&#128517;


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Hi ladies can I join you?

Currently WTT until September with what will be baby #3 :flower:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Lilysmum, anything new?? Hubby come around? Sorry that he&#8217;s being difficult :cry:

Lesondev- me too! Maybe I&#8217;ll see you on the TTC boards! :hugs: 

Rainbowdrop - welcome!!! I&#8217;m TTC #3, too! :flower: 

AFM - just wanted to check in. Didn&#8217;t realize it had been so long since we all wrote in this thread! I&#8217;m on my first cycle actively TTC #3. Still kinda freaking out about it inside, but mostly excited :haha: I&#8217;m currently 6 DPO, so testing will begin soonish!!! How is everyone else?!?!


----------



## lesondemavie

First cycle and 10 DPO. Our timing wasn&#8217;t great, but still a chance. Pretty sure it&#8217;ll be a BFN and I&#8217;m ok with that. Still really struggling with all of the emotions. Both of my SILs are now pg, so if I go through another loss it&#8217;ll be while getting their happy updates. I didn&#8217;t handle that very well with just one pg SIL last time. So yea there&#8217;s lots of fear as I&#8217;m moving forward. Doesn&#8217;t mean it&#8217;s the wrong decision, but it&#8217;s been hard on me.


----------



## Flueky88

Really rooting for you leson!


----------



## AliJo

Good luck Leson and Bella!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Lesonde - REALLY hope you don't have to go through that! :hugs: Hope you get your BFP & join those sisters in law with the happy news :flower: Think about how great that will be for the kiddos to have cousins their own age! :cloud9:


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks all. I got a BFP on 11 DPO! Hcg is tripling so far and all seems well. I&#8217;m still mostly just in shock. It doesn&#8217;t feel real. Happy, but it&#8217;s still early days and that fear could definitely become a reality now. Fx this is a baby in our arms and not just a dream in our hearts.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Lesonde YAY!!!! :yipee: :happydance: SO excited for you!! H&H 9 months to you!!! <3


----------



## AliJo

Congratulations Leson!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!! Maybe I will see you in the March thread! Depending on when your due date is. I'm kind of in March and Feb because my EDD based on LMP is March 1st. I expect it to move up.


----------



## lesondemavie

The EDD for this one is 3.31.19, but will probably wait until at least 10 weeks before I join a group. It was really tough to bond with my September group and then have to leave when I had my mmc. Since Im so late in March, may end up in the April group. Guess well see! Just taking it one day at a time and glad all looks good so far.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Amazing news lesondemavie here's to a h&h 9 months :happydance::hugs:

I know I said we'd be ntnp but it's more like the pullout. Doesn't feel like the right time to ttc for baby number 2. My hubby has just gone self employed so we need to build up the business a little more before thinking of growing our family. Maybe within 6-12months we'll start properly trying:shrug: xx


----------



## lesondemavie

Seems like this thread died a bit but just wanted to update. Worst fears came to be. Everything looked great up to 8 weeks, but it&#8217;s another missed miscarriage for me. It&#8217;s sadly easier this time even though I was further along, and thankfully I don&#8217;t have to see either SIL this year for the holidays. We&#8217;re mulling it over but we&#8217;ll lilkely be back ttc soon. I&#8217;m 36 so it&#8217;s probably just a matter of supplements and catching one of the good eggs I have left. Sucks though bc supplements take 3 months and you have to stop most when pg. Not sure if we should wtt or keep rolling the dice.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohhh lesondemavie I am so so sorry for your loss hun. :cry::hugs:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Sorry for your loss xx


----------

